# So You Think You Can Dance - Season 6



## Gertie Kindle

Just a reminder that the 15 best performances will air this Wednesday at 8pm (gotta get a new tape).  The regular auditions show starts the following week.  

Four days to SYTYCD Heaven.  

In the meantime, the Canadian season is shaping up very well except they absolutely booted off the wrong girl last week.  She was at least top 10 material.  

I've got to learn to get over these things.


----------



## Kind

These boards are really addicted to that show.


----------



## geoffthomas

Here we go again.
Hold on to your seatbelts.

Woo Hoo.

ahem, Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kind said:


> These boards are really addicted to that show.


Is this a _bad _thing?












geoffthomas said:


> Here we go again.
> Hold on to your seatbelts.
> 
> Woo Hoo.
> 
> ahem, Just sayin.....


And here I thought you'd be excited.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Just a reminder that the 15 best performances will air this Wednesday at 8pm (gotta get a new tape). The regular auditions show starts the following week.
> 
> Four days to SYTYCD Heaven.
> 
> In the meantime, the Canadian season is shaping up very well except they absolutely booted off the wrong girl last week. She was at least top 10 material.
> 
> I've got to learn to get over these things.


Thanks for the reminder, Gertie. I'd forgotten all about it.

Debra


----------



## kari

I'm ready!


----------



## Bren S.

Ok I'm lost.I thought the new season started September 21st?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sugar said:


> Ok I'm lost.I thought the new season started September 21st?


That's Dancing With the Stars. It's an absolute feast of dance shows for us this season.


----------



## Bren S.

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> That's Dancing With the Stars. It's an absolute feast of dance shows for us this season.


wooohooo I can handle that !


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Everybody watching the 15 best performances?  I'm assuming these are clips since they are showing the judges.  Boy, I miss Dan Karaty and that $1 million smile.  He can't choreo for beans, but I love him as a judge.  

I loved that first Shane Sparks routine.  Brilliant.  I've seen Melody and Nick dance All That Jazz before, and I'm glad they included it.  Melody is fantastic.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Black Mambo; Benji and Heidi.  I always thought Heidi was underrated and was really glad when she made the top 4.  

I still get goosebumps every time I watch Why, just like the first time.  Same with The Park Bench.  

Heidi and Travis were great together.  The Afro Pop by Wade Robson they did was wonderful.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I forgot how much I liked that boardroom routine with Neil and Sabra.

HipHip ChinChin ... one of the hottest dances ever on SYTYCD.

Transformers ... I think Pasha really showed his versatility in this dance.  He should have been in the top 4 instead of Neil.  But then I adore Pasha.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Mark and Courtney and Sonya.  I love Mark's evil look.    I have this one on my desktop.

Of course they had to do Bleeding Love.  Yay, Marksie!!!

Katee and Joshua ... not my favorite dance of theirs and I hated Katee's hair.  Brilliantly done, though.  Just shows you why Joshua won.  He could do anything and make you believe that was the style he always danced.


----------



## kari

I'm watching - love seeing some old favorites again!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Well, we all know what I think of Doriana's disco routines, but I enjoyed seeing Janette dance again.

Kayla and Kupono - the Addiction routine is one of Mia's best among her many great routines.  It was the one thing Kupono did that I really liked.  Can you see Mark dancing that with Kayla?  Yes, I adore Mark, too.

I know Nigel wanted to feature Travis and Jeanine, but I would rather see Jeanine's final dance with Kayla.


----------



## carlobee

count me in! can't wait to watch this one too!  yeah!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kari said:


> I'm watching - love seeing some old favorites again!


They picked some great dances. Thank goodness no Will or ... <there goes that eye again>. In all fairness, Twitch did some wonderful stuff. I just didn't want to see him in the top 4.

Can't wait until next week. In the meantime, I'll be watching the Canadian version tomorrow.


----------



## Marguerite

Is it just me or were the dancers better in the competition that they were in the live show?  The park bench was okay live but gave me chills tonight.  Why didn't they do Mercy with Katie?  It was one of my favorites.  Tonight, I would also have liked to see the robber one with Janette and Brandon


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Marguerite said:


> Is it just me or were the dancers better in the competition that they were in the live show? The park bench was okay live but gave me chills tonight. Why didn't they do Mercy with Katie? It was one of my favorites. Tonight, I would also have liked to see the robber one with Janette and Brandon


It's not just you. I thought they were better in the competition, too.

I would have preferred either the robber or the tango to showcase Janette and Brandon. That disco was just nerve wracking.


----------



## Bren S.

Marguerite said:


> Is it just me or were the dancers better in the competition that they were in the live show? The park bench was okay live but gave me chills tonight.  Why didn't they do Mercy with Katie? It was one of my favorites. Tonight, I would also have liked to see the robber one with Janette and Brandon


No it's not just you. It was definitely better in the competition.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Marguerite said:


> Is it just me or were the dancers better in the competition that they were in the live show? The park bench was okay live but gave me chills tonight. Why didn't they do Mercy with Katie? It was one of my favorites. Tonight, I would also have liked to see the robber one with Janette and Brandon


Yes, I thought they were better in the competition too, but that makes sense. While competing they had to be at the top of their game - in the groove, so to speak. I haven't seen all of the dances yet. We taped it last night, but then real life got in the way. I did see Bleeding Love and Boardroom Battle which are two of my favorites. I don't think I'll ever get tired of watching them. I missed the first season, so I still need to see what Nigel picked for the best of that year.

Debra


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Yes, I thought they were better in the competition too, but that makes sense. While competing they had to be at the top of their game - in the groove, so to speak. I haven't seen all of the dances yet. We taped it last night, but then real life got in the way. I did see Bleeding Love and Boardroom Battle which are two of my favorites. I don't think I'll ever get tired of watching them. I missed the first season, so I still need to see what Nigel picked for the best of that year.
> 
> Debra


See if you can find some clips of Melody Lacayanga from the first season. She was wonderful. I also like Blake and thought he should have been in the finals.


----------



## Jaasy

It's on my dvr list.  Thanks for the reminder...

The next two weeks will be wild with new and returning shows...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jaasy said:


> It's on my dvr list. Thanks for the reminder...
> 
> The next two weeks will be wild with new and returning shows...


Yeah, Bones starts next week, too. Thursdays will be great. I'll be watching the clips of SYTYCD Canada during the day. At night, it will be Bones, SYTYCD and then Project Runway.


----------



## kari

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Yeah, Bones starts next week, too. Thursdays will be great. I'll be watching the clips of SYTYCD Canada during the day. At night, it will be Bones, SYTYCD and then Project Runway.


It appears the SYTYCD results show will be on Thurs. nights at the same time as Grey's. That doesn't quite work for me. hmmm If I have to choose, it will be dance results though! Grey's has gotten so darn depressing anyway.....too much real life drama when I just want to be entertained!


----------



## Marguerite

kari said:


> It appears the SYTYCD results show will be on Thurs. nights at the same time as Grey's. That doesn't quite work for me. hmmm If I have to choose, it will be dance results though! Grey's has gotten so darn depressing anyway.....too much real life drama when I just want to be entertained!


tape one and watch the other. Or just tune in to the last 10 minutes to see who is picked. You have some time though before they get to the top 20


----------



## kari

Marguerite said:


> tape one and watch the other. Or just tune in to the last 10 minutes to see who is picked. You have some time though before they get to the top 20


Well who knows when Grey's is starting back -- I don't. I like the entire results show though - not just the end. Have to check on taping one and watching the other....either that or just catch Grey's in reruns.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kari said:


> Well who knows when Grey's is starting back -- I don't. I like the entire results show though - not just the end. Have to check on taping one and watching the other....either that or just catch Grey's in reruns.


I think you can watch full episodes of SYTYCD on Fox's website.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:



> See if you can find some clips of Melody Lacayanga from the first season. She was wonderful. I also like Blake and thought he should have been in the finals.


So it seems that the Blake who's a judge and the boot camp choreographer on the Canadian show was a contestant in the 1st season on the American show? How far to Blake get in the competition?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> So it seems that the Blake who's a judge and the boot camp choreographer on the Canadian show was a contestant in the 1st season on the American show? How far to Blake get in the competition?


Yes, it's the same Blake that was on Season 1. He didn't make the finals, although he is a fantastic dancer. Lots of politics going on there. I didn't see that Season, so I don't know how far he made it. Probably Top 6.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

I'm in on this one, too.  Love the dancing shows, but yes, I'm also a Grey's fan, although I, too, think they are getting a bit too depressing.  Yay for dance shows!!! (and Project Runway)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The SYTYCD people were on Ellen on Tuesday. . . .she did an actual choreographed dance with them. . . . they did it again right at the end because she said after she spent all that time learning it she didn't want to waste it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann in Arlington said:


> The SYTYCD people were on Ellen on Tuesday. . . .she did an actual choreographed dance with them. . . . they did it again right at the end because she said after she spent all that time learning it she didn't want to waste it.


Thanks. I'll be checking that out. She does that after every season and it's usually great to watch.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm sure it's up on her website since it was yesterday's show.  The thing is, she actually did a whole dance with them, which I don't remember her doing before. . . . .


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm sure it's up on her website since it was yesterday's show. The thing is, she actually did a whole dance with them, which I don't remember her doing before. . . . .


Thanks, Ann. I went right over there to watch it. The vid kept getting stuck, but it was fun to watch anyway. Ellen did pretty good. I always enjoy watching them on her show, because they aren't competing. They can just let go and have fun.

I haven't liked Ellen since she hosted the Oscars or was it Emmys a few years ago, but I was really impressed with her when she joined the judges panel on sytycd.


----------



## geoffthomas

So this season starts tonight, right?
With Fox being the only "network" that isn't carrying the president's speech?
Hooray!

Just sayin.....


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

I watched the Ellen video...thanks Ann 

It was really fun to see them in another setting...they really are very good...all of them!  So much bigger than life...they make it look so easy that sometimes I forget just how good they are...Looking forward to tonight!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> So this season starts tonight, right?
> With Fox being the only "network" that isn't carrying the president's speech?
> Hooray!
> 
> Just sayin.....


And you can say it again ... Hooray!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here we go.  Great opening.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cole Clemons.  What the heck was that.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Oh, no.  Torrential downpour.  I've lost my satellite signal.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

The signal keeps going off and on.  I caught Ryan's audition, but then I missed the Tap Battle.  Hope Fox posts the full episode quickly so I can watch.  

Signing off.  The Big Boomers are coming in.


----------



## Bren S.

geoffthomas said:


> So this season starts tonight, right?
> With Fox being the only "network" that isn't carrying the president's speech?
> Hooray!
> 
> Just sayin.....


Indeed hooray!!!


----------



## Bren S.

There were some seriously "odd, strange,weird and totally unskilled/uncoordinated" type of "dancers" auditioning on last nights show. Those judges need a a lot of patience sometimes.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sugar said:


> There were some seriously "odd, strange,weird and totally unskilled/uncoordinated" type of "dancers" auditioning on last nights show. Those judges need a a lot of patience sometimes.


Yes, but they deliberately let them through. Gotta have the drama. All the dancers are pre-screened in groups before they even get up in front of the judges. The three judges do not see all the contestants.

I finally got to see it all on youtube. Thank goodness for dedicated fans who post the vids. Honestly, I thought Phillip Atmore was a far better tapper than Bianca. I would love to see him and Ryan dance together.

A lot of great contemporary dancers. I really liked Christina, the Salsa dancer. She wasn't just about swinging her hips. She could really dance.

Will David H in that little scrap of nothing he was almost wearing be our hot Russian? He's also an incredible dancer. I wish they had shown his full audition.

Speaking of hot Russians, 10 seconds of Pasha isn't enough. I'll have to go back and watch my Season 3 tapes.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Wow...I think I missed some of these auditions...or maybe they were cut a little for our viewing?  I only saw a brief and I mean BRIEF glimpse of Pasha when they talked about the choreo part.  And, I didn't see much of the tapper or the Russian in the scrap of nothing...didn't see him, either.  Hmmmm...I'm going to youtube today to see if I can see more...

Loving all this dancing!    I tried to set my DVR for dancing with stars last night and it's not showing up yet on the schedule...I'll keep looking.


----------



## kindlevixen

that is my one gripe about this show... for auditions i wish they would show more of the great routines instead of the bad ones.  especially since some of those with great routines don't always make it through to the top 20.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> Loving all this dancing!  I tried to set my DVR for dancing with stars last night and it's not showing up yet on the schedule...I'll keep looking.


DWTS starts 9/21. I started a thread for it with the lineup. I'll post updates to it as I find them.

Can't get enough dancing, right?


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> DWTS starts 9/21. I started a thread for it with the lineup. I'll post updates to it as I find them.
> 
> Can't get enough dancing, right?


thanks...maybe i hadn't posted in the DWTS thread yet...going to look now. i like to do that so I can follow along with new posts.

nope, totally can't get enough of dancing...just having a hard time keeping up  Baseball will be over soon (whew!), then I will be golden.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Thought auditions last night were fine, but what I really fell in love with was a song. "After Midnight" by Pat Monahan.

Check it out!

Kristan


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

kristanhoffman said:


> Thought auditions last night were fine, but what I really fell in love with was a song. "After Midnight" by Pat Monahan.
> 
> Check it out!
> 
> Kristan


Oh, I LOVE that song...his voice is amazing...thanks for posting that!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> Oh, I LOVE that song...his voice is amazing...thanks for posting that!


I just played it, and remember it well from last night. First time I've ever heard the whole song and absolutely loved it.

Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Great night of auditions and I really like it that three tappers made it to Las Vegas. The tap battle was amazing to watch. It'll be interesting to see how things go in Phoenix next week.

Debra


----------



## Bren S.

I agree Gertie. Christina was great!


----------



## Bren S.

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Great night of auditions and I really like it that three tappers made it to Las Vegas. The tap battle was amazing to watch. It'll be interesting to see how things go in Phoenix next week.
> 
> Debra


I enjoyed the tap battle as well.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Pasha and Anya are featured in Burn the Floor on Broadway. YAY!!! I posted a vid on another thread. Here's the link.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,12465.msg260717.html#msg260717


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vegas Week Spoilers. I can't vouch for how accurate they are. The dancers with a strikethrough were cut. Enter at your own risk. Top 20 has not been chosen, yet.



Spoiler



New Orleans Auditions:
- Nigel was in the hospital
- Lil C, Adam Shankman, Mary on the panel

General Vegas spoilers:
- Nappy Tabs, Laurieann Gibson, Louis van Amstel, Mia Michaels, Tyce Diorio among those who had their rounds.
- Most ballroom dancers excelled at their own genre but struggled in Vegas.
- There was another same sex ballroom couple but failed to excel at different styles.

Key:
Dancer = cute without the 'e'
Dancer = Season Five Top 32
Dancer = Season Four Top 32

Auditioned
- Sheila Kaiser
- Sammy Ramirez - cut at LA & Boston during choreo
- Jordan Krinke
- Kellan Stancil
- Phil Collins (from Fanny Pak)
- Claire Magee
- Rey Barcena - cut at the LA auditions

- Antwain Hart

Vegas - Moved known Top 40-ers to the Top 40 list
- Ryan Kasprzak - Evan Kasprazak's brother
- Teddy Tedholm - Winner of Emily Shock's Show YouTube You Can Dance
- Jeremy Cox - Former principal from Miami City Ballet, Alex Wong's best friend.
- Kelsey Self - Runner-up of Emily Shock's Show YouTube You Can Dance
- Maci Cameron - Former Dance Spirit cover model
- Danielle Peig
- Amanda Kerby
- Deana Brickley
- CJ Tyson - trained at Denise Wall's Dance Energy
- Genise Ruidiaz
- Priscilla Marrero - auditioned in Miami S4
- Haley Cloud
- Romulo Villaverde - Janette's audition partner for S4, S5
- Lexie Contursi - Laguna Beach season three
- Anthony Raimondi
- Arielle Coker - auditioned for season 5 last year with Philip Chbeeb (S5)
- Lauren Garrett
- Megan Kinney - Caitlin Kinney's (S5) sister
- Lauren Hudson
- Amber Jackson - NYCDA National Outstanding Female Senior 2008
- Pauline Mata

Top 38
Guys
- Jakob Karr (contemporary) - Married to Jeanine Mason on Facebook, "The Male Jaimie Goodwin", NYCDA National Outstanding Male Senior 2008
- Nathan Trasoras (contemporary/hip hop) - The 17 Now 18 Year Old Eye Candy
- Billy Bell (contemporary) - Jeanine Mason's Prom Date, West Coast Dance Explosion National Senior Elite 2008, Juilliard student
- David Hovhannisyan (ballet) - Principal with the Milwaukee Ballet
- Brandon Dumlao (hip hop) - Funkanometry SF company member
- Trump Card (contemporary) - BeyonD Dance Convention faculty member
- Victor Smalley (contemporary) - Another dancer from Miami
- BBoy Legacy (breakdancing/hip hop) - Perhaps the best bboy to be on SYTYCD
- Peter Sabasino (tap) - Tap dancer who auditioned S4
- Phillip Atmore (tap) - Really talented tapper
- Jeroboam Bozeman (contemporary/ballet?) - Tall, has a cool name

Girls
- Paula VanOppen (contemporary) - Trained at Dance Precisions with Kherington, Nathan
- Jacki Ford (contemporary/jazz) - Joey Dowling's sister
- Mollee Gray (contemporary) - HSM dancer, trained at The Dance Club (Randi, Allison)
- Bianca Revels (tap) - Hailed best female tapper to audition on SYTYCD
- Alexie Agdeppa (contemporary) - Beautiful dancer from Los Angeles
- Channing Cooke (contemporary) - Travis Wall likes her I think
- Pauline Mata (contemporary) - auditioned season five


----------



## Brenda M.

kristanhoffman said:


> Thought auditions last night were fine, but what I really fell in love with was a song. "After Midnight" by Pat Monahan.
> 
> Check it out!
> 
> Kristan


I watched last week's episode last night and knew this had to be the song you were talking about. I had never heard it before and now love it!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Is everybody watching?

I got the Burn the Floor (200 DVD today choreo'd and directed by Jason Gilkinson (love him).  It's the one with Maks and Karina.  Anya and Pasha took their place because they have to go back to DWTS.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Hey, at least 30 seconds of Anya and Pasha.  Fantastic.

Did only one of the same sex ballroomers make it?  I thought they were both very good.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jarvis was a trip.  Dancing out of his shoes.  Glad they sent him to choreo.  At least he gets a chance.

Gack, my satellite is jumping around.


----------



## Marguerite

I love the fact that the deaf girl could follow the choreography.  I am excited to see what she can do.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

I watched tonight and thought there were some great possibilities.  the deaf girl is wonderful...I love her smile.  So glad she is going to Vegas.  I'm jealous that you have the Burn the Floor DVD, Gertie.  Sounds awesome...I'm going to have to look for it.  My son's Christmas kindle 1 that I purchased from another board member came today so I've been busy loading books for him and playing with it   I think he's going to flip when he sees it!!!!  I've been downloading Hardy Boys books for him which are his favorite and there are about 150 of them...

Oh wait, sorry to get off topic...or is that really on topic?  Not sure...


----------



## F1Wild

kristanhoffman said:


> Thought auditions last night were fine, but what I really fell in love with was a song. "After Midnight" by Pat Monahan.
> 
> Check it out!
> 
> Kristan


I love, love, love Pat's "Always Midnight" from his Last of Seven solo CD!!!!


----------



## F1Wild

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Did only one of the same sex ballroomers make it? I thought they were both very good.


They both made it to Vegas.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

F1Wild said:


> They both made it to Vegas.


I'm glad. They were both really good.


----------



## Marguerite

Did any of you happen to see Lauren from, I think season 4, in Glee?  There was a dance number and she was up front and center looking great.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I totally thought that was her! Even said so to my BF. I love spotting SYTYCD alums. 

Kristan


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Marguerite said:


> Did any of you happen to see Lauren from, I think season 4, in Glee? There was a dance number and she was up front and center looking great.


Can't believe I missed that. It was a great number. Great ep last night, wasn't it?


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

You won't believe this, but my husband who's a big fan of the show too, accidentally deleted last night's audition. Aarghh! We had 3 shows recorded and when he deleted the Cdn. results show he hit another button. I think the show's on again later this week on another station. Anyone know which station, date and time?

I'm taking the remote responsibility away from him next week....

Debra


----------



## Marguerite

at least you didn't miss any of the top 20


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I just read that Nigel is saying they will be doing a top 6 instead of a top 4 for the finale.  Too bad they didn't do that in time to save Pasha and Mark.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I just read that Nigel is saying they will be doing a top 6 instead of a top 4 for the finale. Too bad they didn't do that in time to save Pasha and Mark.


I'm glad to hear this! And a top six would have saved Chelsea Hightower too.

I found another showing of last night's auditions. Watching it now. Just finished watching Jacob and Willem, the same sex couple who really dance well. This is going to be one interesting season.

Debra


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> You won't believe this, but my husband who's a big fan of the show too, accidentally deleted last night's audition. Aarghh! We had 3 shows recorded and when he deleted the Cdn. results show he hit another button. I think the show's on again later this week on another station. Anyone know which station, date and time?
> 
> I'm taking the remote responsibility away from him next week....
> 
> Debra


It's ok, the Phoenix auditions were a little weak... IMO anyway.

I did like the hearing impaired girl and the same sex dancers. Lots of potential in those 3.

Kristan


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kristanhoffman said:


> It's ok, the Phoenix auditions were a little weak... IMO anyway.


I thought so, too. I couldn't see what was so great about the b-boy they were raving about. Dom, Hok and Ryan were all better.



> I did like the hearing impaired girl and the same sex dancers. Lots of potential in those 3.
> 
> Kristan


Agree with that, too. A few of the snippets showed some fairly strong contemporary girls.


----------



## F1Wild

I was personally a bit embarrassed by the Phoenix auditions - those trying out and the judges reactions.  They kind of ran with the UFO/Roswell close by/goofball theme.  The few with genuine talent received lesser air time than those without.  

I would really love it for a show like this, American Idol, etc. to show the auditions of the great performers instead of going for the low-ball laughing at those who have no business showing up for these auditions anyway.  Maybe if the weirdos, incompetent and non-talent pushed only by their moms were not to be granted their 5 minutes of fame we wouldn't see them flocking to these shows.  The shows think they are building drama, but it's just promotion of train-wreck, if you ask me.

OK, rant over!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

F1Wild said:


> I was personally a bit embarrassed by the Phoenix auditions - those trying out and the judges reactions. They kind of ran with the UFO/Roswell close by/goofball theme. The few with genuine talent received lesser air time than those without.
> 
> I would really love it for a show like this, American Idol, etc. to show the auditions of the great performers instead of going for the low-ball laughing at those who have no business showing up for these auditions anyway. Maybe if the weirdos, incompetent and non-talent pushed only by their moms were not to be granted their 5 minutes of fame we wouldn't see them flocking to these shows. The shows think they are building drama, but it's just promotion of train-wreck, if you ask me.
> 
> OK, rant over!


Sometimes it's fun, like Dimitrio and Brandon, and other times it's just cringeworthy. Jarvis was fun, too.


----------



## Marguerite

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Jarvis was fun, too.


I couldn't STAND his screaming


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Marguerite said:


> I couldn't STAND his screaming


I think all that screaming was what caused him to collapse.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Well, those were interesting auditions. Despite the strange ones, there were some really good dancers and I can't wait to see how they do in Las Vegas. The girl who is deaf just blew me away with her ability to pick up the choregraphy and "hear" the music in her own way. I'm so impressed.

While I know that dancers are passionate and sensitive, it would be nice to get through one show without someone breaking down into tears. I'm talking about the judges, not the dancers.

Debra


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> While I know that dancers are passionate and sensitive, it would be nice to get through one show without someone breaking down into tears. I'm talking about the judges, not the dancers.
> 
> Debra


that's like expecting Mary not to scream.


----------



## Jaasy

I need to watch again to see if I can pick out some of the choreographers...



> Janet Jackson On Michael Jackson VMA Tribute: 'The Most Fun I Ever Had On TV' - News Story | Music, Celebrity, Artist News | MTV News
> 
> Joining her onstage -- and appearing on Saturday's MTV show -- were some of the hottest names in dance from the past 15 years, choreographers who have been heavily influenced by MJ over the years and who have even contributed moves to the pop star's own routines. *Led by creative director Gil Duldulao, the dancers were Dave Scott, Cris Judd, Brian Friedman, Wade Robson, Tyce Diorio, Travis Payne, Jeri Slaughter, Laurie Ann Gibson, Mia Michaels and Tina Landon.*
> "It's a lot of hard work," Janet said. "[But] I always enjoy myself. I try to enjoy myself, have fun. I enjoyed myself from day one all the way to the end."


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jaasy said:


> I need to watch again to see if I can pick out some of the choreographers...


Unless someone posts a much better vid, I don't think we'll be able to see who is who. I'm guessing Wade would be up front. He used to dance backup for MJ and did a tribute to him several years ago.

If you want to see something adorable, look up Wade on Star Search. He was 8 years old and nailed MJ perfectly.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Pretty good auditions in Boston.  I liked the ballroom pair, the krumper, the b-boy and Gene, the contemporary guy.  

Now I'm watching Glee.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Agreed! Boston trumped Phoenix in a big way.

I only watched the first half of Glee then had to go somewhere, but I'm planning to finish tonight. It was a great start!

Kristan


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I enjoyed the Boston auditions too, and thought that a lot of them really brought it. Loved that B-boy, oh gosh, I've never seen anything like him, and after Hok and Dominic I thought I'd seen the best, but I was blown away by the guy, as were the judges.

Oh, and I heard Cat refer to Tyce as Emmy winning. Does that mean he won the Emmy he was nominated for? I didn't watch the Emmys.

Debra


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Dunno if Tyce (Tice?) won an Emmy or not, but does anyone else find him insufferable?? I think he is SO unnecessarily rude, and not even funny about it (like Simon Cowell is). He has rubbed me the wrong way since I started watching the show 3 years ago...

_Edit: That said, his cancer dance still brings me to tears._

Kristan


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> I enjoyed the Boston auditions too, and thought that a lot of them really brought it. Loved that B-boy, oh gosh, I've never seen anything like him, and after Hok and Dominic I thought I'd seen the best, but I was blown away by the guy, as were the judges.


Yes, he was unbelievable.



> Oh, and I heard Cat refer to Tyce as Emmy winning. Does that mean he won the Emmy he was nominated for? I didn't watch the Emmys.
> 
> Debra


Yes, he won for Adam and Eve.


----------



## kevindorsey

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Yes, he was unbelievable.
> 
> Yes, he won for Adam and Eve.


Yes, Boston auditions were really good.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes, he was unbelievable.
> 
> Yes, he won for Adam and Eve.


Interesting, I wasn't sure he could beat the others. I'm pretty sure Tabitha and Napoleon were nominated, and Mia too?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Interesting, I wasn't sure he could beat the others. I'm pretty sure Tabitha and Napoleon were nominated, and Mia too?


I think the first year two were nominated and two won ... Mia for The Park Bench and Wade for Rama Lama.

Yes, this time it was Mia for Mercy, Dmitry for the Tango, and Nappy Tabs for Bleeding Love. I'm glad Mercy didn't win. It definitely wasn't Mia's best. Just a lot of angst and door slamming. The group dance she did to Ave Maria was far above Mercy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Oh, no. I just read this on the Internet.

*
And though it's highly unlikely FOX will yank fan favorite "So You Think You Can Dance," its lackluster ratings will probably relegate it back to the summer (where it belongs, obviously). *


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Oh, no. I just read this on the Internet.
> 
> *
> And though it's highly unlikely FOX will yank fan favorite "So You Think You Can Dance," its lackluster ratings will probably relegate it back to the summer (where it belongs, obviously). *


Is it awful of me to say that I don't mind? I love SYTYCD, but even too much of a good thing can be too much. I think they will get better dancers -- and maybe more importantly, better routines? -- if they don't over-extend themselves. Not saying this IS happening already, but that it's something I worry about.

That said, Season 6 still looks promising so far!

Kristan


----------



## KindleMom

I agree, Kristan.  I think DWTS is suffering from this problem - too much show.  It still is the #2 show on TV but it's ratings have gone down almost 25% since last year.


----------



## LCEvans

I agree that Boston was much better than Phoenix. I also thought that screaming guy was annoying, but he seemed to me to either be manic or on drugs. I'm not surprised he collapsed.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kristanhoffman said:


> Is it awful of me to say that I don't mind? I love SYTYCD, but even too much of a good thing can be too much. I think they will get better dancers -- and maybe more importantly, better routines? -- if they don't over-extend themselves. Not saying this IS happening already, but that it's something I worry about.
> 
> That said, Season 6 still looks promising so far!
> 
> Kristan


I was under the impression that once they moved to the Fall, they would no longer be doing a Summer show. I think the problem with the ratings is people are watching all the season openers for their favorite and new shows, and sytycd hasn't found it's Fall audience, yet. If I had something I HAD to watch that conflicted with the auditions, I would skip the auditions.



KindleMom said:


> I agree, Kristan. I think DWTS is suffering from this problem - too much show. It still is the #2 show on TV but it's ratings have gone down almost 25% since last year.


Yet, they are still on twice a year.


----------



## Marguerite

Part of what made the show, I think is that nothing else is on in the summer.  It is a great show but the fact that there was really no competition for time brought in more people than I think that it would have otherwise.  I worry that this will hurt the show too.  I completely agree thought that missing the auditions is not a big deal.  You really can't get to know any of the dancers and they always show the audition of the top dancers anyway.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Marguerite said:


> Part of what made the show, I think is that nothing else is on in the summer. It is a great show but the fact that there was really no competition for time brought in more people than I think that it would have otherwise. I worry that this will hurt the show too. I completely agree thought that missing the auditions is not a big deal. You really can't get to know any of the dancers and they always show the audition of the top dancers anyway.


So many times I get invested in a dancer and then they don't even make the top 40. They just disappear without a trace.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Marguerite said:


> Part of what made the show, I think is that nothing else is on in the summer. It is a great show but the fact that there was really no competition for time brought in more people than I think that it would have otherwise. I worry that this will hurt the show too. I completely agree thought that missing the auditions is not a big deal. You really can't get to know any of the dancers and they always show the audition of the top dancers anyway.


Yes, they now have to face a lot of competition and I'm not sure it'll work. I'm quite happy to have it as a summer show because there's nothing else on. I do love the dancing, but I want to see other things too without being glued to the TV every night.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

I love that it is on in the fall this year, but I will miss it in the summer from now on if they don't go back to summers.  It was the one show I could look forward to over the summer and really provided a welcome change of pace for me.  That said, I'm thoroughly enjoying it now.  I'm getting all the dancers in all the shows confused, though.  I'm watching the first season because it's the only one I missed real time and I'm watching Canada as well.


----------



## Garand

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> So many times I get invested in a dancer and then they don't even make the top 40. They just disappear without a trace.


...just another example of the tough economic times.

Dave


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Garand said:


> ...just another example of the tough economic times.
> 
> Dave


Which is why I never invest in the stock market.


----------



## geoffthomas

I hear what you are saying about the top20 part of the show and the auditions/vegas.

However I feel that there are really two different shows:
1. The auditions (entertainment) and Vegas (drama).
2. The top 20 eliminations - Top quality entertainment and some drama.

But there are two different things going on.

Just sayin......


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> I hear what you are saying about the top20 part of the show and the auditions/vegas.
> 
> However I feel that there are really two different shows:
> 1. The auditions (entertainment) and Vegas (drama).
> 2. The top 20 eliminations - Top quality entertainment and some drama.
> 
> But there are two different things going on.
> 
> Just sayin......


That's a good way to put it. I still enjoy the auditions because there are always a few really good dancers that don't make the top 20. Besides, I just don't want to miss anything.

I think there are two audition shows this week.


----------



## F1Wild

I agree with the "too much show" syndrome!  It seems when a show is a huge hit they resort to this when it returns.  Too much!  Too many contestants on DWTS!  Way, way too many audition shows for SYTYCD & AI!  

My guess is that these shows are cheap to make.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Anybody catch the auditions tonight?  Anthony and Antwain Hart were on.  I love those guys.  Anthony made it to Vegas, but not Antwain.  So the spoilers got them confused.  I'm sure I saw one of them in Vegas during the Season 5 tryouts.


----------



## F1Wild

I'm becoming bored with the auditions........


----------



## Gertie Kindle

F1Wild said:


> I'm becoming bored with the auditions........


They are dragging it out. I think there's another audition show on tonight. Hopefully, next Wednesday will be Vegas week and Thursday will be top 20.


----------



## F1Wild

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> They are dragging it out. I think there's another audition show on tonight. Hopefully, next Wednesday will be Vegas week and Thursday will be top 20.


Yup, I heard the advert that tonight was going to have incredible dancers (wish they would show more of them)...let's get on with it!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Dude, TOTALLY missed the Atlanta auditions yesterday! Thankfully my DVR did not. 

Then again, I've never been that into the the auditions portions of reality shows, and none of this season's are really changing my mind...

Luckily DVR means I can fast forward. 

Kristan

PS: I did really admire the attitude of the girl who had to give up her hand. I can only imagine the kind of personal strength it takes to put yourself out there after something like that, in a field where you are SOLELY judged on your body's appearance and movement.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Some good dancers tonight.  That theater arts couple were awesome.  Sort of like pairs contemporary.  

I'm glad next week is the last of the auditions.


----------



## Jaasy

They got a lot of good dancers from New Orleans.  The judges will have their hands full in Vegas this year...


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Anybody catch the auditions tonight? Anthony and Antwain Hart were on. I love those guys. Anthony made it to Vegas, but not Antwain. So the spoilers got them confused. I'm sure I saw one of them in Vegas during the Season 5 tryouts.


Yes, I saw that and thought they were terrific. Once again, I was amazed by a couple of the B boys, though I was surprised when the judges put them straight through to Las Vegas with seeing if they can do other things. I also loved the theatre arts performer. I think she's terrific and I'm thinking top 20 for her. New Orleans didn't disappoint.

But I agree with you all, the auditions have been going on a long time and I'm a little disappointed to see them go back to Utah when I want the Vegas week to get going! I recall some comment from Nigel or someone last year about Salt Lake City dancers being a bit disappointing.

Debra


----------



## F1Wild

No one yet that just hits it like Brandon did last season.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

F1Wild said:


> No one yet that just hits it like Brandon did last season.


For me it's Sabra: no one hits it like Sabra did.

Kristan


----------



## F1Wild

kristanhoffman said:


> For me it's Sabra: no one hits it like Sabra did.
> 
> Kristan


Which one was that? This season (or before I started watching?)?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

F1Wild said:


> Which one was that? This season (or before I started watching?)?


Sabra won Season 3. In my opinion (and lots of other people), she won because Nigel pushed for her so hard. Then she refused to go on tour. She couldn't get out of it because she had a contract, but it made for some hard feelings.

Sorry, Kristan, I liked Sabra with Dom, but she fell apart when they split up the couples.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Sabra won Season 3. In my opinion (and lots of other people), she won because Nigel pushed for her so hard. Then she refused to go on tour. She couldn't get out of it because she had a contract, but it made for some hard feelings.
> 
> Sorry, Kristan, I liked Sabra with Dom, but she fell apart when they split up the couples.


Why did she refuse to go on tour?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Why did she refuse to go on tour?


I don't know. All I know is that most of the contestants go on to teach at the NYCDA, but Sabra was only an assistant. It only lasted a couple of months. She has been teaching master classes, but I don't know what else she has been doing. They haven't asked her back to the show.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Heavens, two more weeks before we get to the show.  

This week:

Tuesday at 9pm, Utah auditions
Wednesday at 8pm, Vegas callbacks

Next week:

Wednesday at 8pm, Vegas callbacks

I'm hoping the second Vegas show will include the Top 20 picks.  Enough is enough, already.


----------



## KindleMom

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Enough is enough, already.


No kidding!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Hmm, it's a shame to hear about Sabra, because part of what I loved about her was how absolutely wonderful she seemed as a person. 

I liked a LOT of Season 4 contestants too, though. (Josh, Twitch, Katee, Chelsie, Courtney, Will, Gev!!, Comfort, Kherrington...)

And BOO to 10 million auditions... At the very least, they better produce some [email protected]$$ contestants. Hmph.

Kristan


----------



## F1Wild

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Heavens, two more weeks before we get to the show.
> 
> This week:
> Tuesday at 9pm, Utah auditions
> Wednesday at 8pm, Vegas callbacks
> Next week:
> Wednesday at 8pm, Vegas callbacks
> I'm hoping the second Vegas show will include the Top 20 picks. Enough is enough, already.


I know it's generally considered to be more auditions, but I really love the Vegas shows - intense and they really show what strengths the dancers have...and which ones have none.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

F1Wild said:


> I know it's generally considered to be more auditions, but I really love the Vegas shows - intense and they really show what strengths the dancers have...and which ones have none.


I like Vegas week, too. I guess they are having two shows because they said that they would be showcasing the Top 20 more than we have seen in the past.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

F1Wild said:


> I know it's generally considered to be more auditions, but I really love the Vegas shows - intense and they really show what strengths the dancers have...and which ones have none.


Yes, and Vegas week is not only intense and enjoyable, but absolutely necessary. That week really separates the versatile, talented, hard workers from others who are lacking in these areas. Also, that week shows the judges which of the contestants are team players with positive attitudes. Nigel makes them choreograph that gruelling all-night group number for good reason!

Debra


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I missed last night's show.  Missed DWTS on Monday.  This is my brain on overload.

Vegas .... 

Ryan seemed a little off; kind of blah.  

Does Bianca ever wear anything else?  At least we always know it's her by the outfit.  Maybe that's her purpose.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Teddy was pretty darn good at hip-hop.  Amazing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ryan wasn't too bad, but spoilers say


Spoiler



he doesn't make it to top 40


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Louis and Anya?  Where's my darling Pasha.  

Did you see that krumper ballroom?  Fantastic.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Did they have to put Ryan with the tallest girl?  He really isn't as versatile as Evan.  I'm not surprised they had to let him go.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bye-bye, Ryan. Here's a vid featuring Ryan "A Dance for Life"


----------



## kindlevixen

That a really awesome video.  Thanks for sharing that Gertie!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

patchymama said:


> That a really awesome video. Thanks for sharing that Gertie!


You're welcome. I wanted to say goodbye to a great dancer and entertaining performer. I thought Nigel was pretty hard on him, but I now think he's harder on those he thinks have a lot of talent and bomb out. Think of Natalie Reid.


----------



## F1Wild

I know it probably will go against the grain her, but IMO Ryan wasn't good enough to stay.  He's a spectacular tapper & Broadway-style dancer, but that just doesn't hack it anymore.


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah, if you put aside what Mia said,
Season 6 dancers are much more talented than season 5.
Season 4 had some incredible dancers.
Season 5 had a very even group with no actually bad dancers, but no spectacular ones either (and yes, I did like the winner).
Season 6 auditions showed some incredible talent.

Just sayin......


----------



## Gertie Kindle

F1Wild said:


> I know it probably will go against the grain her, but IMO Ryan wasn't good enough to stay. He's a spectacular tapper & Broadway-style dancer, but that just doesn't hack it anymore.


I have to agree. He just didn't cut it in the choreo. I can't understand how he made it to the top 20 last season and bombed out this season. I think they gave him a pass last time so they could have some brother against brother drama.



geoffthomas said:


> Yeah, if you put aside what Mia said,
> Season 6 dancers are much more talented than season 5.
> Season 4 had some incredible dancers.
> Season 5 had a very even group with no actually bad dancers, but no spectacular ones either (and yes, I did like the winner).
> Season 6 auditions showed some incredible talent.
> 
> Just sayin......


100%


----------



## F1Wild

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I have to agree. He just didn't cut it in the choreo. I can't understand how he made it to the top 20 last season and bombed out this season. I think they gave him a pass last time so they could have some brother against brother drama.


Agree with your agree.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

F1Wild said:


> I know it probably will go against the grain her, but IMO Ryan wasn't good enough to stay. He's a spectacular tapper & Broadway-style dancer, but that just doesn't hack it anymore.


Just caught up on my dance shows tonight. I agree with you all, the ballroom with Ryan was a disaster and he's capable of better than that. Just too desperate, I thought, and the competition is really tough this year. I'm loving Vegas week.

By the way, have we been spared the pleasure of seeing the unsensual "sex" audition for season 6? Maybe the fact that they auditioned earlier than usual threw him off.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> By the way, have we been spared the pleasure of seeing the unsensual "sex" audition for season 6? Maybe the fact that they auditioned earlier than usual threw him off.


Oh, my. I knew there was something "off" about the auditions.   He is way over the age limit and was last season, too.

I think the show is only on Wednesday this week.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I'm a little behind, watching New Orleans episode right now and then whatever's next (Vegas part 1?) after that. There's some great talent coming out of NOLA! Although maybe I'm biased because I just went there on a lovely vacation, plus I grew up in Houston and the two cities have a lot of love for each other.

Kristan


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

WAIT A MINUTE! is it just me or is that Antwain/Anthony in New Orleans?!??!?! I SWEAR in both one of the audition montages and in the end "these other people are going to Vegas" montage, I saw the twin that didn't make it in the earlier episode. Did anyone else see that?! Or am I crazy...?

Kristan


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Spoiler



And yay, Caitlin's sister came back and made it to Vegas!



(Sorry, I won't keep live-posting about it, but it's fun to catch up on SYTYCD!)

Kristan


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kristanhoffman said:


> WAIT A MINUTE! is it just me or is that Antwain/Anthony in New Orleans?!??!?! I SWEAR in both one of the audition montages and in the end "these other people are going to Vegas" montage, I saw the twin that didn't make it in the earlier episode. Did anyone else see that?! Or am I crazy...?
> 
> Kristan


I can't tell them apart.  Anthony made it to Vegas but not Antwain. Maybe he was there for moral support?

Top 40 spoiler



Spoiler



I don't think he made the final cut





kristanhoffman said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> And yay, Caitlin's sister came back and made it to Vegas!
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry, I won't keep live-posting about it, but it's fun to catch up on SYTYCD!)
> 
> Kristan


Top 40 spoiler



Spoiler



Megan didn't make top 40 either


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Lol how do you know that stuff already? How did I spend 3 hours today catching up and still end up behind??

Kristan


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kristanhoffman said:


> Lol how do you know that stuff already? How did I spend 3 hours today catching up and still end up behind??
> 
> Kristan


I bang my head against the computer until sytycd spoilers seep into my brain by osmosis.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vegas callbacks Wed at 8pm.

Top 20 next Wed at 8pm.  

PatiencePatiencePatience


----------



## kevindorsey

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Vegas callbacks Wed at 8pm.
> 
> Top 20 next Wed at 8pm.
> 
> PatiencePatiencePatience


Waiting Waiting Waiting.


----------



## kindlevixen

holy crap, there were some good dances tonight.  I really really wish they would show more of the solos at the end!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

patchymama said:


> holy crap, there were some good dances tonight. I really really wish they would show more of the solos at the end!


It would have been nice. Billy Bell was fantastic. At least we got (almost) his full solo in between shots of Adam crying.

Only about 10 seconds of Bianca in the Broadway, but I was impressed.

I had to watch between doing homework with my grandkids, but at least I saw part of Brian in that orange shirt. I have a new respect for the color orange.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Don't know where Mia is coming from, but she has shaved off most of her hair and is displaying tattooed arms.  

Here's the bad news.  She has resigned from sytycd u.s.  She has been choreographing for the Canadian show.  

I don't know her reasons, but I'll see if I can find out.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here are top 20 spoilers. There are only nine guys listed, but I'm thinking the tenth is maybe


Spoiler



Brian, Ashleigh's husband


. Also notice that the show days have changed to Tuesday and Wednesday. That means Glee will probably be on Wednesday before the results show .... hope, hope, hope.

Performances will air on Tuesdays 8pm-10pm.
Results will be on Wednesdays 9pm-10pm.
Adam Shankman has joined the panel as the third judge.



Spoiler



Top 20:

Boys:
- Jonathan "Legacy" Perez (breakdancing)
- Victor Smalley (contemporary)
- Billy Bell (contemporary)
- Ryan Di Lello (latin ballroom)
- Nathan Trasoras (contemporary/hip hop)
- Phillip Attmore (tap)
- Peter Sabasino (tap)
- Russell Ferguson (krump)
- Jakob Karr (contemporary)

Girls:
- Bianca Revels (tap)
- Ashleigh Di Lello (latin ballroom)
- Pauline Mata (hip hop/contemporary)
- Karen Hauer (latin ballroom)
- Mollee Gray (contemporary)
- Ellenore Scott (contemporary)
- Noelle Marsh (contemporary)
- Channing Cooke (contemporary)
- Ariana DeBose (contemporary)
- Kathryn ? (?)

Cut:
- Paula VanOppen (contemporary)
- David Hovhannisyan (ballet) *(bummed about this)*
- Brandon Dumlao (hip hop)
- Jacki Ford (contemporary)
- Trump Card (contemporary)
- Amber Jackson (contemporary)
- Alexie Agdeppa (contemporary)



As soon as I find out the name of the last guy, I'll let you know. Also read that Pasha and Anya will be choreographing again this year and might even judge. If that's the case, I think they'll be going to a four judge panel.

I read that


Spoiler



Paula Van Oppen turned down top 20 because she got a movie offer (some sites say she was cut) and Amber Jackson wanted to go back to school (again, others say she was cut)



That's all for now, folks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Oh, I hate posting this one.



> FOX RELEASE: WEDNESDAY, OCTOBER 28
> 
> [EDITOR'S NOTE 1: SO YOU THINK YOU CAN DANCE and GLEE are preempted this night.]
> [EDITOR'S NOTE 2: Local programming will air in primetime on the West Coast.]
> 
> **FOX SPORTS SPECIAL**-MAJOR LEAGUE BASEBALL WORLD SERIES GAME #1-(7:30 PM-CC ET/4:30 PM-CC PT) CC-HDTV 720p-Dolby Digital 5.1
> 
> FOX SPORTS PRESENTS THE 2009 MLB WORLD SERIES
> WEDNESDAY, OCTOBER 28, ON FOX
> 
> FOX Sports presents exclusive live HD coverage of Major League Baseball's 2009 postseason with Game 1 of the 2009 World Series. Teams and sites are TBD. Play-by-play broadcaster Joe Buck and analyst Tim McCarver will be on the call. The game airs Wednesday, Oct. 28 (7:30 PM-CC ET/4:30 PM-CC PT) on FOX. (SP-1009) (TV-N/A)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

More news on Paula Van Oppen (if true):


Spoiler



Paula VanOppen (Contemp.); *Left to co-star in "Burlesque", a Cher/Christina Aguilera/Kirsten Bell [awesome x3] film; aiming for Oscar instead; lucky to get Stunt nod from SAG*



And I was wrong about the 10th guy. One place says he's in, another says he was cut. Rumor is it's either


Spoiler



Gene Bersten (Ballroom)----No Word Yet
Jeroboam Bozeman (Contemp./Ballet)----No Word Yet



As always, take all this with a grain of salt.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wow Ashley is in and Brian is out?

Who would have called that?

Although I thought they were both so good that I would have thought both in.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Wow Ashley is in and Brian is out?
> 
> Who would have called that?
> 
> Although I thought they were both so good that I would have thought both in.
> 
> Just sayin.....


That's what I thought, too, but she's Ashleigh DiLello, and her husband is Ryan DiLello. I thought his name was Bryan, too. On one list he is in and on another he is cut. I can't believe they would take her and cut him, although Nigel gets jealous of guys who can show off their manly chests.

I'll keep watching and let you know. Maybe I should compare the two lists and see where the difference is.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Both lists now show Ryan DiLello as top 20.  Whew.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I hear there will be no elimination in the first performance show.  That says to me it may be true that there will be a top 6 finale instead of a top 4 finale.


----------



## F1Wild

I'm going to wait until next week for the top 20....can we do it?  It was nice to not have quite as might fake-drama as they had done so many times in the past during Vegas.  Usually don't they go on and n regarding the overnight group choreo number?  I was happy to miss that.  And they didn't seem to play the who will stay in and who will be out routine as much.


----------



## kindlevixen

wow that would be a bummer about Paula, I found her full audition vid here and loved it
http://www.sytycdism.com/2009/09/video-paula-van-oppen-full-audition.html


----------



## Gertie Kindle

patchymama said:


> wow that would be a bummer about Paula, I found her full audition vid here and loved it
> http://www.sytycdism.com/2009/09/video-paula-van-oppen-full-audition.html


It's a good break for Paula if it's true.



> Paula VanOppen (Contemp.); *Left to co-star in "Burlesque", a Cher/Christina Aguilera/Kirsten Bell [awesome x3] film; aiming for Oscar instead; lucky to get Stunt nod from SAG*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

F1Wild said:


> I'm going to wait until next week for the top 20....can we do it? It was nice to not have quite as might fake-drama as they had done so many times in the past during Vegas. Usually don't they go on and n regarding the overnight group choreo number? I was happy to miss that. And they didn't seem to play the who will stay in and who will be out routine as much.


Yes, it made for a much nicer Vegas week. The only drama was Mollee's bum ankle and how they were all trying to help her out. Kind of nice, actually.

I'll be posting spoilers like I did last time. Just don't peek behind the tags.


----------



## kindlevixen

I am getting excited for this season, I love a lot of the guys the more I look up stuff on youtube. Gosh what would we do without youtube? LOL

Jeanine Mason with Billy Bell
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGs-NE4JuRg

Janine with Jakob Karr
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9r6nm4q52Xs&feature=fvw


----------



## Gertie Kindle

patchymama said:


> I am getting excited for this season, I love a lot of the guys the more I look up stuff on youtube. Gosh what would we do without youtube? LOL


Me, too. It's shaping up to be a great season.

Thanks for posting those vids. Those two guys are great. I didn't get as emotional over Billy's solo as Adam did, but I sure got goosebumps.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Okay, I'm trying not to read any of y'all's spoilers, but I made the mistake of getting attached to people just now (watched last night's episode late) and I'm so nervous they're going to get cut....

Don't tell me if they stay or go, but for the record, I adore Billy Bell, Molly, the two girls with real short pixie cuts (I think one returned from last year? She was wearing the green & white dress during Broadway, in the same group as the girl that went down after the leap), the krumper, and the hip hop dude that blew them all away during Mia's jazz routine. Oh, and Legacy! His statements after Mia's piece were so endearing and heartfelt.

So yeah. Love 'em, reeeeally don't wanna lose 'em. But don't tell me who makes it!

Kristan


----------



## Gertie Kindle

My lips are sealed ... with spoiler tape.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> My lips are sealed ... with spoiler tape.


Hehe. And my fingers/eyes are restrained... with WILLPOWER.

(Glee fans, click that link! Trust me.)

Kristan


----------



## kindlevixen

haha! I love Sue!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kristanhoffman said:


> Hehe. And my fingers/eyes are restrained... with WILLPOWER.
> 
> (Glee fans, click that link! Trust me.)
> 
> Kristan


Too funny.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Okay, guys ... WILLPOWER!!!!

This is the latest top 20 list. If there is any change over the weekend, I'll let you know.



Spoiler



Boys:
- Jonathan "Legacy" Perez (breakdancing)
- Victor Smalley (contemporary)
- Billy Bell (contemporary)
- Ryan Di Lello (latin ballroom)
- Nathan Trasoras (contemporary/hip hop)
- Phillip Attmore (tap)
- Peter Sabasino (tap)
- Russell Ferguson (krump)
- Jakob Karr (contemporary)
- Kevin "K-Bez" Hunte (hip hop)

Girls:
- Bianca Revels (tap)
- Ashleigh Di Lello (latin ballroom)
- Pauline Mata (hip hop/contemporary)
- Karen Hauer (ballroom)
- Mollee Gray (contemporary)
- Ellenore Scott (contemporary)
- Noelle Marsh (contemporary)
- Channing Cooke (contemporary)
- Ariana DeBose (contemporary)
- Kathryn McCormick (contemporary)



There will be no elimination the first Top 20 show. There will be pairs, solos and group dances.

And I'm afraid I have to root for the next to the last girl on the list. Hope she doesn't let me down.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone, well I'm back from Las Vegas and just got caught up on SYTYCD Vegas week - notice how my timing was completely off  . Actually, my sister and I took my mom there for her 75th birthday so I had no control about when to go. Anyhow, this week's show was very interesting. Like many of you, I'm a big fan of Billy Bell. This guy really stands out for me and is definitely top 20 material. Watching the last five to ten minutes when they showed fragments of all those solos was absolutely stunning. Whenever the judges say this is going to be the best week ever, I always think it's a lot of hype . .. not this year!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Hi everyone, well I'm back from Las Vegas and just got caught up on SYTYCD Vegas week - notice how my timing was completely off . Actually, my sister and I took my mom there for her 75th birthday so I had no control about when to go. Anyhow, this week's show was very interesting. Like many of you, I'm a big fan of Billy Bell. This guy really stands out for me and is definitely top 20 material. Watching the last five to ten minutes when they showed fragments of all those solos was absolutely stunning. Whenever the judges say this is going to be the best week ever, I always think it's a lot of hype . .. not this year!


I agree. This is going to be a great season. They really have to pull out all the stops if they want to keep the Fall season slot and I think they've done that.

After last season, they owe us. There were a few really good dancers in Season 5, but only a few. Most of them made Wade and Shane's choreo look dull. That's hard to do.

Too bad they are moving to Tuesday/Wednesday. That means I'll miss the DWTS results show. I can live with that, but it just annoys me since there are so few shows I really like. At least Wednesdays will be *Glee *followed by sytycd results.

I'm really going to miss Mia's choreography. I like Stacey Tookey and Sonya Tayeh, but they can be predictable. Most times, Mia is positively brilliant. One of the best things she ever did was the final dance between Jeanine and Kayla. But we still have Tyce's contemporaries.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Too bad they are moving to Tuesday/Wednesday. That means I'll miss the DWTS results show. I can live with that, but it just annoys me since there are so few shows I really like. At least Wednesdays will be *Glee *followed by sytycd results.
> 
> I'm really going to miss Mia's choreography. I like Stacey Tookey and Sonya Tayeh, but they can be predictable. Most times, Mia is positively brilliant. One of the best things she ever did was the final dance between Jeanine and Kayla. But we still have Tyce's contemporaries.


Where is Mia going? Did I miss something?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Where is Mia going? Did I miss something?


Yes, she announced a few days ago that she was moving on. Her contract was for five years and it's done, and she wants to do something different. No word yet on her plans.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

For those of you who wait until Christmas morning to open your presents, you won't want to peek below. Top 20 with most of the pairings and dances they will be doing.



Spoiler



Dancers found out their partners and styles at the end of the intro show.

Couples:

Confirmed:

Phillip & Channing - Jive
Nathan & Mollee - Disco
Billy & Pauline - Smooth Waltz
Jakob & Ashleigh - Broadway
Russell & Noelle - Foxtrot
Karen & Kevin - Cha Cha
Victor & Bianca - ?

Not confirmed:

Legacy & Ariana? - Hip Hop
Peter & Kathryn? - ?
Ryan & Ellenore? - ?



No results show the first two weeks because of the MLB World Series but there will be eliminatons. The judges get to choose who to eliminate the first two weeks which sounds like there will be no voting allowed.

Here's more.



Spoiler



Opening Group Dance - Wade Robson

Russell, Legacy, Kevin - Hip Hop - Nappy Tabs
Jakob, Nathan, Channing, Ariana - Contemporary - Tyce Diorio
Phillip, Bianca, Peter - Tap - ?
Mollee, Pauline, Ellenore - Jazz - Sonya Tayeh
Billy, Victor, Noelle, Kathryn - Contemporary - Mandy Moore
Ryan, Ashleigh, Karen - Ballroom - Jason Gilkinson


----------



## Gertie Kindle

The Green Mile episode will air tomorrow night at 8pm.

Next week's schedule:

Monday is a one hour show ... Get to know your Top 20 as they get ready for tomorrow's first performance show.

Tuesday is a two hour show ... The top 20 perform for the first time and two are eliminated by the end of tonight's competition.

That's the listing on Fox. Both shows start at 8pm.


----------



## KindleMom

For those of us that are new, what is the Green Mile episode?

Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

KindleMom said:


> For those of us that are new, what is the Green Mile episode?
> 
> Thanks!


That's where each contestant in the top 40 (or 32 or 38, depending) walks by themselves past TV monitors showing their own moments. Then they walk from the back of the stage to the front to find out if they have been selected for top 20 or not. It's a long walk for these people.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just when I learned to spell David Hovanysian.  I knew they were going to cut him, but I'm still bummed.  I hope he comes back next year.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I heart the Hart twins.  I hope one of them makes it next year.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Legacy = cannon fodder.  The judges will probably keep him around cuz they love him.  Nobody else seems to think he's all that special.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I wish Paula VanOppen had stayed around, but she had good reason to turn down the spot.  She is really fantastic.

Now comes the drama as Ashleigh gets called back.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Whoa, guess they've moved permanently to the Kodak Theater.  I don't know if I like losing the intimacy of the smaller stage with the audience surrounding.


----------



## angelad

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just when I learned to spell David Hovanysian. I knew they were going to cut him, but I'm still bummed. I hope he comes back next year.


It was going to happen just like you said, it was a matter of time.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Whoa, guess they've moved permanently to the Kodak Theater. I don't know if I like losing the intimacy of the smaller stage with the audience surrounding.


Oh no, I hated that place in comparison to the usual theater! I found the background really distracting, so at the very least I hope they work on that.

No TV for me until next week since I'm in Ireland right now...  Oh, wait, I'M IN IRELAND! !!!

Kristan


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kristanhoffman said:


> Oh no, I hated that place in comparison to the usual theater! I found the background really distracting, so at the very least I hope they work on that.


I guess the show and the audience is just getting too big. I noticed last year they changed rehearsal studios. I wonder if the studios are also in the theater.



> No TV for me until next week since I'm in Ireland right now...  Oh, wait, I'M IN IRELAND! !!!
> 
> Kristan


Hey, I'm talking to someone who is IN IRELAND. That was one of the best vacations I ever had. Have a great, great time.


----------



## F1Wild

kristanhoffman said:


> Oh no, I hated that place in comparison to the usual theater! I found the background really distracting, so at the very least I hope they work on that.
> 
> No TV for me until next week since I'm in Ireland right now...  Oh, wait, I'M IN IRELAND! !!!
> 
> Kristan


Hope you are having a wonderful time in Ireland (my hubby's from thee and we lived there for several years). Happy Guinness!!!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Thanks, guys! So far it's as beautiful and rainy as advertised, hehehe. We're in the town of Nenagh for a couple days (the work part) and then we go to Dublin tomorrow for a long-ish weekend (the play part!). 

Kristan


----------



## F1Wild

kristanhoffman said:


> Thanks, guys! So far it's as beautiful and rainy as advertised, hehehe. We're in the town of Nenagh for a couple days (the work part) and then we go to Dublin tomorrow for a long-ish weekend (the play part!).
> 
> Kristan


Have fun in Temple Bar...and check out the brewery (especially the Sky Bar), if you haven't yet!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kristanhoffman said:


> Thanks, guys! So far it's as beautiful and rainy as advertised, hehehe. We're in the town of Nenagh for a couple days (the work part) and then we go to Dublin tomorrow for a long-ish weekend (the play part!).
> 
> Kristan


Oh, yes, the rain. It's why Ireland is so "green."


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Legacy = cannon fodder. The judges will probably keep him around cuz they love him. Nobody else seems to think he's all that special.


I agree that he's cannon fodder, but not sure they'll keep him around. He's already had to dance for his life and if he doesn't pick up the other styles - and I suspect he won't - he'll be among the first to be cut. All in all, it was a good show. I too would have liked to see Paula stay and Ashleigh not make it in.
Billy Bell is my favorite so far.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bad news.  Two dancers are out of the competition; one sick, one injured.  I don't know who the girl is, but the guy is Billy Bell.  He's the one that's sick.  No details, but I'll post when I find out more.

I'm totally bummed about Billy.  

Is it a coincidence it was one guy and one girl who are injured/sick?  Makes it even, doesn't it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Billy Bell is being replaced by Brandon Dumlao (sp?).

Still no word on the girl dancer that I've been able to find.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Melanie LaPatin is filling in for the injured girl dancer, so it must be someone doing a ballroom dance.  That makes it possibly Karen (ChaCha) or Pauline (Smooth Waltz) or Noelle (foxtrot).  I'm thinking Karen, because Melanie and Tony usually choreo Latin.  

I don't know yet who will be replacing her.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Noelle injured her ankle during rehearsals.  Melanie LaPatin is replacing her for tonight's taping. They're waiting to see if she can continue before they decide whether or not to replace her.  

Billy has a bad virus, but not swine flu.  He's definitely out for the season.  No word on him being asked back for next season.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

What an opening number.  Best since Rama Lama.

Here come the HH'ers.  Hope N/T makes this one strong.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Is anybody watching?  Nappy Tabs came through with a very strong HH, and Russell, Legacy and Kevin threw themselves into the dance.  

Then Channing, Ariana, Nathan and Jakob did a Tyce contemporary which just blew me away.  Nathan is a baby and he showed strength and emotion.  Jacob is unbelievable.  The four of them plus Tyce's choreo gave me goosebumps.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Something off about that tap.  The taps weren't clear, and they weren't in sync with each other or the music.  That was my impression, anyway.

I really enjoyed the kids from Debbie Allen's dance studio tap dancing with Nigel at the end of Season 4.  That was much better than this tap dance tonight.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Very painful to watch Billy Bell dance so beautifully and know he's not going to be back.  

Mollee, Ellenore and Pauline.  How were they supposed to be sexy in those costumes?  Ellenore dominated for me.

Not that crazy about the three way Samba.  For some reason, it left me cold, and I usually like Jason's choreo.  

Switching over to DWTS.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

LOL wow live blogging or something. Live foruming? Anyway, just got home from Ireland and need to crash before work tomorrow, so no, I'm skipping tonight's show. Thanks for the updates though! 

Kristan


----------



## kari

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Very painful to watch Billy Bell dance so beautifully and know he's not going to be back.


I know -- all I read is he is out due to illness, but they aren't saying what's wrong? I hope he'll be okay. That's a real bummer for him.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's the lineup for tonight. Melanie LaPatin is still replacing Noelle for tonight.



Spoiler



Phillip & Channing - Jive
Nathan & Mollee - Disco - Doriana Sanchez
Brandon (replacing Billy) & Pauline - Smooth Waltz
Jakob & Ashleigh - Broadway - Tyce Diorio
Russell & Noelle - Foxtrot - Tony Meredith & Melanie LaPatin
Kevin & Karen - Cha Cha
Legacy & Kathryn - Hip Hop - Dave Scott
Ryan & Ellenore - Jazz - Sonya Tayeh
Peter & Ariana - Hip Hop - NappyTabs
Victor & Bianca - Contemporary - Travis Wall


----------



## crebel

I did not read this in time to realize SYTYCD was going to be on last night because of the WS and I missed it while at league bowling last night .  I'll have to try and check out some videos sometime today.  I had Channing, Eleanor Scott, Billy Bell and Ryan (insert drooling smiley here) marked on my list of finalists as personal favorites (okay, DH put Channing on the list).  I had Katherine McCormick down as most obnoxious with her constant crying and squeaky voice and Legacy as the creepiest.

Surely Billy will be back next season.  Someone get some spoiler tags going if necessary and tell me what happened last night - especially the dancers above if you have any thoughts.  I see Gertie just posted a lineup for tonight while I was typing, did I not miss a show last night?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> I did not read this in time to realize SYTYCD was going to be on last night because of the WS and I missed it while at league bowling last night . I'll have to try and check out some videos sometime today. I had Channing, Eleanor Scott, Billy Bell and Ryan (insert drooling smiley here) marked on my list of finalists as personal favorites (okay, DH put Channing on the list). I had Katherine McCormick down as most obnoxious with her constant crying and squeaky voice and Legacy as the creepiest.
> 
> Surely Billy will be back next season. Someone get some spoiler tags going if necessary and tell me what happened last night - especially the dancers above if you have any thoughts. I see Gertie just posted a lineup for tonight while I was typing, did I not miss a show last night?


Yes, you missed last night. It was an intro show. Something new and I hope they keep this format. It worked really well. Tonight is the first performance show. No voting and one guy and one girl will be eliminated by the judges.

Here's what happened last night.

Group performances:
Opening Group Dance - Wade Robson

It was a 1930s theme, and they were grouped into subgroups to showcase the different dance styles, and they also danced together a bit. Absolutely one of Wade's best.

Russell, Legacy, Kevin - Hip Hop - Nappy Tabs

"Beggin'" So excellent. Nappy Tabs showed their harder, edgier side and the guys lived up to it. Russell jumped into the audience and they went wild.

Jakob, Nathan, Channing, Ariana - Contemporary - Tyce Diorio

"Crying." Hard to choose between Jacob and Nathan. I have to say that Nathan showed a lot of strength and emotion for such a young guy ... barely 18. I expected Jacob to be outstanding and he was. Channing and Ariana kind of paled beside the two guys, but when I could force myself to watch them, they were very, very good.

Phillip, Bianca, Peter - Tap

They were out of sync with the music and each other. The taps weren't clear which could have been a problem with the sound people, and not the dancers. I'm a big fan of tap, but these three left me wanting to watch Happy Feet so I could erase their memory.

Mollee, Pauline, Ellenore - Jazz - Sonya Tayeh

This was supposed to be a sexy dance, but the girls were dressed like they were dancing in The Nutcracker Suite. Considering that, they did very well. Ellenore stood out for me, but they were all good.

Billy, Victor, Noelle, Kathryn - Contemporary - Mandy Moore

"Viva la Vida." So sad to watch Billy for the last time. I looked forward to a whole season, but alas, not so. I didn't know much about Victor, but he was pretty good, as were Noelle and Kathryn.

Ryan, Ashleigh, Karen - Samba - Jason Gilkinson

This one left me cold. Absolutely no chemistry, not even between Ryan and Ashleigh and they are married. Big disappointment because I love Jason's choreo.


----------



## crebel

Thanks Gertie!  That is a shame about the tap routine, I was really surprised when all 3 ended up in the top 20.  I don't have a feeling yet for how well any of them will transfer their skills to other genres.  Too bad about Ryan and Ashleigh also, I don't think they have projected any dance chemistry (they seem pretty devoted off stage) between them since their audition.  I am not a big Ashleigh fan, but I look forward to seeing Ryan dance with someone else.  I think Ellenore will go far and is the female to watch.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Glad to recap for you.  Try to find the vids.  It was a wonderful show.  

I don't like this new theater at all.  The camera had to pull too far back in some of the group dances to take in the whole stage and it was hard to tell one dance from the other.


----------



## Marguerite

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Here's the lineup for tonight. Melanie LaPatin is still replacing Noelle for tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Phillip & Channing - Jive
> Nathan & Mollee - Disco - Doriana Sanchez
> Brandon (replacing Billy) & Pauline - Smooth Waltz
> Jakob & Ashleigh - Broadway - Tyce Diorio
> Russell & Noelle - Foxtrot - Tony Meredith & Melanie LaPatin
> Kevin & Karen - Cha Cha
> Legacy & Kathryn - Hip Hop - Dave Scott
> Ryan & Ellenore - Jazz - Sonya Tayeh
> Peter & Ariana - Hip Hop - NappyTabs
> Victor & Bianca - Contemporary - Travis Wall


How do you get all of this information before the rest of the world?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Marguerite said:


> How do you get all of this information before the rest of the world?


I apparate to California and, wearing my invisibility cloak, I sneak into the taping to gather all this essential information for my KB friends.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I heard that Peter and Ariana were going home, and I also heard that Russell and Ariana were going home. Since there was no results show, I really didn't believe either of those rumors. But when I saw that both Russell and Ariana were in the bottom two, I got a little nervous.

If you haven't seen the show yet, the two eliminated were


Spoiler



Brandon and Ariana.





Spoiler



And if they can bend the rules for Brandon to come back and compete next year, they can do it for Billy, too. hopehopehope


----------



## crebel

I thought it was a great show last night. I changed my mind on how I felt about some folks. I couldn't believe Russell was in the bottom 4 after his Fox Trot. My favorites were Jakob in the Broadway Soul routine and Karen in the Cha Cha. Sonya's (sp?) contemporary/jazz routine for Ellenore & Ryan was too wierd for me - it felt like the Dante's Inferno scene from Staying Alive (which I love) with some Michael Jackson Thriller moves thrown in.

I wasn't surprised at who went home.


Spoiler



But I didn't think it was fair for Nigel to judge Brandan so harshly when he only had a day and a half to work on the waltz when everyone else had a week. I'm glad they will try to let him come back next season. Even if they stick to the rules I think they will let Billy back because he made it to the top 20 but never competed in an elimination show.



Is anybody interested in trying to meet in the KB chat room during the show next week to "watch" together? I'd love to hear real time reactions during the show.

Chris


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> I thought it was a great show last night. I changed my mind on how I felt about some folks. I couldn't believe Russell was in the bottom 4 after his Fox Trot. My favorites were Jakob in the Broadway Soul routine and Karen in the Cha Cha. Sonya's (sp?) contemporary/jazz routine for Ellenore & Ryan was too wierd for me - it felt like the Dante's Inferno scene from Staying Alive (which I love) with some Michael Jackson Thriller moves thrown in.


I usually love Sonya, but not this time.



> I wasn't surprised at who went home.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> But I didn't think it was fair for Nigel to judge Brandan so harshly when he only had a day and a half to work on the waltz when everyone else had a week. I'm glad they will try to let him come back next season. Even if they stick to the rules I think they will let Billy back because he made it to the top 20 but never competed in an elimination show.


I think Nigel did that so Brandon would have a shot at coming back next season. They better bring Billy back next year. I think Adam will insist on it.



> Is anybody interested in trying to meet in the KB chat room during the show next week to "watch" together? I'd love to hear real time reactions during the show.
> 
> Chris


Absolutely. I've been thinking about that and I'm glad you suggested it.


----------



## crebel

Yippee on the chat room - hope others will join us!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Maybe we can start a thread Tuesday afternoon letting people know we'll be chatting.


----------



## Angela

I would love to join in on a chat during the show!!


----------



## F1Wild

So why was Russell in the bottom 4  Is Nigel insane?


----------



## crebel

Angela said:


> I would love to join in on a chat during the show!!


It's a date!



F1Wild said:


> So why was Russell in the bottom 4 Is Nigel insane?


I really couldn't figure it out. There are some terrific dancers this season, so maybe it will be more difficult to decide who to cut. Nigel always talks about what they have observed from auditions on and whether a dancer is/can continue to grow as a deciding factor and not just a specific dance on a specific night - well, if not having any formal training and never dancing anything but crump and then coming out to do a beautiful fox trot with the instructor and not his partner isn't an example of hard work and ability to grow and adapt, then I do not know how Russell will ever please Nigel.

Maybe they had decided quickly on which guy would go home and then added Russell in the bottom 2 guys to put a scare in him so he will continue to work 110%.


----------



## Marguerite

Are we meeting on the chat during the west coast time so that everyone will have had a chance to see it or will you be doing a chat during the east coast time?  I don't want to spoil it for myself so if it's not Pacific time, I will miss it.


----------



## momof2

So which was your favorite routine from last night?  Mine was Travis Wall's routine.  He is amazingly talented and I hope to see much more of his choreo this season.  I'm so excited the kiddos and I are headed to Tulsa Friday to SYTYCD on tour!!!  Can't wait!!


----------



## F1Wild

crebel said:


> Maybe they had decided quickly on which guy would go home and then added Russell in the bottom 2 guys to put a scare in him so he will continue to work 110%.


Perhaps...maybe this will prompt the audience to turbo-vote for him.


----------



## crebel

Marguerite said:


> Are we meeting on the chat during the west coast time so that everyone will have had a chance to see it or will you be doing a chat during the east coast time? I don't want to spoil it for myself so if it's not Pacific time, I will miss it.


Well here is my dumb question for the day, isn't it on concurrently in different time zones? It will be on next Tuesday, November 3, from 7-9 p.m. Central Time for me. I thought that meant it would be on 8-10 Eastern, etc. I can certainly understand why you wouldn't want to chat and spoil it if I am seeing it before you.


----------



## F1Wild

Please disregard if already posted.

Mia Michaels interview: http://tvwatch.people.com/2009/10/28/mia-michaels-why-i-left-so-you-think-you-can-dance/?xid=rss-topheadlines


----------



## Gertie Kindle

F1Wild said:


> Please disregard if already posted.
> 
> Mia Michaels interview: http://tvwatch.people.com/2009/10/28/mia-michaels-why-i-left-so-you-think-you-can-dance/?xid=rss-topheadlines


Thanks for posting that. Speculation has been running wild, and I was one of those who thought she might have cancer because of her shaved head.

I found this part very interesting.

*What new experiences are you talking about and what are about to start working on?
I am right now in talks of doing my own choreography show. I'm also doing a dance musical that will probably be documented as a doc-reality show. And then I'm working on a clothing line for dancers as well as just everyday lifestyle. And I'm working on a book deal as well.*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Marguerite said:


> Are we meeting on the chat during the west coast time so that everyone will have had a chance to see it or will you be doing a chat during the east coast time? I don't want to spoil it for myself so if it's not Pacific time, I will miss it.


I think we have to meet at 8 EST, which would be 7 Central, right? Unless a lot of people on the west coast want to chat.

I think it will depend on where the majority of people are located and what time they get to see the show. Does it come on at 8 Pacific? That would be 11 EST.


----------



## F1Wild

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I think we have to meet at 8 EST, which would be 7 Central, right? Unless a lot of people on the west coast want to chat.
> 
> I think it will depend on where the majority of people are located and what time they get to see the show. Does it come on at 8 Pacific? That would be 11 EST.


To top off all the time zone speculation - isn't this the weekend to change clocks? Well,except if you live in Arizona (and a few other places) where we never change our clocks, just jump from one time zone to another (Pacific to Mountain). So,we have to remember - is this when we are 3 hours behind the East Coast or 2?? As you can imagine this is one of my least fav things about AZ!!


----------



## F1Wild

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Thanks for posting that. Speculation has been running wild, and I was one of those who thought she might have cancer because of her shaved head.
> 
> I found this part very interesting.
> 
> *What new experiences are you talking about and what are about to start working on?
> I am right now in talks of doing my own choreography show. I'm also doing a dance musical that will probably be documented as a doc-reality show. And then I'm working on a clothing line for dancers as well as just everyday lifestyle. And I'm working on a book deal as well.*


I'm guessing her new opportunities might even be exec produced by Nigel.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I saw most of the intro show and all of the first night of competition. Very interesting. I too was surprised by Russell in the bottom 4 but not Jacob. I think he should be allowed to come back because he was asked to fill in as a favour and only had a day and a half to get it together. Sheesh! I thought it was kind of nervy to put him in the bottom at all, but there you go. Competition's tough this year.


----------



## F1Wild

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> I saw most of the intro show and all of the first night of competition. Very interesting. I too was surprised by Russell in the bottom 4 but not Jacob. I think he should be allowed to come back because he was asked to fill in as a favour and only had a day and a half to get it together. Sheesh! I thought it was kind of nervy to put him in the bottom at all, but there you go. Competition's tough this year.


Jacob or Brandon?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

F1Wild said:


> Jacob or Brandon?


I'm sure Debra meant Brandon.

Maybe we need to start a write in (e-mail) campaign to bring Billy back as well.


----------



## F1Wild

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm sure Debra meant Brandon.
> Maybe we need to start a write in (e-mail) campaign to bring Billy back as well.


Just checking as I can't keep anyone straight at this point...I do remember Ryan, Russell & Billy Bell (wish he was allowed a top 20 pass for next season)...but that's it.


----------



## kari

I wonder how many weeks the judges will keep picking and choosing the bottom 4 for us?  It appears they are doing it again next week to get it down to 16.  Seems they just want more and more control over who stays....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kari said:


> I wonder how many weeks the judges will keep picking and choosing the bottom 4 for us? It appears they are doing it again next week to get it down to 16. Seems they just want more and more control over who stays....


The problem is the world series. They can't get the Wednesday time slot for a results show in case the series is still going. That's why the judges are choosing next week, too.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm sure Debra meant Brandon.
> 
> Maybe we need to start a write in (e-mail) campaign to bring Billy back as well.


Yes, sorry, I meant Brandon!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The problem is the world series. They can't get the Wednesday time slot for a results show in case the series is still going. That's why the judges are choosing next week, too.


Actually, at this point, I don't really mind the judges' choosing on the same night. The results show is a lot of filler from acts that sometimes have nothing to do with dancing, and it ramps up the dramatic tension on the show. I draw the line at letting the judges choose from the top ten, though. Will this baseball thing never end


----------



## Marguerite

crebel said:


> Well here is my dumb question for the day, isn't it on concurrently in different time zones? It will be on next Tuesday, November 3, from 7-9 p.m. Central Time for me. I thought that meant it would be on 8-10 Eastern, etc. I can certainly understand why you wouldn't want to chat and spoil it if I am seeing it before you.


Nope. It's on at 8:00 my time and I live in the Seattle area.


----------



## Marguerite

Traditionally, while America voted who would be in the bottom, the judges picked which ones to go until the top 10.    It was more like the illusion of control.


----------



## kari

Marguerite said:


> Traditionally, while America voted who would be in the bottom, the judges picked which ones to go until the top 10. It was more like the illusion of control.


Well and America's vote gives them the bottom 3 COUPLES. They are just picking and choosing individuals to be in the bottom. I think the World Series is just an excuse to give them more control.  (lol)


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Just finished catching up and (I know this is redundant but) omg WHY was Russell in the bottom?! Ridiculous. I think that was a total ploy -- shock or whatever. Just silly. (And yeah, duh, he's definitely a fave of mine! )

I still think the new set is distracting. 

When/how are we live-chatting next week??

Kristan


----------



## crebel

I'm pretty sure the East Coast/Central time zone folks will be in the chat room at 8 p.m. eastern, 7 p.m. central.  I'm not sure if the Mountain/West Coast time folks are going to chat later.  Where are you?

For the most part I don't mind the judges deciding who goes home for the first couple of weeks.  It prevents a "vote for the worst" fan base keeping less worthy contestants in like they do in Idol.  I realize they dance as couples, but I don't like a guy and a girl going home each week when there is only one final winner.  If two need to go off and two guys were the worst, then send two guys home and have the unpartnered girls dance with a choreo person or vice-versa (like they did to make sure Russell had a partner).  If they are going to drop them boy/girl, then I would like a male winner/female winner at the end.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I'm Eastern, so I'll try to remember to be there at 8 pm! On Mon or Tues? (Sorry I'm so schedule confused, especially since I don't always watch live.) And we're just talking about the KindleBoards chat room, right? I never even noticed there was one, haha, but I just logged in to check it out.

And I'm so with you on the "why 1 girl/1 guy" thing! I mean, some of the best dances have been same-gendered.

Kristan


----------



## crebel

Tuesday, November 3, 7 p.m. Central/8p.m. Eastern in the KB chatroom.  I imagine Gertie or I will post up a reminder on Tuesday.  Should be fun!

Chris


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's some news on sytycd alums.

Twitch will be play Taz, a villain in _Stomp The Yard Two_.

Chelsea Traille and Paula Van Oppen have been cast in the upcoming movie _Burlesque_ starring Cher, Kristen Bell, Stanley Tucci, Christina Aguilera and Julianne Hough. Hope it's not another 20 second appearance like Lacey in _Bedtime Stories_.

Glee: Katee Shean, Kherington Payne, Comfort Fedoke will be on the 'Sectionals' episode airing 12/9. More reason to love Glee.

Joshua Allen was offered a role in an upcoming dance comedy called _Freak Dance_. Quest Crew (Dom, Ryan, Hok) will also be appearing in the movie.

Lots of good news for our faves.

Did anyone get to see Kherrington in _Fame_?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I admit I haven't seen Fame yet, but I still want/plan to!

Yay for alum news! Especially the Glee appearances. 

Kristan


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Did anyone get to see Kherrington in _Fame_?


I haven't seen Fame yet. Is it any good? And thanks for all the dance news!

Debra


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> I haven't seen Fame yet. Is it any good? And thanks for all the dance news!
> 
> Debra


I haven't seen it either. I rarely get to the movies. I signed up at Amazon to be notified when the DVD is released.

Here's the cover. That might be Kherrington at the top.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's the lineup for tomorrow night.



Spoiler



Ryan & Ellenore - Argentine Tango - Miriam Larici & Leonardo Barrionuevo
Phillip & Channing - Samba - Tony Meredith & Melanie LaPatin
Victor & Bianca - Broadway - Tyce Diorio
Peter & Pauline - Jazz - Wade Robson
Legacy & Kathryn - Contemporary - Stacey Tookey
Nathan & Mollee - Bollywood - Nakul Dev Mahajan
Russell & Noelle - Hip Hop - NappyTabs or Jamal Sims
Kevin & Karen - Hip Hop - NappyTabs or Jamal Sims
Jakob & Ashleigh - Viennese Waltz - Tony Meredith & Melanie LaPatin


----------



## Angela

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Here's the lineup for tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan & Ellenore - Argentine Tango - Miriam Larici & Leonardo Barrionuevo
> Phillip & Channing - Samba - Tony Meredith & Melanie LaPatin
> Victor & Bianca - Broadway - Tyce Diorio
> Peter & Pauline - Jazz - Wade Robson
> Legacy & Kathryn - Contemporary - Stacey Tookey
> Nathan & Mollee - Bollywood - Nakul Dev Mahajan
> Russell & Noelle - Hip Hop - NappyTabs or Jamal Sims
> Kevin & Karen - Hip Hop - NappyTabs or Jamal Sims
> Jakob & Ashleigh - Viennese Waltz - Tony Meredith & Melanie LaPatin


 


Spoiler



excited for the Bollywood number, Mollee should shine on this one!



is there a need to post the line up in a spoiler?? Just askin... Thanks for the info!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Angela said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> excited for the Bollywood number, Mollee should shine on this one!


I agree, but I'm worried about Nathan. Sharp moves don't seem to be his forte.



> is there a need to post the line up in a spoiler?? Just askin... Thanks for the info!


I'm just being cautious in case some people don't like to know ahead of time. 

If nobody objects, I'll skip the tags next time. Makes it easier to discuss what we think is going to happen.


----------



## crebel

Just a reminder that we are going to try and get together in the KB Chatroom at 7 central, 8 eastern to "watch" the show together tonight.  If you see the show in a different time zone and still want to join us, you will know what to expect!  Gertie and Angela were planning to be there - anybody else (besides me)?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> Just a reminder that we are going to try and get together in the KB Chatroom at 7 central, 8 eastern to "watch" the show together tonight. If you see the show in a different time zone and still want to join us, you will know what to expect! Gertie and Angela were planning to be there - anybody else (besides me)?


Thanks for the reminder. My senior brain cells aren't functioning tonight.


----------



## crebel

I'm in the Chat Room if anyone wants to join me!

Chris


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I tried, but I got kicked out.  Trying again.

Yay for billy bell


----------



## Angela

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yay for billy bell


What did I miss about Billy??


----------



## crebel

Okay, that didn't work out too well.  It was great having lots of folks stop in to the chat room, but then there were two or three different "threads" of conversation to try and keep up with.  I think I have heard you can go into a "private" chat room instead of just the lobby.  Can one of the mods tell us how to do that for future reference?

Gertie, did I miss them saying something about Billy Bell?  I hope it was that he will be back.


----------



## crebel

LOL Angela, we think alike again!


----------



## Angela

crebel.. I created a SYTYCD room in chat come on back


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> Okay, that didn't work out too well. It was great having lots of folks stop in to the chat room, but then there were two or three different "threads" of conversation to try and keep up with. I think I have heard you can go into a "private" chat room instead of just the lobby. Can one of the mods tell us how to do that for future reference?


Yes, thank goodness Angela set up the separate room. We'll know to do that next week.



> Gertie, did I miss them saying something about Billy Bell? I hope it was that he will be back.


Billy will be put in the top 100 in Vegas, so he can potentially be in the top 20 next season.

Brandon will be allowed to audition again, but no guarantee for Vegas week.


----------



## F1Wild

I think the judges made the right choices this week.


----------



## crebel

Well piffle, I couldn't get back into the Chat Room last night. I'm glad we are going to try again next week, it was fun while we were there (and we were in agreement most of the time)!

My favorites from last night were:



Spoiler



#1 - Ryan & Ellemore and the Argentine Tango, Wow, Wow, Wow
#2 - Kathryn & Legacy and the "Fear" routine
#3 - Karen & Kevin with the hip-hop "car" routine

I also really liked the Victor/Bianca "Church" routine. I was not surprised, but disappointed that Bianca went home. I thought the Jakob/Ashleigh waltz was completely boring and they would have been more deserving of being in the bottom four, but that's just me!



BTW - Happy Birthday Gertie!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I'm SO with you on your top 3 choices! Ellenore REALLY impressed me last night, both with her technical skills and her ability to keep the show going despite her "wardrobe malfunction". 

The Broadway routines never really do it for me though.

Kristan


----------



## crebel

The wardrobe malfunction and her ability to continue really was amazing.  I didn't even see it until the judges started talking about it and showed the replay.  She just kept dancing beautifully!

I love the Broadway routines, especially when it is an upbeat number.  Last night Gertie said it reminded her of Guys & Dolls and "Sit Down You're Rockin' the Boat" - I agreed!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

You know, I spent a few seconds asking myself, Is that dress SUPPOSED to be that way? Because it actually made some nice lines to parallel her movement! But the more I looked at the dress the more I thought, No, that's not how it looked when she first came out...

Seriously amazing. And I agree, Ryan deserves props for not stopping her either. (Although he MAY not have noticed.)

An impressive performance in every way. 

Kristan


----------



## Angela

My top 2 match yours, crebel, but my 3rd was the the bollywood, even though I think the dance style wasn't quite what I was expecting. I guess maybe I am partial to Mollee! She is coming out of her "little girl" shell and I can't wait to see her grow as a dancer. Karen & Kevin were great (Kevin more so than Karen), but I had to Mollee in my top 3.  

Legacy and Kathryn gave me chills, as did Ryan & Ellenore. They deserved all the praise they got.

I just realized that I won't be able to join in the chat next Tuesday. I will be attending the 25th anniversary of the Kingwood/Humble Aggie Moms' Club. I am a past president and am on the program so I won't even get to see SYTYCD until I get home on Wednesday... BUT you gals have fun!


----------



## F1Wild

kristanhoffman said:


> You know, I spent a few seconds asking myself, Is that dress SUPPOSED to be that way? Because it actually made some nice lines to parallel her movement! But the more I looked at the dress the more I thought, No, that's not how it looked when she first came out...
> 
> Seriously amazing. And I agree, Ryan deserves props for not stopping her either. (Although he MAY not have noticed.)
> 
> An impressive performance in every way.
> 
> Kristan


I asked my hubby the same thing - is the dress supposed to be attached on one side and then since we had taped we kept going back and forth to figure it out. Awesome couple!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> Well piffle, I couldn't get back into the Chat Room last night. I'm glad we are going to try again next week, it was fun while we were there (and we were in agreement most of the time)!


Yes, I got kicked out twice. Missed you there.



> BTW - Happy Birthday Gertie!


Thanks. My 5 yr old GD is "cooking" me a birthday dinner.


----------



## F1Wild

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Thanks. My 5 yr old GD is "cooking" me a birthday dinner.


Happy birthday!! Eat well...and safe.


----------



## kevindorsey

Dress was a bit funky, most def!


----------



## Marguerite

That was a great show last night and I am right with you on your top 3 couples.  I am so bummed that I can't join you on the chat room because I am on the west coast and can't see it until you guys are probably in bed.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

F1Wild said:


> Happy birthday!! Eat well...and safe.


Thanks. Fortunately, we had leftover meatloaf.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Well, it was a mixed night of dance wasn't it, but that's pretty common when you've got nine couples. I loved the Legacy and Kathryn routine. The choreography was absolutely stunning. And my husband asked me if Elenore's dress was supposed to be attached to her shoe like that. As soon as I realized what was going on, I stopped breathing, because the potential for disaster was huge.

Anyhow, I can't disagree with the judges' choices. I think next week we'll get back to a separate results show.

Debra


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Three choreographers from the Canadian show are here this week. Hopefully, one of them is Sean Cheeseman. I really like him. Hopefully, one of them is *not *Melissa Williams. And even more hopefully, one of them is *not *Blake McGrath. Blake did stellar work on S1CA, but his routines were just plain raunchy in S2.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Three choreographers from the Canadian show are here this week. Hopefully, one of them is Sean Cheeseman. I really like him. Hopefully, one of them is *not *Melissa Williams. And even more hopefully, one of them is *not *Blake McGrath. Blake did stellar work on S1CA, but his routines were just plain raunchy in S2.


Yes, I really enjoy most of Sean's work too and I absolutely agree about Blake. The raunchy part didn't bother me, though, as much as the lack of creativity.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's the line-up for tomorrow night.

Nathan & Mollee - Salsa - Gustavo Vargas?
Ryan & Ellenore - Krump - Lil' C
Victor & Channing - Contemporary - Stacey Tookey
Peter & Pauline - Quickstep - ?
Russell & Noelle - Afro Jazz - Sean Cheesman
Kevin & Karen - Hustle - Maria Torres
Jakob & Ashleigh - Jazz - Mandy Moore
Legacy & Kathryn - Broadway - Not Tyce Diorio (he's in Canada)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

There is also a routine by two young (10 & 14) salsa dancers.  I wish DWTS would bring back the kids competition.  They were all really cute and some were very, very good.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Are we chatting tonight?  I'll try to remember to get on a little early in case I get kicked off again.


----------



## kevindorsey

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Three choreographers from the Canadian show are here this week. Hopefully, one of them is Sean Cheeseman. I really like him. Hopefully, one of them is *not *Melissa Williams. And even more hopefully, one of them is *not *Blake McGrath. Blake did stellar work on S1CA, but his routines were just plain raunchy in S2.


That's a good observation and good facts to note.


----------



## crebel

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Are we chatting tonight? I'll try to remember to get on a little early in case I get kicked off again.


I will try to meet you in chat tonight. Angela sent me directions to go into a secondary room if the lobby gets crowded - do we need a password to do that?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> I will try to meet you in chat tonight. Angela sent me directions to go into a secondary room if the lobby gets crowded - do we need a password to do that?


Angela posted the directions last week, so we can find them in a previous post. I think she said not to set a password. Let's just set up the sytycd room right away.


----------



## crebel

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Angela posted the directions last week, so we can find them in a previous post. I think she said not to set a password. Let's just set up the sytycd room right away.


Okay! I got Angela's directions. So whichever of us gets there first, set up SYTYCD as the secondary room, no password and if anyone else wants to join in at 8 Eastern, 7 Central to "watch" together, come on in!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> Okay! I got Angela's directions. So whichever of us gets there first, set up SYTYCD as the secondary room, no password and if anyone else wants to join in at 8 Eastern, 7 Central to "watch" together, come on in!


YAY!!! Should be a great night.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Best dance of the night ... Russell and Noelle Afro Jazz.  Love Sean Cheesman.

Worst dance of the night ... Nathan and Mollee Salsa.  That may be the worst dance I've ever seen on the show.  

If Legacy keeps it up, I'm going to have to eat a very large portion of crow.  That kid is unbelievable.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dial Idol says the bottom three are Mollee/Nathan, Pauline/Peter and Channing/Victor.  That's the raw numbers which I usually find to be accurate.


----------



## crebel

Overall last night may have been one of my least favorite shows, nobody really "wowed" me except Russell/Noel.  I rated the top three as:

#1  Russell/Noel
#2  Legacy/Kathryn
#3  Peter/Pauline (even though voting appears to have them in the bottom 3)

Nathan and Mollee were downright scary, I thought she was going to get hurt.  I really didn't like Ryan/Ellenore in the Krump either.  I missed Victor/Channing so I can't comment.  The judges thought Ryan/Ellenore and Nathan/Mollee were going to be in trouble.

Gertie and I had fun in the Chat Room last night - hope to do it again next week.  Angela, will you be available for chat next week?

Chris


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Shocking, shocking, shocking.  Nathan and Mollee should have been in the bottom, no question.  

Nigel is being way to harsh tonight.  But I agree with him about the girls' solos.  Pauline was the obvious choice between the three.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Once the bottom three were announced, I figured Pauline and Peter.  

Not happy at all.  I hate pity votes.  Mollee should be gone.

On to Glee.  That'll cheer me up.


----------



## crebel

I got called out to a meeting tonight and didn't even have time to set the dvr - what happened?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It was horrendous.  The bottom three were Kevin/Karen, Ryan/Ellenore, Peter/Pauline.  When it was announced that Mollee/Nathan were safe, Nigel blasted Nathan with both barrels.  Called him immature.  All but said he had no business being there.  Went off for about two minutes.  Didn't even say anything to Molleee, and she was just as bad.  He said the girls only voted for Nathan because he's cute.  

Then after the solos, he blasted the girls.  He was right.  Their solos weren't good at all.  But he was very, very harsh.  He told Pauline she was just getting by on her personality.  Then they eliminated her.

Ryan's solo was pretty good until he threw in a backflip and nearly missed it.  He told off the audience because they were screaming during Peter's solo and he couldn't hear the taps.  Kevin's solo wasn't very good either.  But it was Peter that went home.

At one point, Nigel told the audience to "shut up."


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Oh my GOD. SERIOUSLY!? Part of me doesn't even want to watch my DVR now...

Kristan


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kristanhoffman said:


> Oh my GOD. SERIOUSLY!? Part of me doesn't even want to watch my DVR now...
> 
> Kristan


Seriously. Part of me doesn't even want to watch the show anymore, at all.


----------



## crebel

Wow!  I am shocked. So the Quick Step is still the "Kiss of Death" dance.  Guess I will have to vote next week - I didn't think there was any way Peter/Pauline would be in the bottom three, much less eliminated by the judges after solos.  None of the judges even mentioned them when they were asked about the worst performances last night.  I didn't necessarily think Pauline would make the top 10, but I thought Peter had a chance.  Bah humbug.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Want to bet that Nigel is going to be gunning for Nathan now?


----------



## crebel

I think girls will call for Nathan just because Nigel gets snarky - it will be interesting to see if Nigel makes any comment next week about e-mails or audience response to his criticisms.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here are a couple of comments from the FOX sytycd community.



> Nigel, quit telling the audience to shut up! You are a pompous, arrogant jerk. This is "So You Think You Can Dance", not "So You Don't Agree With Me? Well It's My Show!" Get over yourself. Your outbursts and impatience with your young auidence is beginning to show your age.





> What a crock nathan called himself hot. Nigel is such a hypocrite. lets rake him over the coals. yet its allright for nigel to be extremely unprofessional and say girls are only voting for nathan because of his looks and not his dancing ability. Yet until last night the judges had nothing but good comments for him. Grow up or get out.





> YOU MAKE ME NOT WANT TO WATCH THIS SHOW. FINE I WILL GIVE YOU CREDIT FOR STARTING THE SHOW. BUT YOU DRONE ON AND ON AND ON AS IF YOU KNOW EVERYTHING THERE IS TO KNOW ABOUT DANCE AND MORE PEOPLE! YOU HAVE TO GIVE THE KIDS A CHANCE TO BE WHO THEY ARE AND RESPOND AND REACT ACCORDING TO THEIR OWN PERSONALITY. IT WAS SO SO UNFAIR FOR YOU TO BEAT UP NATHAN THE WAY YOU DID! YOU ASKED HIM HOW HE FELT AND SO HE SAID "HOT"... THAT IS HOW HE FELT. HE DID NOT BOW DOWN AND SAY OF FORGIVE ME GOD I MADE A MISTAKE. SO LET IT BE!! YOU CAN TELL HE IS UNSURE OF HOW TO REACT AND DEAL WITH ALL THIS. IT WAS UNFAIR OF YOU TO BEAT HIM UP IN FRONT OF HIS FELLOW DANCERS AND ALL OF US! YOU NEED TO GROWUP AND LET GO OF YOUR ATTITUDE. SHAME ON YOU AND BRAVO NATHAN. YOU TOOK IT LIKE A MAN!


Nigel does read that forum, or at least someone does and lets him know what's being said.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Want to bet that Nigel is going to be gunning for Nathan now?


To me, there's no question that if Molly and Nathan had been in the bottom three they would have been voted off by the judges, and it's only a matter of time. I don't think they have a hope of making it to the top ten. I wasn't impressed with Nigel's outbursts tonight. Not because he was wrong, but because he was rude about it, and there could be a backlash. Nathan and Molly might wind up with lots of votes next week directly because of Nigel's treatment of the audience. This was probably one of the weakest week's of dance I've seen in a long time, but I absolutely loved the Alvin Ailey Dancers tonight. I remember the trio of men from the same company who performed a couple of seasons backs. Absolutely stunning.

Debra


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> To me, there's no question that if Molly and Nathan had been in the bottom three they would have been voted off by the judges, and it's only a matter of time. I don't think they have a hope of making it to the top ten. I wasn't impressed with Nigel's outbursts tonight. Not because he was wrong, but because he was rude about it, and there could be a backlash. Nathan and Molly might wind up with lots of votes next week directly because of Nigel's treatment of the audience.


He wasn't just rude. He was furious and he was nasty. His diatribe wasn't so much against Nathan as against the voters. He even told Karen that the young people voting couldn't appreciate the maturity of her dancing. Telling the audience to shut up was so far out of line that he fell off the track. Yes, there will be a backlash.

I haven't checked back in with the sytycd Fox crowd, but I will sometime today.



> This was probably one of the weakest week's of dance I've seen in a long time, but I absolutely loved the Alvin Ailey Dancers tonight. I remember the trio of men from the same company who performed a couple of seasons backs. Absolutely stunning.
> 
> Debra


Yes, the Alvin Ailey dancers were def the highlight of the show. Have you ever watched Complexions? It's another contemporary ballet dance troupe headed by Dwight Rhoden and featuring Desmond Richardson. Desmond was on the show Season 5, and he and Dwight choreo'd for Will in Season 4. I want to get one of their DVD's, but they are very, very expensive, so i content myself with watching them on youtube once in a while.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Honestly? I've decided I'm NOT going to watch these top 16 episodes. I just don't need to see that kind of ugly behavior. Apparently the dancing wasn't that fabulous either. Maybe I'll just YouTube Legacy and Russell's routines. Oh, and Alvin Ailey - they're always fabulous!

I'm curious, how did Mary, Adam, and Cat react??

Kristan


----------



## geoffthomas

I know that Nigel should have been more professional and controlled.
After all you want to show by example, not act childish too.

But that being said......
I can understand the passion that a dancing professional might have to see contestants with incredible talent being ignored by the voting public in favor of poorly performing immature contestants who are not really trying.
consider how hard Joshua and Kaity worked to be "perfect" and to get better each week.
Then you watch Mollee and Nathan and THAT "lack of performance" is what makes me consider not wanting to watch.
And frankly I agree with Nigel.  If the audience and voters and television public just wants another american idol then they will get what they deserve - no talent.

Anyway, just my opinion....just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> I know that Nigel should have been more professional and controlled.
> After all you want to show by example, not act childish too.


Exactly. If he wants people to watch the show, he should not be telling the viewers that we are too stupid to know the difference between good dancing and bad dancing. A lot of people probably did vote for Nathan because he is cute. More people probably voted for him because he's shown talent and maturity in his dancing (which surprised me) on previous shows and wanted to save him so he could improve.



> But that being said......
> I can understand the passion that a dancing professional might have to see contestants with incredible talent being ignored by the voting public in favor of poorly performing immature contestants who are not really trying.
> consider how hard Joshua and Kaity worked to be "perfect" and to get better each week.
> Then you watch Mollee and Nathan and THAT "lack of performance" is what makes me consider not wanting to watch.
> And frankly I agree with Nigel. If the audience and voters and television public just wants another american idol then they will get what they deserve - no talent.
> 
> Anyway, just my opinion....just sayin.....


Nigel later said that he wanted Nathan and Mollee in the bottom to give them a wake-up call (or as he put it, a slap in the leg), but that he wouldn't have eliminated either of them.

I really think these decisions should be made on the totality of someone's work, not just one poor performance. Anyone can have a bad night. Although since you mentioned Katee and Joshua, they never really had a "bad" night, just maybe one that wasn't as spectacular as the others.

If Mollee and Nathan don't step up their game, they _should _be eliminated. There are some really good dancers this season, and everyone needs to give 110%.

And I hope what Nigel said to Karen doesn't cause her to hold back. She's a fantastic dancer and should have a shot at the top 4.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Benji is now dancing contemporary. Here's a video of his first place solo at the Grand National.


----------



## Angela

I was out of town and only got to watch everything late last night. Overall, I was a bit disappointed in the level of dancing. Seems to me that so much hype was made about how great the season 6 dancers were that they all slacked off. Mollee and Nathan let me down. Russell & Noelle were great. Hope next week is better and I plan on meeting you all in chat on Tuesday.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Angela said:


> I was out of town and only got to watch everything late last night. Overall, I was a bit disappointed in the level of dancing. Seems to me that so much hype was made about how great the season 6 dancers were that they all slacked off. Mollee and Nathan let me down. Russell & Noelle were great. Hope next week is better and I plan on meeting you all in chat on Tuesday.


Kathryn and Legacy weren't too shabby, either.

We missed you in chat. It's so much fun to discuss it that way.

More sytycd alumni news. Mark is touring with Lady GaGa. I can't stand her, but he likes her and it's a good opportunity for him.

Ivan has been teaching, choreographing and touring with Club Nuvo.

Danny is apparently going to be appearing in a Broadway show, but I haven't heard much about it.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Everyone's heard about the supposed romance between Jason and Janette from last season, right?

http://tvwatch.people.com/2009/11/06/its-so-you-think-you-can-romance/

I have NO idea if it's reputable or not, but I liked both of them, so it'd be cool with me. ;P

Kristan


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kristanhoffman said:


> Everyone's heard about the supposed romance between Jason and Janette from last season, right?
> 
> http://tvwatch.people.com/2009/11/06/its-so-you-think-you-can-romance/
> 
> I have NO idea if it's reputable or not, but I liked both of them, so it'd be cool with me. ;P
> 
> Kristan


Yes, Janette talked about it on Twitter. Said Jason was the best boyfriend ever. They were cozied up last night on the results show. They are so cute together.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes, the Alvin Ailey dancers were def the highlight of the show. Have you ever watched Complexions? It's another contemporary ballet dance troupe headed by Dwight Rhoden and featuring Desmond Richardson. Desmond was on the show Season 5, and he and Dwight choreo'd for Will in Season 4. I want to get one of their DVD's, but they are very, very expensive, so i content myself with watching them on youtube once in a while.


No, I've never seen Complexions, but when I was a young dancer in my early teens, the Alvin Ailey Company came to Vancouver to perform and we went to see them. In fact, they came more than one in the sixties, and they were fabulous back then too. I didn't have the opportunity to learn that style of dance - the studio I was with was strictly classical, with a bit of modern thrown in for performances. But how I'd wish that we could have danced barefoot and try all those wonderful movements.

Debra


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> No, I've never seen Complexions, but when I was a young dancer in my early teens, the Alvin Ailey Company came to Vancouver to perform and we went to see them. In fact, they came more than one in the sixties, and they were fabulous back then too. I didn't have the opportunity to learn that style of dance - the studio I was with was strictly classical, with a bit of modern thrown in for performances. But how I'd wish that we could have danced barefoot and try all those wonderful movements.
> 
> Debra


I remember when Alvin Ailey first started out. Wonderful, absolutely wonderful and they still are.

Dwight Rhoden and Desmond Richardson used to dance with Ailey, but then started their own company. It's a whole different flavor, but just as wonderful. I couldn't find the Pretty Gritty Suite video, but here's their promo. Just a taste.

That's Desmond Richardson in the center in red.


----------



## kevindorsey

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes, Janette talked about it on Twitter. Said Jason was the best boyfriend ever. They were cozied up last night on the results show. They are so cute together.


they looked like a good couple.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Just now catching up to everything.  I am caught up on the shows, though.  I think someone wondered how Fame was...I did get a chance to see it and it was wonderful.  I thought Kherington was good in it, but the character didn't seem like too much of a stretch for her.  The whole movie was good.  Definitely worth watching again.

I'm excited to see what's happening this week.  I was also disappointed with Nigel's comments and was downright offended when he told the audience to shut up.  I hope we will see an apology from him this week.  I think he needs to offer one.  I would love to attend chat...i will try...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

This is what Nigel tweeted:

I should not have told the audience to "shut up" tonight. Unfortunately their mindless catawauling got the better of me on that ocassion.

Not much of an apology when he then insults the audience further with his "mindless caterwauling" comment.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I remember when Alvin Ailey first started out. Wonderful, absolutely wonderful and they still are.
> 
> Dwight Rhoden and Desmond Richardson used to dance with Ailey, but then started their own company. It's a whole different flavor, but just as wonderful. I couldn't find the Pretty Gritty Suite video, but here's their promo. Just a taste.
> 
> That's Desmond Richardson in the center in red.


Thanks for the video, Gertie. I took a look and they are great!

Debra


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's the line-up for tomorrow night.

Kevin & Karen – Broadway – Spencer Liff
Ryan & Ellenore – Contemporary – Travis Wall
Nathan & Mollee – Pop Jazz – Laurieann Gibson
Russell & Noelle – Fox Trot – Eddie Simon
Legacy & Kathryn – Paso – Tony Meredith
Victor & Channing – Jazz – Tyce Diorio
Jakob & Ashleigh – Hip Hop – NappyTabs

General spoilers:
- Travis Wall (S2) is choreographing and is excited about the couple he got. Jaimie Goodwin (S3) is assisting him this week.
- Napolean and Tabitha D’Umo are back on the hip hop front this week.
- Tyce Diorio is choreographing a broadway.
- Laurieann Gibson is choreographing a pop jazz.

Didn't Russell do the foxtrot the first week?  I'm not happy about him pulling ballroom again.


----------



## Angela

Yes, Russell had foxtrot the first week and danced with Melanie LaP because of Noelle's injury.


----------



## Brenda M.

I keep forgetting to ask, why isn't Mia Michaels choreographing or judging this year?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Brenda M. said:


> I keep forgetting to ask, why isn't Mia Michaels choreographing or judging this year?


She had a five year contract and it was up this year. She wanted to try some new things, but she is still choreographing for sytycd Canada.


----------



## Marguerite

I thought that last night's show was the best of the season and Travis and Tyce's routines.  the dancers rocked in those


----------



## angelad

Marguerite said:


> I thought that last night's show was the best of the season and Travis and Tyce's routines. the dancers rocked in those


Yea, dancers kicked arse in this one, very entertaining.


----------



## F1Wild

Agree!  Best show of the season (so far) and will be a hard decision tonight!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Doesn't Cat look cute tonight?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just think.  If Kevin and Mollee get cut, Nathan will have to dance with Karen.  Can you just picture that?  Woo, what a mismatch!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Knew Nigel would never let Karen go.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nigel is absolutely right about Kevin.  He always looks uncomfortable.  

Now, Victor is dancing with Karen, which I think is a better matchup.  

I have to admit as much as I usually don't care for Mollee, her solo tonight was outstanding.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I only just watched last night's dancing episode, and I agree it was a pretty solid one. But, did I see a small faint hickey on Nathan's neck?? They did a closeup while the judges were evaluating him and I thought I saw one... hehehe.

(Could have been makeup or just a skin pigment thing, but I thought it would be fun to see if anyone else noticed. ;P)

Kristan


----------



## Brenda M.

Mollee's solo was outstanding tonight, as was Nathan's. I haven't been a real fan of theirs, but they brought it tonight.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kristanhoffman said:


> I only just watched last night's dancing episode, and I agree it was a pretty solid one. But, did I see a small faint hickey on Nathan's neck?? They did a closeup while the judges were evaluating him and I thought I saw one... hehehe.
> 
> (Could have been makeup or just a skin pigment thing, but I thought it would be fun to see if anyone else noticed. ;P)
> 
> Kristan


Hmmm, didn't notice. The next question is ... from whom did he get it.


----------



## Angela

I agree, Mollee's solo was outstanding.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Angela said:


> I agree, Mollee's solo was outstanding.


I hope she brings that much energy and maturity to her dancing from now on.


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah....Mollee (and Nathan also) did a great solo.
Her dance last night was not as strong as I would have liked but better than it has been.

Now we are getting down to the core group of really good dancers.
As long as (to quote Nigel) they remember that it is a competition.

Ryan, Ellenore, Karen, Jakob, Noelle and Legacy are my picks for strongest competitors.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

> Ryan, Ellenore, Karen, Jakob, Noelle and Legacy are my picks for strongest competitors.


I second that, and I'll add Kathryn (Legacy's partner) and Ashleigh too. I didn't care for Ashleigh at all to start, but she's really winning me over.

Kristan


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kristanhoffman said:


> I second that, and I'll add Kathryn (Legacy's partner) and Ashleigh too. I didn't care for Ashleigh at all to start, but she's really winning me over.
> 
> Kristan


I agree about Kathryn. Once I knew she was top 20, I youtubed her and was very impressed. Ellenore is my other favorite girl.



geoffthomas said:


> Now we are getting down to the core group of really good dancers.
> As long as (to quote Nigel) they remember that it is a competition.


Yes, they have to give it 110% every week AND connect with the audience. Pretty tall order, but this group can do it. Usually, I don't start getting upset about the eliminations until top 8, but I think we're going to start losing really good dancers by top 12. I'm almost glad Billy Bell doesn't have to compete this time around. As fantastic as he is, he might have been one of those surprise eliminations <shudder>



> Ryan, Ellenore, Karen, Jakob, Noelle and Legacy are my picks for strongest competitors.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Ryan and Noelle still haven't won me over, but I missed their dances Tuesday night. I might have changed my mind.

Ellenore (definitely), Karen (if she doesn't hold back), Jakob (good, but not great at other styles), Noelle (just beginning to like her), Legacy (I'm still eating crow  ).


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Oh, and Russell! I forgot Russell!

Anyway, I'm watching the results show now (late) and I have to say, I wasn't blown away by Mollee's solo... It was a lot more gymnastics than dancing, to me. I thought Channing's was very musically sensitive, which I appreciated, and I think she had better potential for growth than Mollee in this competition. But oh well. It's not my opinion that matters. 

(Note: I don't DISlike Mollee, I just didn't think she was amazing last night, or at all so far.)

None of the guys are my faves so I didn't really care what happened there, although I DID think Kevin had a really great attitude in the clip they showed from last night. I hope he can maintain that positivity moving forward in life.

Kristan


----------



## geoffthomas

I think that Victor and Channing were hurt by the Tyce piece.
I thought that it was very good and worked with the music.
But I suspect that it did not resonate with the television viewing public.

I thought that Channing was incredible in it.

But I thought that Karen and Channing did not "sparkle" in their solos.
If Mollee had just done her usual little girl solo, I think she would have been cut.

But she showed that she had heard Nigel and was truly pulling out all the stops.
And Channing was her usual well-controlled performer.  But she did not look like she was "pushing" it.  Neither did Karen.  To me.

Just sayin......


----------



## crebel

I wasn't surprised by the eliminations last night.  Channing is a fabulous dancer, but just didn't have the "it" factor.  I thought all 3 guys were strong in the solos and thought it was a toss-up on who to eliminate (I didn't think Victor should have been there in the first place and agree with Geoff that he was hurt by the Tyce choreography).  I was glad Nigel told Victor he needs to something besides pirouettes - we've seen it, they are awesome, do something else.  I think Karen/Victor will be a good combo.  My favorites have certainly changed since auditions.  Legacy is now my favorite guy (I can't believe I typed that) and Ellenore my favorite gal.  Ashleigh doesn't do a thing for me and I think she is lucky to still be there, IMHO.


----------



## Brenda M.

Isn't it wild about Legacy? I did not like him at all in the auditions. My word has he been awesome at all these other dances! Ryan gets on my nerves with his open shirts all the time, but I loved his and Ellenore's contemporary. They were lucky they had such an awesome choreographer with Travis. I do agree Victor and Channing may have been hurt with Tyce's coreo. I couldn't get past the song really.


----------



## kindlevixen

I adore Legacy- he is definitely my favorite.  I don't think I have a favorite girl yet.... I was ok with last night's eliminations.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

crebel said:


> I wasn't surprised by the eliminations last night. Channing is a fabulous dancer, but just didn't have the "it" factor. I thought all 3 guys were strong in the solos and thought it was a toss-up on who to eliminate (I didn't think Victor should have been there in the first place and agree with Geoff that he was hurt by the Tyce choreography). I was glad Nigel told Victor he needs to something besides pirouettes - we've seen it, they are awesome, do something else. I think Karen/Victor will be a good combo. My favorites have certainly changed since auditions. Legacy is now my favorite guy (I can't believe I typed that) and Ellenore my favorite gal. Ashleigh doesn't do a thing for me and I think she is lucky to still be there, IMHO.


I wasn't surprised either. Kevin did look uncomfortable and he didn't put his heart and soul into the different styles the way Legacy has. I also thought his solo was a little weak compared to Victor and Nathan. Having said that, though, I think Nathan and Victor could be going over the next couple of weeks.
Although Molly's not my favorite dancer, I'm happy to say that she knows how to listen and learn. And I agree that Ashleigh and Victor should be a better match than the partners they've been working with so far.

Funny, but I still don't have a favorite dancer yet. Jakob's up there, though. Still undecided about the ladies. Though I suspect that Noelle or Kathryn could really step up and start to shine.
Debra


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I was in chat, but nobody joined me.  Like Nigel, I'm looking forward to Nathan and Mollee get different partners next week, if they survive.  

Ryan and Ellenore.  Okay, those of you who are my age, was that a Lindy Hop or a Jitterbug?  When Neil and Lacey did the Lindy Hop, I kept saying ... that's a Jitterbug!!!  Heck, I've danced the Lindy Hop and the triple Lindy.  Anyway, whatever you call it, good choreo, good dancing, bad music.  Could have been livelier.

Legacy and Kathryn.  Can he get any better?  I'm sure glad the judges saw something in him that we missed.  I've liked Kathryn from the beginning, and I'd really like to see her with another partner.  She and Ellenore are my two favorite girls.  

Nathan and Mollee.  She was cheerleader sweet, and Nathan was surprisingly good.

Russell and Noelle.  I missed what dance they were going to do and I sort of had a hard time figuring it out from the dance itself.  I have to blame the choreo a little bit for the fluffiness of the dance.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jakob and Ashleigh.  Beautifully, beautifully danced.  I still don't like Ashleigh all that much, but I have to give her credit for dancing this like she's done lyrical jazz all her life.


----------



## crebel

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I was in chat, but nobody joined me. Like Nigel, I'm looking forward to Nathan and Mollee get different partners next week, if they survive.
> 
> Ryan and Ellenore. Okay, those of you who are my age, was that a Lindy Hop or a Jitterbug? When Neil and Lacey did the Lindy Hop, I kept saying ... that's a Jitterbug!!! Heck, I've danced the Lindy Hop and the triple Lindy. Anyway, whatever you call it, good choreo, good dancing, bad music. Could have been livelier.
> 
> Legacy and Kathryn. Can he get any better? I'm sure glad the judges saw something in him that we missed. I've liked Kathryn from the beginning, and I'd really like to see her with another partner. She and Ellenore are my two favorite girls.
> 
> Nathan and Mollee. She was cheerleader sweet, and Nathan was surprisingly good.
> 
> Russell and Noelle. I missed what dance they were going to do and I sort of had a hard time figuring it out from the dance itself. I have to blame the choreo a little bit for the fluffiness of the dance.


Well piffle, I kept checking and didn't see you in chat! This has been a great show, everyone has been just fantastic with Mollee the weakest so far - I haven't a clue who will go home after these performances.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> Well piffle, I kept checking and didn't see you in chat! This has been a great show, everyone has been just fantastic with Mollee the weakest so far - I haven't a clue who will go home after these performances.


I had a hard time getting into chat and I waited for about 20 minutes. I think there's a problem with it.

Ryan really showed his stuff in this Broadway. Very surprising. Ellenore is my top four pick. They were great. I liked the choreo. Usually when they do Broadway, they completely miss the mark. This time, instead of trying to outdo the original, the choreographer toned it down to the movement itself. Well, well done.


----------



## crebel

Legacy and Kathryn - just Wow.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

If Legacy isn't in the top 4, I give Nigel permission to scream at the voters.  Kathryn is beautiful as usual.  I just hope she doesn't get lost in the crowd.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> Legacy and Kathryn - just Wow.....


They are unbelievable, aren't they? You could see he was a little stiff, but his lines were great and his attitude was spot on.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I can't believe how tough the choice is going to be tonight.  Yes, Mollee was the weakest so far, with Noelle not far behind.  As for the guys, maybe Nathan in the bottom, but we haven't seen his second dance again.  

Best show of the season so far.


----------



## crebel

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I can't believe how tough the choice is going to be tonight. Yes, Mollee was the weakest so far, with Noelle not far behind. As for the guys, maybe Nathan in the bottom, but we haven't seen his second dance again.
> 
> Best show of the season so far.


I missed Russell/Noelle in the first dance so don't know. Victor/Karen are looking awkward in the hip-hop.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> I missed Russell/Noelle in the first dance so don't know. Victor/Karen are looking awkward in the hip-hop.


They seemed completely out of sync to me. I think they're in danger.

Russell and Noelle did a VW. She was very elegant and he is always amazing doing ballroom.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Oh, no.  Mollee and Nathan are doing the can-can.  This has disaster written all over it.  Hope I'm wrong, wrong, wrong.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It's the Krelinka all over again.


----------



## crebel

OMG!  It looked like a high school talent show - I think they are DOOMED.

Edited to add:  Apparently the judges do not agree with me - must be why I'm not one


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> OMG! It looked like a high school talent show - I think they are DOOMED.
> 
> Edited to add: Apparently the judges do not agree with me - must be why I'm not one


I agree. You hit the nail on the head. They are doomed.

Noelle and Russell. He is unbelievable. Noelle, too. Tyce's choreo was fantastic. I'm all chills.


----------



## Angela

I was so wrong about Legacy! He was amazing tonight in spite of his stiffness in the VW.

BUT, what was with the Can-Can... who thought that would be a good dance selection?? I agree with you crebel.

My favorite dance tonight so far is Jakob's & Ashleigh's jazz number.


----------



## crebel

Hot Cha Cha!!!!  The Tamale Train is coming!


----------



## Angela

I am a bit behind. Watching on the DVR and just now up to Noelle and Russell's second number. Was that Katie helping Tyce?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Angela said:


> I was so wrong about Legacy! He was amazing tonight in spite of his stiffness in the VW.


Weren't we all.  I'll gladly take another huge serving of crow. He is fantastic.



> BUT, what was with the Can-Can... who thought that would be a good dance selection?? I agree with you crebel.


Knew it would be terrible when I heard they were doing it and double disaster when I saw who was doing it.

Just realized I didn't post the lineup yesterday. I've been fighting root canal for two days and I'm doing fine, now.



> My favorite dance tonight so far is Jakob's & Ashleigh's jazz number.


That was great, but I'm hard pressed to pick a favorite. Maybe Legacy and Catherine's jazz, or Russell and Noelle's contemporary and Jakob and Ashleigh's jazz. Too much good stuff.

I think Victor and Karen, Nathan and Mollee are bottom three.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Angela said:


> I am a bit behind. Watching on the DVR and just now up to Noelle and Russell's second number. Was that Katie helping Tyce?


I didn't notice, but it could have been. They do like to bring back previous dancers to assist.

Katee is going to be on Glee, along with some others from sytycd. I don't think it's this week.


----------



## Angela

time to switch over to DWTS on DVR!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Angela said:


> time to switch over to DWTS on DVR!!


Let me know what happened.


----------



## Brenda M.

Yes, that was Katee with Tyce! 

I think Victor and Karen will go home tonight.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Brenda M. said:


> Yes, that was Katee with Tyce!
> 
> I think Victor and Karen will go home tonight.


I think it depends on who Nigel thinks will be the bigger draw on the tour. Victor certainly outdanced Nathan in the solo. I think Ryan will be okay, because he and Ashleigh dancing Latin on the tour will go over big.

Nigel likes Karen, but she may be one Latin dancer too many with no one to partner her on the tour except for Ryan.

That's my roundabout way of saying I think you may be right.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nathan should have been the one going home based on his performance last night and his solo tonight.  I think they cut him some slack because he'll be a big draw on the tour and because that can-can would be KoD for any dancer.

On to Glee.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I enjoyed the dancing Tues., night and thought it was a better show than the previous week. And Molly and Nathan's can-can was a pleasant surprise. I'd forgotten how good a dancer Nathan is. Ashleigh's a great dancer, but I think she's really gotten lucky by having such an excellent partner and winding up with some memorable dances.

So, I was surprised that Karen went home, but then I missed her solo. My hubby saw it and said it wasn't good and Nigel suggested that she seemed to have thrown in the towel. Nor did she seem too upset at being cut. So, I'm wondering if someone's made her an offer - dance, movie, or something. If she's smart she knows the chance of winning the big prize is pretty remote given the popularity of other dancers. I thought Nathan and Molly would finally get the boot, but Nigel might be right (notice how he was more diplomatic this week...) that these two have more potential to grow with new partners. We'll see.

Still, I would have preferred to see Nathan leave over Victor, but over all I think there's a good mix of styles and personalities in the top 10. Are they better than last year's group? I'm not sure about that. What do you all think?

Debra


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> I enjoyed the dancing Tues., night and thought it was a better show than the previous week. And Molly and Nathan's can-can was a pleasant surprise. I'd forgotten how good a dancer Nathan is. Ashleigh's a great dancer, but I think she's really gotten lucky by having such an excellent partner and winding up with some memorable dances.


It was definitely a really good show. Nathan was pretty good in the HH, too.

I agree with you about Ashleigh. She is lucky to have Jakob and that Sonya piece was fantastic.

Tyce's number for Russell and Noelle was ab-fab. And let's not forget Legacy and Kathryn.



> So, I was surprised that Karen went home, but then I missed her solo. My hubby saw it and said it wasn't good and Nigel suggested that she seemed to have thrown in the towel. Nor did she seem too upset at being cut. So, I'm wondering if someone's made her an offer - dance, movie, or something. If she's smart she knows the chance of winning the big prize is pretty remote given the popularity of other dancers.


I think Karen threw in the towel after Nigel's comment to her about the voters not understanding what a great dancer she is and she should tone it down.



> I thought Nathan and Molly would finally get the boot, but Nigel might be right (notice how he was more diplomatic this week...) that these two have more potential to grow with new partners. We'll see.


I think Nathan will be a bigger draw for the tour, and despite what Nigel said about wanting to cut him, that was the motive for keeping him around.



> Still, I would have preferred to see Nathan leave over Victor, but over all I think there's a good mix of styles and personalities in the top 10. Are they better than last year's group? I'm not sure about that. What do you all think?
> 
> Debra


Yes, I'm definitely enjoying this season more than last. There were some really good dancers and dances last season, but not enough to make it memorable. I was glad to have the Canadian season to wipe out the so-so memories of season 5.


----------



## Ms Deb

I don't understand Ashleigh or Ryan making the top 10 - Their partners carried them.  I can't stand Ryan - he is such a tool, he gives me the creeps!  I have seen the live tour twice - year 2 and year 5 - they never put a dance in the tour that hasn't been on the show, so unless Ryan and Ashleigh pull each other out of the hat, and pull a Ballroom routine, you won't see them dance together on tour.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ms Deb said:


> I don't understand Ashleigh or Ryan making the top 10 - Their partners carried them. I can't stand Ryan - he is such a tool, he gives me the creeps! I have seen the live tour twice - year 2 and year 5 - they never put a dance in the tour that hasn't been on the show, so unless Ryan and Ashleigh pull each other out of the hat, and pull a Ballroom routine, you won't see them dance together on tour.


I find Ashleigh to be creepier than Ryan.

Lucky you. Season 2 tour. The Magic Season.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

For those of you who missed Katee, Comfort and Kherrington on Glee, here's the behind the scenes vid. I was only able to catch Katee when I watched it the other night. On this vid, I can see what Kherrington and Comfort look like with different hair, so I was able to see them. Just bits here and there, but still, I love seeing sytycd alums.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Thanks for that, Gertie! It was so great to see them. I think Season 4 is going to go down as my fave of all time... {sniff sniff}

Now to watch the full ep of Glee!

Kristan


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Ms Deb said:


> I don't understand Ashleigh or Ryan making the top 10 - Their partners carried them. I can't stand Ryan - he is such a tool, he gives me the creeps! I have seen the live tour twice - year 2 and year 5 - they never put a dance in the tour that hasn't been on the show, so unless Ryan and Ashleigh pull each other out of the hat, and pull a Ballroom routine, you won't see them dance together on tour.


The longer Ryan and Ashleigh remain in the competition, the more likely it is that they'll draw each other as partners at some point. It could even happen this coming week. By the time we reach the top four finale everyone has pretty well been partnered up with one another. Which is going to be either terrific or a complete disaster for Ashleigh and Ryan. After all, what happens if they draw crump for their routine? I just can't picture it...


----------



## F1Wild

We both called the Karen & Victor exit Monday night.  Karen seemed to excel in the sultry numbers, but didn't have the same spark with others.  She was good, but no sizzle.  Victor did do much better the last few weeks and really came into his own during the last night, but IMO it was too late.  He didn't have a connection to the audience and therefore was expendable.

Unless Mollie & Nathan grow up quite a bit with more mature partners they may be soon to leave.

Cheers Gertie for the Glee clip.  Honestly I've never seen the show.  Keep saying I'm going to catch it, but never do....I guess i have a it of catching up to do!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

F1Wild said:


> Cheers Gertie for the Glee clip. Honestly I've never seen the show. Keep saying I'm going to catch it, but never do....I guess i have a it of catching up to do!


Glad y'all are enjoying the clip.

Yes, Wild, you have to watch it. The storyline is completely unbelievable, the characters are over the top, and the singing is to die for. It's absolutely wonderful. Fox posts the full eps on their website. Or you can probably catch them on hulu or casttv.


----------



## F1Wild

I promise to watch an episode or 2 of Glee...to start.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's this week's pairings.

General spoilers:
- 2 dances per couple.
- Tyce Diorio not choreographing this week.
- Tony & Melanie, NappyTabs choreographing.
- All ten dancers will dance a solo.

Couples:
Jakob & Ellenore – Contemporary, Quickstep
Nathan & Kathryn – Broadway, Rumba
Russell & Mollee – Lyrical Jazz (Mandy Moore), Jive (Pasha Kovalev and Anya Garnis (S3))
Legacy & Ashleigh – Contemporary, Hip Hop
Ryan & Noelle – Waltz, Hip Hop (NappyTabs)

What are they thinking?  Russell and Mollee?  They give him Mollee for a partner and once again keep him far away from his own style.  Poor Legacy.  Well, someone had to get stuck with Ashleigh.  At least it's only for one week.  

Nathan should do well with the Broadway, and hopefully Kathryn can get him through the Rumba.  

Glad to see Jakob got contemporary, finally, but then there's the KoD quickstep.  Ellenore will do fine with both.  I have every confidence in her.

Ryan and Noelle should do fine with the waltz, but they've gotten stuck with HH again.  At least it's Nappy Tabs and they'll do a lyrical HH for them.  

And big double YAY for Pasha and Anya back again.


----------



## F1Wild

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Russell & Mollee - Lyrical Jazz (Mandy Moore), Jive (Pasha Kovalev and Anya Garnis (S3))
> What are they thinking? Russell and Mollee? They give him Mollee for a partner and once again keep him far away from his own style.


I'm going out on a limb here, but predict Russell & Mollee do fabulous and cement the theory that Russell can do any style. Plus, convince that Mollee can do more mature routines.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

F1Wild said:


> I'm going out on a limb here, but predict Russell & Mollee do fabulous and cement the theory that Russell can do any style. Plus, convince that Mollee can do more mature routines.


I think they'll do well with the energy of the jive. Contemporary Jazz is Mollee's style, so she probably won't have any problems with that. Yes, Russell can do any style, but can he do it well enough at this point in the competition?

The trouble with Mollee is not the immaturity of her dancing. She is just normally a bouncy, bubbly person, and will probably be that way for another 50 years.


----------



## F1Wild

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I think they'll do well with the energy of the jive. Contemporary Jazz is Mollee's style, so she probably won't have any problems with that. Yes, Russell can do any style, but can he do it well enough at this point in the competition?


That's a good question.



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The trouble with Mollee is not the immaturity of her dancing. She is just normally a bouncy, bubbly person, and will probably be that way for another 50 years.


I disagree with this, partially - I think she is great with the bubbly, fun dances, but if she would never have the personal depth to do justice to something like Tyce Diorio's breast cancer tribute choreography beautifully danced by Melissa (and Ade) last season. BUT, I would be very happy to be proven wrong.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

F1Wild said:


> I disagree with this, partially - I think she is great with the bubbly, fun dances, but if she would never have the personal depth to do justice to something like Tyce Diorio's breast cancer tribute choreography beautifully danced by Melissa (and Ade) last season. BUT, I would be very happy to be proven wrong.


I don't know, but I think that sounds like we agree.  Mollee should absolutely nail the Jive.

Good news. Jakob and Ellenore get Sonya Tayeh choreo. I heard it was as good as The Garden with Mark and Courtney. Can't wait. I'm ready for some goosebumps.

*Are we chatting tonight?* I'm going to try to get on about 15 minutes before show time considering the trouble we've had.


----------



## crebel

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> *Are we chatting tonight?* I'm going to try to get on about 15 minutes before show time considering the trouble we've had.


I should be able to be there. I still don't like that Karen and Victor were the ones sent home last week and I am going to be upset if Ashleigh pulls Legacy down when they dance together tonight.

I will put my Kindle in a safe place tonight so I don't do anything stupid like last week when I got distracted watching the dances and posting at the same time.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> I should be able to be there. I still don't like that Karen and Victor were the ones sent home last week and I am going to be upset if Ashleigh pulls Legacy down when they dance together tonight.


At this point, I think Legacy has a firm fan base, and the viewers will be voting individually, not by couple. That should help.



> I will put my Kindle in a safe place tonight so I don't do anything stupid like last week when I got distracted watching the dances and posting at the same time.


I think this is going to be such a fantastic show, that we're sure to be distracted.


----------



## Angela

Hey Gang! Sorry I missed last week, but the hubby took the whole week off and I wanted to spend time with him before he had to go back to Houston! I did however make him watch with me!! 

I, too, called it on Victor and Karen. Her solo was weak and I just had a feeling that Nigel would pull for Nathan over Victor. I will be in chat tonight and looking forward to seeing the new match ups.

Wild, you gotta check out Glee... it is great! Even if you can't get into the storyline, it is worth watching just for the musical numbers! See you all tonight!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I just spent 10 minutes voting for Kathryn and her line was never busy.  Definitely worried.

Finally figured out what it is about Ryan.  He's like a chippendale dancer.  

I'll try to check dial idol tomorrow.


----------



## kindlevixen

He is totally a chippendale dancer!!!


----------



## F1Wild

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Finally figured out what it is about Ryan. He's like a chippendale dancer.


Oh stop it - now I'll never get the image out of my mind. *concentrate on the Chris Farley SNL dancer instead"


----------



## crebel

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Finally figured out what it is about Ryan. He's like a chippendale dancer.


LOL! I'll give you that one Gertie - has your brain quit hurting from trying to compute "Suave and Debonair" = Ryan?

Fabulous show last night. Jakob and Ellenore were beyond amazing.


----------



## geoffthomas

I agree.
I like Jakob as the best male dancer.
He does things with his legs that only a girl should be able to do.
And he does not look effeminate doing it. Really. I wouldn't lie.
I think Elenore may be my favorite female dancer.
But I really like Kathryn a lot also.
I think Nathan will be a Jakob when he matures.

I have to buck the tide and say that I LIKE Ryan and Ashleigh both.
Maybe they are a little older than the usual competitors.
And maybe they are a little more "professional" in their style than usual (so were Benjii and his cousin Heidi and his sister).

Love them all, at this point.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Watching now... (Apparently I don't do live TV anymore? Not on purpose!) Since I missed the chat, I will live-comment instead:


Aw, why all the Ryan-hating? I think he and Noelle are rocking this opening number! (Although I DO see the Chippendale's thing lol.)
I really don't care for this routine with Ashleigh and Legacy -- the choreography is just stiff to me. More like stunts to music. Meh.
Aw, Mollee and her mom are so cute/similar. Also, I'm totally jealous that she got to be in HSM with Zac Efron, lol. Omg her little bro! Crap, her mom's gonna make me cry... Well, it took Mollee's solo a little while to get off the ground, but I liked the last 2/3. 
GAH I LOVE RUSSELL!
Ooo, this is the FIRST dance I've liked Nathan in! And Kathryn was quite good too. What a great little number. 
North Carolina, that's where her accent is from! Noelle really reminds me of a girl I used to work with. (Adorable and confident and goofy and talented. And physically they look similar too!) Nice solo.
Quickstep = fine. I love Ellenore and Jakob, I just can't really get into Quicksteps. And the Competition idea seemed a little lame.
LOL okay, "Rock You Like a Hurricane" is NOT helping the Chippendale's thing... 
OH dagnabbit, moms! Stop making me cry! Kathryn's solo is kind of the opposite of Mollee's... First 2/3 I enjoyed, last bit I was like, Whoa where'd she go?
Hmm, Russell + Mollee is a surprisingly pleasant combo. Probably b/c the routine is nice too (a little stunt-y at parts, but I can deal). He/the dance definitely brought out a more mature side to Mollee!
AWW I love Shankman too! "At this point, I need medical attention. Would you please stop dancing so well? It's killing me."
Nathan's crying now too? Geez. I can't take this... Nor can my box of tissues!
I am SO biased to this O song, since I just saw that show in Vegas. Cirque du Soleil music is always so good! And Ryan and Noelle are both dancing very lovely, even if I find the piece itself a little boring.
Er, vampire hip hop is a little... I dunno, not as good as the concept would suggest it could be. Costumes are neat though.
Good rumba! Nathan is SO alive this episode! I wonder if working with Kathryn is affecting him in some way, or if he just realizes he can't keep d*cking around.
LOVE the Sonya piece! Love love LOVE! Best one of the night.
Shoot, Ashleigh's story made me cry too...
And yes, Russell + Mollee was a great way to end the night.

Overall = Whoopie! (And SORRY FOR THE LONG POST! )

Kristan


----------



## crebel

Kristan, Your comments sound pretty much like the conversation we were having in chat last night except

"•Er, vampire hip hop is a little... I dunno, not as good as the concept would suggest it could be. Costumes are neat though."

General concensus was Ashleigh's costume was downright hideous .

Did you vote?  Who do you think will go home?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Er, so I have a confession... I don't actually vote. {hangs head in shame} I think I voted a couple times in Season 3 for Sabra and Season 4 for various people (probably Katee or Joshua) but for the most part I'm pretty content to sit back and watch. Especially this year, I'm just not feeling compelled.

:\

Kristan


----------



## Gertie Kindle

F1Wild said:


> Oh stop it - now I'll never get the image out of my mind. *concentrate on the Chris Farley SNL dancer instead"


I didn't even recognize Patrick Swayze with all that hair until he began to dance. He's unmistakable. I was sure Chris Farley was going to lose his pants. Kind of harrowing. 



geoffthomas said:


> I like Jakob as the best male dancer.
> He does things with his legs that only a girl should be able to do.
> And he does not look effeminate doing it. Really. I wouldn't lie.


He is a joy to watch.



> I think Elenore may be my favorite female dancer.
> But I really like Kathryn a lot also.


Mine, too. If there weren't so many strong guys this season, I think Ellenore would have a good shot at winning it. Her poise and style are off the charts.



> I think Nathan will be a Jakob when he matures.


Some people are mature at 18, others are not. Both Nathan and Mollee have to work hard to overcome their little kid looks.



> I have to buck the tide and say that I LIKE Ryan and Ashleigh both.
> Maybe they are a little older than the usual competitors.
> And maybe they are a little more "professional" in their style than usual (so were Benjii and his cousin Heidi and his sister).


The difference is Benji, Heidi and Lacey had the personality to go with their technique and style. Ryan and Ashleigh strike me as the type of people that watch themselves in store windows when they walk down the street.

Pasha and Anya were also older and more professional, but definitely warmer and more down to earth than Ryan and Ashleigh.



> Love them all, at this point.
> 
> Just sayin.....


So much better than season 5, right? I don't know whether I like it better when there is obvious cannon fodder and obvious standouts, or if I like a more even field. However you want to class this season, it's fantastic.



crebel said:


> LOL! I'll give you that one Gertie - has your brain quit hurting from trying to compute "Suave and Debonair" = Ryan?


Yes, now that I can picture him with a "pouch" full of $ bills. 



> Fabulous show last night. Jakob and Ellenore were beyond amazing.


I'm still reeling from some of the dances last night.



kristanhoffman said:


> Er, so I have a confession... I don't actually vote. {hangs head in shame} I think I voted a couple times in Season 3 for Sabra and Season 4 for various people (probably Katee or Joshua) but for the most part I'm pretty content to sit back and watch. Especially this year, I'm just not feeling compelled.
> 
> :\
> 
> Kristan


I voted for Kathryn a lot last night, but not any of the guys. I figured Ellenore was safe.

Just checked Dial Idol a bit ago. Different numbers show different results, but as far as I can interpret from the three different graphs, Ellenore is safe and maybe Kathryn. Mollee or Noelle are going home. The guys are all so close, they aren't making any predictions, but Legacy and Nathan seem to be the bottom two.


----------



## crebel

Legacy?!!! OMG - I will have a hissy fit if he goes home before Nathan or Ryan.  I voted for Legacy last night because I figured Jakob and Russell were safe, I didn't vote for a female.


----------



## kindlevixen

oh I love Legacy, I hope he is safe, the hip hop choreo was horrid. Seriously, that was odd and bad and not their fault. I want a Legacy of my own for christmas.

Jakob and Ellenore definitely the best of the evening. Amazing.


----------



## F1Wild

At least Nigel said (more than once) the dancers did what they were given and pretty much said it was the weak choreographer's fault, but did the entire voting audience catch this for their vote?  Didn't the hip-hop horrible choreo do a crappy once before also?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I did not need to see Ryan and Ashleigh making out.  Thumbs down to Tyce.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Yay, Dom.  He's come a long way.  He deserves it.  I don't like that he's wearing his hair like Ryan Conferido (S-1).  Just makes it difficult to distinguish them with these mature eyes.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Noooooooo.  I was so afraid Kathryn wasn't connecting with the audience.  I have to go get some cookies.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Break dancing to classical music.  Innovative, and surprisingly, it worked for me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nigel is so good at falling all over himself.


----------



## crebel

I have my fingers crossed for Kathryn to stay Gertie - I guess you were right to be worried.  Good show tonight too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Whew.  That was too close.  Ten minutes of voting for Kathryn was obviously not enough.  30 minutes next time.


----------



## crebel

Not surprised by the results tonight.  It is just going to get more difficult to decide now, especially with the guys.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nathan ... too little too late.  But he had some really good moments.


----------



## crebel

Can they audition again if they got this far?  Another year or two to mature and Nathan could be a real contender.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> Not surprised by the results tonight. It is just going to get more difficult to decide now, especially with the guys.


That is so true. I think Ryan next, but I don't know who after that for the guys.

On to Gleeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm watching Top Chef and a commercial just came on for "I want my own line."  Dan Karaty is one of the contestants.  Love that man's smile.

That's "Launch My Line" and it's coming on next.


----------



## Angela

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Break dancing to classical music. Innovative, and surprisingly, it worked for me.


I really enjoyed that number!

I called it again this week... Ryan will more than likely go next week (and Gertie, you are right on with the Chippendale's statement!  ).


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Watching now...

• HOLY GEEZ what did they do to Cat Deeley?! She's had some far out "fashion" before, but tonight she looks like hooker! ... Well, OK, not a hooker, but she doesn't look good, IMHO.
• I'm not surprised that it came down to Kathryn v. Noelle -- they're a little too similar for their own good.
• Ryan looks so much better with his hair natural instead of slicked back. Less Chippendales. 
• I totally LOVE this breakdancing to classical music! Such a simple little change, but I think it really elevates the concept.
• Wow, Mary Murphy's comments to Kathryn were wonderful, and Kathryn's response about how she feels being in the bottom was very touching. Aw, I like her and Noelle so much. I would rather have seen Ashleigh go, even though I like her alright too...
• HAHA I love that Nathan recognizes he needs a kick in the butt. 
• OMFG. OMFG. OMFG! *One of the 3 girls dancing for Snoop is my friend from high school!!* I didn't know she was going to be on this! She was the captain of my dance team. AAAAHHHHH! (She's the one with short hair.) She didn't get to do as much as she's capable of, let me tell you. This girl is AMAZING. And she can do any style. Sh*t I am so proud of her and so excited to see her on national TV!!
• Aww, Noelle... She really reminds me of the girl I used to work with (like I said last time), who is also always happy. Hopefully Shankman will give her a job like he said he might, hehehe.
• Aww, poor Mollee... Dangit even happy Noelle is making me cry!!

Well that's a shame, but hey, it's Top Ten. Every week is gonna be a little sad now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kristanhoffman said:


> • Ryan looks so much better with his hair natural instead of slicked back. Less Chippendales.


Yes, he looks more approachable with his hair like that.



> • Wow, Mary Murphy's comments to Kathryn were wonderful, and Kathryn's response about how she feels being in the bottom was very touching. Aw, I like her and Noelle so much. I would rather have seen Ashleigh go, even though I like her alright too...


You guys should really catch Kathryn on youtube. There's not a lot, but what there is is fantastic.



> • OMG. OMG. OMG! *One of the 3 girls dancing for Snoop is my friend from high school!!* I didn't know she was going to be on this! She was the captain of my dance team. AAAAHHHHH! (She's the one with short hair.) She didn't get to do as much as she's capable of, let me tell you. This girl is AMAZING. And she can do any style. Sh*t I am so proud of her and so excited to see her on national TV!!


Wow, that is so cool. I get excited just seeing Dom, Hok and Ryan with Quest.



> Well that's a shame, but hey, it's Top Ten. Every week is gonna be a little sad now.


So true. I know it gets tougher and tougher each week. And there's always one surprise elimination.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Travis is choreographing this week, and Kayla is assisting him.  I'm going to love seeing her, unless they skip the pre-package again this week.  

Rumor is (and this is entirely unconfirmed so I should say consensus is) he's got Jakob and Kathryn.  Whoever it is, he's very excited about working with them.  I would love to see a Jakob/Kathryn contemp.  (Also a Russell/Ellenore krump or hard hip-hop)

Shane Sparks is also rumored and may have more truth to it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Mary Murphy is going to appear in Burn the Floor on Broadway; one night only.

she's been busy with sytycd ca auditions.  Toronto auditions Nov. 14, Montreal Nov. 28, and Vancouver Dec. 5.  I wonder if this means we'll see the show in the spring instead of next fall?


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Break dancing to classical music. Innovative, and surprisingly, it worked for me.


Yes, that was a wonderful number. But why in heck did they have to invite Snoop Dog? Can he dance? Can he do anything that comes close to giving a good performance?


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

A great evening of competition this week. Nathan surprised me by how good he was, yet I wasn't surprised or sorry to see him go. I was a little surprised that Kathryn and Noelle were the bottom two, especially after Molly and Eleanore had been there 2 or 3 times before. But Eleanore sure lucked out with Jacob and some great numbers. Notice how Jacob makes his partners look good?

I like Noelle, but I understand why she didn't land the votes. Something about her flew under the radar compared to the others, I guess.

I'm going out on a limb here, but for me, I'm guessing that Jacob and Russell are going to make it to the top four finale. From what I've seen so far, I don't think either of them can go too far wrong. But none of the girls are standing out yet for me. This will come down to who they're partnered with and the numbers they're given.

Debra


----------



## geoffthomas

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Yes, that was a wonderful number. But why in heck did they have to invite Snoop Dog? Can he dance? Can he do anything that comes close to giving a good performance?


Debra,
I agree that Snoop Dog is not even on my list of enjoyable artists.
And I think he detracts from SYTYCD - certainly does not add anything (IMHO).

Anyway I just wanted to let you know you were not alone in your opinion.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Yes, that was a wonderful number. But why in heck did they have to invite Snoop Dog? Can he dance? Can he do anything that comes close to giving a good performance?


He did nothing for the show or for himself. The only reason I watched that segment was for Quest Crew. It aggravated me that Quest was practically in the dark to put the spotlight on SD.


----------



## kevindorsey

geoffthomas said:


> Debra,
> I agree that Snoop Dog is not even on my list of enjoyable artists.
> And I think he detracts from SYTYCD - certainly does not add anything (IMHO).
> 
> Anyway I just wanted to let you know you were not alone in your opinion.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Personally, I enjoy Snoopie D more than anyone on the show. He adds the flavour and gives the show a bit more edge. Its getting just a bit stale.


----------



## F1Wild

I agree that Snoop Dog's number was not exactly the typical one for the show, I think there was a real purpose - get those younger demographics!  He's completely relevent to those who enjoy hip-hop, crumping, and the street vibe.  I enjoyed it and mostly his male dancers.  

I was absolutely blown away by Quest!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

F1Wild said:


> I agree that Snoop Dog's number was not exactly the typical one for the show, I think there was a real purpose - get those younger demographics! He's completely relevent to those who enjoy hip-hop, crumping, and the street vibe. I enjoyed it and mostly his male dancers.


Actually, I didn't think he did much.



> I was absolutely blown away by Quest!


There's no question Quest Crew is the best.

Everything hasn't been posted, yet, but here's a partial line-up.

General spoilers:
- Travis Wall (S2) and Shane Sparks are choreographing.
- Tyce Diorio is not in LA, but Stacey Tookey is in the area which may mean nothing at all
- This is the week before the finale. *(Top 6 finale this season)*
- Kayla Radomski (S5) is assisting Travis.
- 2 dances this week.
- Jason Gilkison is choreographing.

Couples:
Jakob & Mollee - Broadway (Joey Dowling), Viennese Waltz (Jason Gilkison)
Legacy & Ellenore - Contemporary (Travis Wall)
Ryan & Kathryn
Russell & Ashleigh - Hip Hop (Shane Sparks)

*Here's the bad news about Ellenore from Travis.*



> Well I changed the whole dance! my girl is injured & isn't allowed to dance 2day I should be freaking out. But I think it's gonna be great


I'll update as I learn anything new.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just found this blog about Billy Bell and Sonya Tayeh. He's become a principal dancer with a Brooklyn based dance company and Sonya is choreographing their opening number this season. Pretty fast company for our Billy. I wonder if this means he won't be trying out for sytycd next season.

Here's the link.

http://www.tonyaplank.com/swan_lake_samba_girl/2009/12/03/sonya-tayeh-rehearsal-with-billy-bell-et-al-at-dema-dance/

I hope we'll see a video at some point.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just found this blog about Billy Bell and Sonya Tayeh. He's become a principal dancer with a Brooklyn based dance company and Sonya is choreographing their opening number this season. Pretty fast company for our Billy. I wonder if this means he won't be trying out for sytycd next season.


I would think he probably wouldn't/couldn't... Wouldn't, because isn't the point of the show to get them a job in the dance world? He's got that now. (Though yes, there's the prize money and the exposure.) Couldn't, because remember that kid Alexander who got into the top 20 but then couldn't get out of his contract (with Miami Ballet, was it?)? 

Still, kudos to Billy!

Kristan


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kristanhoffman said:


> I would think he probably wouldn't/couldn't... Wouldn't, because isn't the point of the show to get them a job in the dance world? He's got that now. (Though yes, there's the prize money and the exposure.) Couldn't, because remember that kid Alexander who got into the top 20 but then couldn't get out of his contract (with Miami Ballet, was it?)?
> 
> Still, kudos to Billy!
> 
> Kristan


Yes, I was thinking about Alex Wong when I read it. Maybe he made it part of his contract. If he makes top 20 again, it will be good publicity for DeMa. I don't think Miami City Ballet needs as much publicity as a dance company in Brooklyn.


----------



## KindleMom

Is there a website that tells who is left on the show?  I drove by one of the local dance studios and they had a sign up advertising two people from the studio who were on SYTYCD.  I can't remember their names (Ashleigh, maybe - the other was a guy), and I'm wondering if they're still on the show.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just found this blog about Billy Bell and Sonya Tayeh. He's become a principal dancer with a Brooklyn based dance company and Sonya is choreographing their opening number this season. Pretty fast company for our Billy. I wonder if this means he won't be trying out for sytycd next season.


I'm happy for Billy Bell, but disappointed that we might not see him compete next season. He and Jacob are so closely matched in their skill it would have been quite something to see them up against each other this season.

The Vancouver auditions for SYTYCD Canada were held yesterday, so Blake McGrath and Jean Marc have been in town doing radio and TV interviews for the last couple of days. Blake spoke about how the Canadian versions are sexier and attributes this to his and Luther's edgier choreographic styles and the fact that American TV executives wouldn't allow this on their networks. So, I'm thinking we're going to see more of the same next season, which might not be a good thing. Edgy is wonderful - look at Sonja's work, but sexy sleaze grows predictable and tiresome pretty quickly for me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

KindleMom said:


> Is there a website that tells who is left on the show? I drove by one of the local dance studios and they had a sign up advertising two people from the studio who were on SYTYCD. I can't remember their names (Ashleigh, maybe - the other was a guy), and I'm wondering if they're still on the show.


These are the remaining contestants.

Jakob & Mollee
Legacy & Ellenore
Ryan & Kathryn
Russell & Ashleigh

Ashleigh and Ryan are married. Since this is the next to the last week, they could possibly be appearing at the studio the week after. I think they have some time between the end of the season and the tour, although I haven't seen the tour dates yet.



Debra Purdy Kong said:


> I'm happy for Billy Bell, but disappointed that we might not see him compete next season. He and Jacob are so closely matched in their skill it would have been quite something to see them up against each other this season.


It would have been amazing. Can you see them dancing together in the finale? I wouldn't know which one to watch.



> The Vancouver auditions for SYTYCD Canada were held yesterday, so Blake McGrath and Jean Marc have been in town doing radio and TV interviews for the last couple of days. Blake spoke about how the Canadian versions are sexier and attributes this to his and Luther's edgier choreographic styles and the fact that American TV executives wouldn't allow this on their networks. So, I'm thinking we're going to see more of the same next season, which might not be a good thing. Edgy is wonderful - look at Sonja's work, but sexy sleaze grows predictable and tiresome pretty quickly for me.


Agreed. Sexy sleaze does not sell a dance. Good choreo and talented dancers do. I hate to see the Canadian show compromised like that. They started out so well.

Mia will be doing some work for Canada, so we have that to look forward to. Stacey Tookey and Sean Cheesman are two of my favorites, so the season won't be a total loss.

Actually, I kind of like Luther Brown. It's Blake I have a problem with. I really used to like him, but it seems like he's using raunch to cover up his lack of ideas.


----------



## KindleMom

That's them. Ryan and Ashleigh. Thanks!

They come from a studio with a lot of famous alumni. The sign was a reminder to vote for them - LOL!

http://www.centerstageutah.com/


----------



## Gertie Kindle

KindleMom said:


> That's them. Ryan and Ashleigh. Thanks!
> 
> They come from a studio with a lot of famous alumni. The sign was a reminder to vote for them - LOL!
> 
> http://www.centerstageutah.com/


Thanks for the link. It seems like there are always a lot of fine dancers from Utah.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Travis tweeted:

# Big day tomorrow. Praying for ellenore so she can dance tomorrow!!    about 8 hours ago  from Echofon

# Ok. Let me tell you something. This show is about workin ur ass off! & My boy In my piece killed himself 4 me today. More than ne1! Love him about 10 hours ago from Echofon 

It sound like they might be holding up the taping to see if Ellenore can dance.  Legacy obviously nailed the choreo.  So that's good news, bad news.  

Nothing new on the lineup for now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

According to NappyTabs, Ellenore hasn't been able to rehearse all week.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Hmmm, posted a pic of Ellenore with Legacy and Napoleon and it disappeared.  Every time I try to post a twitpic, it disappears.  

Ellenore has her right arm in a sling with a band over her shoulder and another strap across her left arm.  She's smiling, but it doesn't look good.

So here's the final line-up.  

Jakob & Mollee – Broadway (Joey Dowling), Viennese Waltz (Jason Gilkison)
Legacy & Ellenore – Contemporary (Travis Wall), Hip Hop (NappyTabs)
Ryan & Kathryn – Disco (Doriana Sanchez), Cha Cha (Jason Gilkison)
Russell & Ashleigh – Hip Hop (Shane Sparks), Bollywood (Nakul Dev Mahajan)

I'll update as I find out more.  Can you imagine if Ellenore can't dance and Kayla dances Travis' routine with Legacy?


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> According to NappyTabs, Ellenore hasn't been able to rehearse all week.


Hmm, I must have missed something. What happened to Ellenore?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Hmm, I must have missed something. What happened to Ellenore?


Ellenore injured her arm and was all strapped up. Apparently, she was able to dance at the taping tonight, because Travis tweeted that she and Legacy killed it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Now Ashleigh has injured her shoulder and was unable to dance at the taping.  Russell got stuck with the assistant's again.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Why does this feel like so many more injuries substitutions than before? (Besides Comfort replacing Jessica, of course.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kristanhoffman said:


> Why does this feel like so many more injuries substitutions than before? (Besides Comfort replacing Jessica, of course.)


It's been a jinxed season for sure. I don't know what they are going to do about Ashleigh. When Jessi got sick, she was eliminated. When Jessica was injured (from Will constantly dropping her), she was replaced. This season, they broke precedent by allowing Noelle to come back and compete instead of replacing her like they did Billy Bell. TPTB seem to be all over the place in their decisions.


----------



## crebel

Are we going to try to chat during SYTYCD tonight?


----------



## Angela

I will be there.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I probably won't make it.  Season Sick has hit me.  nausea, diarrhea, fever, dehydration.  I took stuff for the fever, and I'm slowly sipping water.  Back to bed.  I'll see you if I can.  Right now, I'm just hoping I can stay awake long enough to watch the show.


----------



## crebel

Feel better soon Gertie.  I will try to be there, but the snowstorm/blizzard are making the internet connection sketchy.  Right now its working great so will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## F1Wild

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I probably won't make it. Season Sick has hit me. nausea, diarrhea, fever, dehydration. I took stuff for the fever, and I'm slowly sipping water. Back to bed. I'll see you if I can. Right now, I'm just hoping I can stay awake long enough to watch the show.


Feel much, much better Gertie! I know a great Jewish deli with fabulous chicken soup...want me to send some?


----------



## F1Wild

I have been thinking about the "guest stars" who frequent these shows on results nights......like Shakira & Snoop Dogg.  I imagine it's just like the celebs who are seen on every single chat show right before their big movie is released.  Promotion!

I just got a notification of Snoop Dogg's CD release today and then it hit me - it's all just marketing.  Even if the artist had nothing really to do with the show, itself.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Oh yeah, that's DEFINITELY the motive.


----------



## F1Wild

OMG! They were all so good!!!  How can anyone choose?  And I even thought Ryan was touching asking for votes for Ashleigh.


----------



## Marguerite

I liked the fact that they showed her rehearsing before they showed her number


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Marguerite said:


> I liked the fact that they showed her rehearsing before they showed her number


Yeah, although we were saying in the chat room last night that it seemed such a waste of time and a disadvantage to have her come out and say her number without showing her dancing or anything. I think they could have shown a previous solo on the telescreen. Regardless of whether or not I like her (and I'm rather ambivalent) it just seems unfair to her this way.

Kristan


----------



## shalom israel

Jumping in a bit late into this discussion. I am a huge fan. I was disappointed that Karen didn't advance. Right now I like Kathryn (ok, I admit it, I do have a bias towards the good looking women   I also like Mollee, she has great spirit, she looked great in the Broadway number last night.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

F1Wild said:


> Feel much, much better Gertie! I know a great Jewish deli with fabulous chicken soup...want me to send some?


Please do, although I'm not sure I could eat it. Just forcing down half a slice of bread and a cup of tea. Spent most of last night on the bathroom floor. Very tiny bathroom, but I needed to be near the porcelain.

For me, Russell and Kathryn rocked it. The raw numbers on dial idol show Kathryn and Ryan on top and Mollee and Legacy leaving.

Busy percentages show Kathryn and Legacy on top with Ellenore and Ryan on the bottom. I've never seen a season where the dial idol predictions were all over the charts like this.

I can't believe it's over next week. This season has flown by. Don't forget, three shows next week; two part finale and a results show. Adam Lambert will be on.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hope you get all better Gertie - we love you.

I think that Jakob is THE best on the show.

And he helped Mollee look good.
Although she did very well on her own.
And they had two beautiful routines to do.

I thought Ellenore was brilliant but hampered badly by the sparks routine.

Kathryn is indeed a jewel.

I personally love Ryan and Ashleigh........but.......Jakob!

Just sayin.......


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> For me, Russell and Kathryn rocked it. The raw numbers on dial idol show Kathryn and Ryan on top and Mollee and Legacy leaving.
> 
> Busy percentages show Kathryn and Legacy on top with Ellenore and Ryan on the bottom. I've never seen a season where the dial idol predictions were all over the charts like this.
> 
> I can't believe it's over next week. This season has flown by. Don't forget, three shows next week; two part finale and a results show. Adam Lambert will be on.


Hope you're feeling a little better today, Gerti. My daughter had her seasonal flu and H1N1 shots last Friday and it took her three days to feel better. The first 24 hours were disaster, so I can't imagine how it'd be for anyone to have the full-out flu. Now, onto the show.

Loved it last night. I thought the numbers were outstanding. The cha-cha with Ryan and Kathryn was amazing as was their disco number. I know you're not a fan of choreographer, Dorianna, but I like her work and thought this was one of her best. The table dance with Ellenore and Legacy was stunning as was the Viennese waltz with Jakob and Mollee. I'd hate to pick this week's bottom two, but I will. And I have a feeling it will be Ashleigh and Ryan. Regardless of Ryan's pleas I'm not sure people will pick up the phone for his wife, and he's been in the bottom a number of times now, so I can picture them going out together.

I'm still thinking it will be Jakob and Russell in the finale. Still not sure about the ladies, though.

Debra


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I can't really get excited about Adam Lambert... I'm NOT a prude, but his performance at the VMAs and, even worse, his subsequent attitude about it were SO off putting to me. He's much too talented a singer and musician to be doing stupid stunts like that.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Hope you're feeling a little better today, Gerti. My daughter had her seasonal flu and H1N1 shots last Friday and it took her three days to feel better. The first 24 hours were disaster, so I can't imagine how it'd be for anyone to have the full-out flu. Now, onto the show.


I'm actually out of bed, but not for long. Still can't eat. I don't get the flu shots because I get much worse.



> Loved it last night. I thought the numbers were outstanding. The cha-cha with Ryan and Kathryn was amazing as was their disco number. I know you're not a fan of choreographer, Dorianna, but I like her work and thought this was one of her best.


This was the best disco Doriana ever did. Even I liked it.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

OK no one's in the chat room tonight...



Spoiler



If I didn't love Ryan for making a plea for Ashleigh last night, then I DEFINITELY loved him tonight, for falling to his knees backstage when he found out she was safe. I mean, he didn't know that would be shown. That was a genuine reaction from his heart. And it brought tears to my eyes... (Because I'm a big sap. )



Kristan


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Aww...



Spoiler



As much as I think Ellenore deserved to stay over Mollee, I couldn't help feeling bad for Mollee as she went off stage trying not to cry. She did a great job at such a young age, she has so much to be proud of. And so much farther to go.

So yeah, the Mama Bear / Big Sis in me totally wanted to hug her and protect her from the disappointment...



Kristan


----------



## Brenda M.

Kristan, I agree with you completely in both of your posts!!!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman




----------



## F1Wild

What a shocker tonight, huh?  I guess Ryan's tearful plea worked - although many have been saying Ashleigh was growing on them.  I seriously think that if Legacy's routines had been swapped and the fantastic one was after the not so hot one he would still be on the show.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

F1Wild said:


> What a shocker tonight, huh? I guess Ryan's tearful plea worked - although many have been saying Ashleigh was growing on them. I seriously think that if Legacy's routines had been swapped and the fantastic one was after the not so hot one he would still be on the show.


I think that might have worked. It was hard to see the dancing because of the bad costumes.

Since Ashleigh made it to the top 6, I decided I want Ryan there, too.

Did you catch that Cat said the auditions would start in January? I think that means they'll be going back to the summer schedule. We should start seeing the auditions in May.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Wow, I was about as shocked as Adam was last night when Mollee was voted off in favor of Ashleigh. The only thing I can think of was Ryan's impassioned plea plus a big desire from fans to see him and Ashleigh dance together in the competition. I'm so impressed that Legacy made it as far as he did with no real training. He truly is an amazing performer.

I'm also happy to see that the finale will involve six finalists rather than the usual four. It'll make the evening more interesting and end the season a week faster. Not a bad thing with Christmas coming.

Debra


----------



## Angela

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Since Ashleigh made it to the top 6, I decided I want Ryan there, too.


I agree, Gertie (glad you are feeling better BTW)... I didn't get home until late last night so I watched on DVR and purposely stayed off the computer so I wouldn't be tempted to check out this thread. I wanted no spoilers!

Anyway, when they said Ellenore was in the bottom 2 I almost fell off the couch! When they said Ashleigh was in the finals, then I wanted Ryan there for sure... it just wouldn't be right for one of them to make it and not the other.

Poor Mollee was trying to be so strong I started tearing up! I am looking forward to next week and am really torn on who I think should win!! I do think that Ryan & Ashleigh will not be in the top 4... after that, only the votes will tell!


----------



## Angela

Oh, one more thing...  I watched Jakob's & Mollee's broadway number again and some parts in slo-mo and once again I will say "WOW!" Jakob is so awesome. His flexibility is unreal!!


----------



## F1Wild

Angela said:


> Oh, one more thing... I watched Jakob's & Mollee's broadway number again and some parts in slo-mo and once again I will say "WOW!" Jakob is so awesome. His flexibility is unreal!!


That really was awesome, wasn't it.

At the start of this show I predicted Ryan & Ashleigh would both be leaving and thought it would be a nice way for them to go out - together, BUT was I wrong!

I might be the only one, but I was a bit put off by the mention of next season already. I just seems, to me, they are rushing from season to season without much break in between. I really don't want to see this show with 3 seasons in one year. I want each season to be very special and not just put on air to beat other shows.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

F1Wild said:


> I might be the only one, but I was a bit put off by the mention of next season already. I just seems, to me, they are rushing from season to season without much break in between. I really don't want to see this show with 3 seasons in one year. I want each season to be very special and not just put on air to beat other shows.


You are most definitely NOT the only one. I already feel like Jeanine got a little gypped. I mean, she had like 6 months as America's Favorite Dancer and now we're already on to the next one? Lame. It's also hard to get excited about individuals when they rush through; it's like, why bother remembering them when we're just gonna meet 20 new ones in a couple months?

So yeah, I'm SO with you.

Kristan


----------



## F1Wild

kristanhoffman said:


> You are most definitely NOT the only one. I already feel like Jeanine got a little gypped. I mean, she had like 6 months as America's Favorite Dancer and now we're already on to the next one? Lame. It's also hard to get excited about individuals when they rush through; it's like, why bother remembering them when we're just gonna meet 20 new ones in a couple months?
> So yeah, I'm SO with you.
> Kristan


As long as I'm moaning - what happened to the hyped Dizzy Feet advertising? No mention this week. Did it already happen? Did I miss the dancing event of the year, possibly decade (AKA Katie Holmes lip-sync and wiggle)??

And why no more mention of Paula Abdul, the unsat in chair that Nigel couldn't stop petting at the start? I heard Simon Cowell offered her a deal with his upcoming American version of X Factor, but would't allow her to nuzzle with the enemy. Anyone else hear anything?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Angela said:
 

> Poor Mollee was trying to be so strong I started tearing up! I am looking forward to next week and am really torn on who I think should win!! I do think that Ryan & Ashleigh will not be in the top 4... after that, only the votes will tell!


Don't forget, there is no top 4. There's 2 parts to the finale next week and a results show. I think we won't get to vote until after Part 2.



F1Wild said:


> I might be the only one, but I was a bit put off by the mention of next season already. I just seems, to me, they are rushing from season to season without much break in between. I really don't want to see this show with 3 seasons in one year. I want each season to be very special and not just put on air to beat other shows.


It sounds to me like they are going back to a summer show instead of staying in the fall lineup.



F1Wild said:


> As long as I'm moaning - what happened to the hyped Dizzy Feet advertising? No mention this week. Did it already happen? Did I miss the dancing event of the year, possibly decade (AKA Katie Holmes lip-sync and wiggle)??


The show already happened. I heard it was sold out. Adam Shankman tweeted ... Dizzyfeet gala a huge success. Thank you everyone! It's going to be annual, so start thinking in advance, and chk website for event updates



> And why no more mention of Paula Abdul, the unsat in chair that Nigel couldn't stop petting at the start? I heard Simon Cowell offered her a deal with his upcoming American version of X Factor, but would't allow her to nuzzle with the enemy. Anyone else hear anything?


Yeah, it looks like Nigel gave up on Paula Abdul.


----------



## Angela

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Don't forget, there is no top 4. There's 2 parts to the finale next week and a results show. I think we won't get to vote until after Part 2.


Yes, I remember, but you know they will eliminate from the bottom up... what I was saying is that Ryan & Ashleigh will be the first 2 to go as they slowly reveal who the top dancer is.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Angela said:


> Yes, I remember, but you know they will eliminate from the bottom up... what I was saying is that Ryan & Ashleigh will be the first 2 to go as they slowly reveal who the top dancer is.


Okay, makes sense. But we all know that what should be rarely is. Kayla should never have come in fourth last season.


----------



## Marguerite

I know that Molly was just starting to come into her own but I didn't vote for her and I voted for Ashleigh.  My main reason is that overall Molly showed too much immaturity in her dancing for the bulk of the season.  Her original dance partner may have hurt her because together they looked like little children.  I couldn't help but wonder if she is too dependent on a partner to succeed.  I know that she will do well in life but I just think that Ashleigh is a better overall dancer.  That being said, she looked like such a heartbroken little girl when she got voted off that I wanted to call her mom down to comfort her.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

This is from Nigel.*

And as for that upcoming season finale, Nigel spills that it's going to be a little different than usual, thanks to the upcoming holiday. He says, "This is our very first six-person finale, but that's only happening because we're short a week [this season]. Everyone is going to dance with everyone else, but we only have one hour for the performance show, for the 'dance-off,' if you will. So girl A is going to dance with boy A, B and C, and girl B is going to dance with boy A, B and C, and so on. So everybody is going to dance with everybody. Normally in the finale, the boys dance together, and the girls dance together, and they do a group dance as well, but we don't have time to do that." Tuesday's "dance-off" will be followed by a two-hour finale episode on Wednesday, which will be headlined by performances from Adam Lambert and Mary J. Blige, among others.*

Also Travis confirmed they are going back on the summer schedule.


----------



## F1Wild

Cool!!!  Can't wait to see Blige & Lambert - and the dancers.  I'm sure many are eagerly anticipating Ryan & Ashleigh's routine!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Okay, makes sense. But we all know that what should be rarely is. Kayla should never have come in fourth last season.


Agreed. Wasn't Kayla the one who was working with Travis this past week? I'm sure I saw her. And I'm happy with a six person finale. I always thought it'd be better anyway because the 5th and 6th people eliminated are always so popular and very close in technical skill anyway. So, I'd kind of like to see it be a regular thing, but it sounds like this won't happen.

Meanwhile, I can't wait for Tuesday. I start my holidays then too, so I might drink a little Christmas cheer while I'm watching, though whether this is before or after I do my crunchies I really can't say yet. 

Debra


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Agreed. Wasn't Kayla the one who was working with Travis this past week? I'm sure I saw her.


Yes, she was. I love watching her Addiction piece with Kupono and her Seasons piece with Jeannine.



> And I'm happy with a six person finale. I always thought it'd be better anyway because the 5th and 6th people eliminated are always so popular and very close in technical skill anyway. So, I'd kind of like to see it be a regular thing, but it sounds like this won't happen.


I got the same vibe from the article. Too bad. I'm sure we can all think of deserving people who deserved to be in the finale.

I can't believe it's going to be a one hour performance show with a two hour results show the next night. They did not plan this well at all. The performance show is going to be so rushed.

I'm so glad they're going back to the summer. No baseball or holiday interference.


----------



## F1Wild

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I can't believe it's going to be a one hour performance show with a two hour results show the next night. They did not plan this well at all. The performance show is going to be so rushed.


I hope the results show is too littered with celebrity appearances. I would love it to be a highlight to the dancers, not just those plugging their latest CD......although I can't wait to see Blige & Glambert!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's the lineup.

Jakob & Kathryn – Contemporary/Ballet* – Desmond Richardson and Dwight Rhoden
Jakob & Ellenore – Broadway – Tyce Diorio
Jakob & Ashleigh – ? – Jean Marc Generaux
Russell & Kathryn – Hip Hop – Napolean and Tabitha D’Uomo
Russell & Ellenore – Samba++ – Jason Gilkison
Russell & Ashleigh – Jazz – Sonya Tayeh
Ryan & Kathryn – Paso Doble++ – Jason Gilkison
Ryan & Ellenore – Contemporary – Garry Stewart
Ryan & Ashleigh – Contemporary – Travis Wall

* Not sure if it’s a pas de deux or not, depends if the show dubs it that.
++ Styles could be switched.

- Kelley Abbey from Australia doing one of the group routines.

I am so stoked about the Jakob and Kathryn contemporary ballet.  I could watch Desmond Richardson dance all day and he and Dwight are wonderful choreographers.  They both used to be with Alvin Ailey and now have their own company, Complexions.  

Travis is upset that Legacy was eliminated.  He says Legacy was his favorite.


----------



## shalom israel

So, thoughts from a guy on the finalists. I really don't see how Ashleigh was popular with the fans. If you recall, Nigel said that she came across as fake during the auditions. She also seemed really insecure about Ryan, it really showed when she Ryan and Karen did the ballroom number (which was superb, by the way, I watched it numerous times) When Mary Murphy was complimenting Ryan, Ashleigh goes, "He's mine" I think Karen was the better dancer. 

Disappointed that Mollee didn't make it, really loved her spirit, and I think she is a better dancer than Ellenore and Ashleigh. Yes, she came across as flighty in the beginning, but showed maturity as the show went on. Broadway number was awesome. 

Jakob is in a class of his own. By all rights, if the "best dancer" is selected, he wins hands down. However, he does not exhibit too much personality beyond the dancing, so not sure how this will play with the fans.

Kathryn is the most beautiful dancer (style wise too) so she is right in there.

Russell has done well for someone from his genre. I don't think he is the one to win it all, however. 

Ryan is ok, but I would rank him somewhere above Ashleigh and Ellenore. 

On with the show!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Okay, here is the final lineup in order of the dances.  

1. Kathryn/Ryan - Samba - Jason Gilkison
2. Ellenore/Jakob - Broadway - Tyce Diorio
3. Ashleigh/Russell - Lyrical Jazz - Sonya Tayeh
4. Ellenore/Ryan - Jazz - Garry Stewart
5. Ashleigh/Jakob - Foxtrot - Jean Marc Generaux
6. Ellenore/Russell - Paso Doble - Jason Gilkison
7. Kathryn/Jakob - Contemporary - Desmond Richardson and Dwight Rhoden
8. Ashleigh/Ryan - Contemporary - Travis Wall
9. Kathryn/Russell - Hip Hop - Napoleon and Tabitha D’Umo

Mary and Adam were reduced to tears during a couple of the dances.  Adam is very involved with the Oscars this year.  

No intro packages or solos. Just one dance after another to squeeze it all in an hour.  Okay by me.  Dance your hearts out for us, guys.


----------



## F1Wild

I'm going to predict these are the sobbie ones, especially Travis':
7. Kathryn/Jakob - Contemporary - Desmond Richardson and Dwight Rhoden
8. Ashleigh/Ryan - Contemporary - Travis Wall


----------



## Gertie Kindle

F1Wild said:


> I'm going to predict these are the sobbie ones, especially Travis':
> 7. Kathryn/Jakob - Contemporary - Desmond Richardson and Dwight Rhoden


Oh, yes. I'm def going to have my Kleenex out for this one.



> 8. Ashleigh/Ryan - Contemporary - Travis Wall


This one was Ryan and Ashleigh being all emotional after dancing a very emotional TW piece. Wouldn't be surprised if Travis shed a tear or two himself.


----------



## F1Wild

You sure have the inside scoop!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

F1Wild said:


> You sure have the inside scoop!


Just time to root around and find the good stuff.


----------



## F1Wild

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just time to root around and find the good stuff.


Professional snoop!


----------



## Angela

I am so looking forward to seeing the show tomorrow, but I won't be able to join you all during the show. I have a major ladies event at church tomorrow night and won't be home until late. Guess I will be watching it on the DVR and since I will be traveling to Houston on Wednesday evening, I won't get to see the results show until I get back home on Friday evening....   Have fun watching and I will check in when I get back.


----------



## F1Wild

I won't be able to look at this thread as being in AZ we get a later (and much later if recorded) broadcast and I want to be totally surprised.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Angela and Wild, I'm sorry you won't be joining us.  

I'm just hoping I'll be able to sit up long enough to chat.  

Still pretty sick.  Trying to get to the doctor's today.


----------



## geoffthomas

Gertie,
This has gone on long enough!

Get well.
Now.

See how demanding I can be.

Seriously Gertie.  I am worried about you.  Are you sure you are getting better?
Do you need more doctoring?
I can send you a virtual hug and virtual energy.

Will stay in prayer for your continued recovery.

We are a community of friends here.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Gertie,
> This has gone on long enough!
> 
> Get well.
> Now.
> 
> See how demanding I can be.
> 
> Seriously Gertie. I am worried about you. Are you sure you are getting better?
> Do you need more doctoring?
> I can send you a virtual hug and virtual energy.
> 
> Will stay in prayer for your continued recovery.
> 
> We are a community of friends here.


Geoff, I think that did it ... that and many cups of hot tea with lemon. So far, it's staving off the worst of the gastric distress. When I drank tea yesterday, I went 8 hours without a bathroom run. Stopped tea ... back to the bathroom. So I'm back on hot tea and so far so good.

thanks for the virtual hug. I've pretty much been in isolation here, afraid to infect anyone in the family. At least my KB family won't get infected.

Back atcha.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Hey, I'm in chat.  Is Anyone watching?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You guys out in the west ... all I'll say is have your tissues ready for the tears and your Snuggies ready for the chill bumps.  

My lips are now sealed.


----------



## Brenda M.

I totally got chills tonight and that has never happened before! 

I really can't talk about it yet? I want to talk about it!  

The scary thing is, I've been voting for Jakob and keep getting right thru.


----------



## Angela

It is 1am in TX and I am finally getting to watch...

Ryan & Kathryn's samba was awesome! Wish someone was up to chat with!!


----------



## Angela

Another great one with Jakob & Ellenore!

Jakob looks like every move is effortless...

Oh how I wish I had someone to talk to right now!! WOW Russell & Ashleigh!! that was beautiful...

Guess I will just go back to watching and stop "talking" to myself! Besides, Mary is gonna make me cry!!


----------



## kindlevixen

Jakob and Kathryn were amazing! Seriously.  Just amazing. I voted for Jakob 15 times or so, never got a busy signal...


----------



## Angela

Ok, couldn't stand it... here is what I thought about the rest...

Ryan & Ellenore - I didn't really like this one. Ellenore was better than Ryan.
Jakob & Ashleigh - loved the foxtrot. Ashleigh was beautiful.
Russell & Ellenore - paso... HOT... another great one for Ellenore! Not Russell's best, but still great.
Jakob & Kathryn - O M G  that was sooooo awesome!!!
Ryan & Ashleigh - I am so glad they got to finally dance together and to a Travis Wall number! That was beautiful.
Russell & Kathryn - loved it! Is there nothing Kathryn can't do?? It may not be my fav of the night, but very good.

What an emotional ride tonight! Gertie I wish I could have been online earlier to share it with you. Hope you are feeling better.

I probably won't get to watch the finale until I get back home on Friday since I will be in Houston and won't be able to watch it live. Guess I can go to bed now.


----------



## F1Wild

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Angela and Wild, I'm sorry you won't be joining us.
> I'm just hoping I'll be able to sit up long enough to chat.
> Still pretty sick. Trying to get to the doctor's today.


We ended up watching it after 9pm - and it was a terrific show!I kinda like just the dancing. It also seemed like the judges were told to keep it short as well. Of course tomorrow night will be 90% artists plugging their new stuff and 10% SYTYCD!

Gertie, you should get to a doctor- we did the same thing, trying to fight it on our own and finally ended up at Urgent Care with bronchitis & pneumonia. You don't want to mess with some of these darn holiday bugs!


----------



## shalom israel

Last night was great!!! I liked Kathryn from the beginning. It seemed to me that she was much more exuberant with Russell than with Jakob. Jakob is a superb dancer of course, but very reserved. Kathryn seemed to light up when with Russell. I still don't get the Ashleigh train, she does nothing for me. So, will it be the best dancer who wins out, Jakob, the one who transcended his genre, Russell, or the all around girl. Kathryn. I don't think Ryan, Ellanaore, or Ashleigh are in the same league.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Glad everyone enjoyed the show as much as I did.  I missed Jakob and Ashleigh's foxtrot, but I caught glimpses.  

Kathryn was a standout for me last night.  Her Samba, that comtemporary ballet, even the HH.  I voted for her until busy signals made me stop.  

OMG, Dial Idol predicts Russell as the only safe one followed by Kathryn, Jakob, Ellenore, Ryan and Ashleigh.

Busy percentages show the same order.

Raw number show Kathryn, Jakob, Russell, Ryan, Ellenore, Ashleigh.

This is too bizarre.  I love Russell, but he's just not good enough to win.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

F1Wild said:


> Gertie, you should get to a doctor- we did the same thing, trying to fight it on our own and finally ended up at Urgent Care with bronchitis & pneumonia. You don't want to mess with some of these darn holiday bugs!


This isn't a bug. It's constant diarrhea caused by taking too much antibiotic when I had that massive gum infection. I ended up with a root canal which called for more antibiotics. My daughter says it's c-dif, if I've spelled that right.

I know I have to get to the doctor. This is pretty dangerous stuff. I just have to find someone to take me or find a cab company that isn't 30 miles away.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Watching now! Sorry I missed the chat -- I had a writing group meeting.  I haven't read anyone's comments yet, but my mom told me this finale was excellent!

• Ooo, uber dramatic intro video. Dun dun DUN! (Still hate Ryan's gelled hairstyle, though.)
• Quarter of a million dollars?! That's a HUGE prize increase, isn't it??
• LOVE the opening of the opening samba! All that intricate legwork by Kathryn. The rest of the dance was pretty good too.
• Lol Shankman: "This show should now be called The Rise of Kathryn." "And Ryan, you are just so... shirtless out there!"
• WOW Ellenore and Jakob are FABULOUS in this Broadway routine, and I usually don't care for the Broadway ones!! OMG ELLENORE!!!!! Geezus, I love it so much I'm about to cry, and it's not even a freaking sad routine!
• Dang, even Russell and Ashley are blowing this out of the water! For crying out loud, can they just all win??! (Also, "Angel Standing By" by Jewel is beautiful.) I can hardly even believe this is a Sonya Tayeh piece! I think she did a great job shedding some of her more obvious quirky moves and really choreographing to the music instead of for herself.
• Okay, after all those really beautiful pieces, the contemporary jazz isn't doing it for me, but I guess Ryan and Ellenore are dancing it all right. Although Nigel's comments (about having to focus on the technicality because there was no emotion) were spot-on.
• Overall lighting/tech did a much better job with the backgrounds. I don't feel overly distracted like last year / parts of this season.
• Looove Ashley's costume, although I think Jakob is hitting this routine better than she is. Still, nice foxtrot, and again, I'm not usually into the ballroom pieces as much.
• Is Pasa Doble now a permanent finale fixture?  Not sure it's as hard-hitting as Jeanine & Brandon's was... But Ellenore & Russell still look good! Love that ending move/pose!
• Lol Nigel: "Where are the shirts tonight?!"
• Kathryn & Jakob's contemporary? There. Are. No. Words. (There are, however, tears again.)
• Aww, I'm glad Ashley and Ryan get to dance together in something besides ballroom. Also, Ashleigh is always good at facial expressions when she dances, but I'm not gonna lie, I *completely* buy the love on her face when she looks at Ryan, and it moves me. They're dancing this beautifully. I actually really, really liked this piece. AWWW and look at them crying!! Dangit, they're gonna set me off too... Mary's right: sharing that must be an unbelievable experience for two married dancers. I love Ashleigh's description of it: "Perfect."
• Are they really ending with a hip hop? Interesting... I actually would rather have ended with Ashleigh and Ryan. But I think Kathryn and Russell are judge favorites. Whatevs. It's a perfectly fine hip hop, just kind of stunty/fluffy for a final slot.

Overall? REALLY SOLID. One of the best overall finales I've seen, I think, in my 3.5 years of watching the show now.

Kristan


----------



## LCEvans

> Overall? REALLY SOLID. One of the best overall finales I've seen, I think, in my 3.5 years of watching the show now.


I completely agree and also loved your analysis of each dance.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

LCEvans said:


> I completely agree and also loved your analysis of each dance.


Aw thanks! I'm always afraid I'm going to annoy people by writing too much, by "live commenting" as it were. (It's only "live" to me though, hehe.) But obviously I'm not SO afraid as to stop... 

Kristan


----------



## Brenda M.

I absolutely loved Jakob and Kathryn's contemporary. I have never had chills before, and this one did it for me. It was just stunning. I did also like seeing Ashleigh and Ryan dance together. It wasn't my favorite by far, but it was so great to see their love shine through. 

I really think Jakob should win given his dancing ability, but I think Russel will win for his personality and how far he has come. But - I really, really think he had some other training then just his crump. Just my gut feeling, but in the auditions when Nigel asked him if he had any other training, he hesitated before answering. If he really hasn't, then he's come a long way. But, if he has, it will mar the way I think of him. Well, I guess it already does as I think he has. But - his dancing is still incredible. 

And, Kathryn, I was never a huge Kathryn fan, but last night she did it for me.


----------



## austenfiend

Love reading what others have to say about the show.  I'm kind of sad today.  I can't believe the season is over already!  It's one of those things, you look forward to it being on, but you don't want it to be over, ya know  What will I do with my evenings now  Wait, I could read more, read more posts on the KBs, re-watch some of my favorite Bollywood movies, get back to the quilting that I've been ignoring, or get caught up on all the cheesy Christmas movies I've DVR'd.

In response to a couple of the comments made by others:  I agree, I think Russell has had some dance training that he's not willing to 'fess up to.  And finding out later that he lied would TOTALLY change how I look at him.  Just on the surface though, he seems very humble and appreciative of the experiences that he's having.  Kathryn - she's a wonderful dancer but she's never been a favorite of mine - strange, but I seem to gravitate to the male dancers because of their power and the fact the most of the men that I know can barely walk and chew gum at the same time!  Jakob,  AWESOME dancer - he's been my favorite all along, but he's not shown much personality outside of the dance to draw people to vote for him.  Eleanor, Ashleigh and Ryan have never been favorites of mine.  Ashleigh in particular has seemed 'fake' to me throughout the season.

Anywho, I'll be anxious to watch tonight and to read the posts tomorrow to see what everyone thought.  Thank goodness for DVR so I can FF through all the commercials and self-promotion of the extra filler acts!


----------



## F1Wild

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> My daughter says it's c-dif, if I've spelled that right.


Yup, I know it - Clostridium difficile/C. difficile or "C. diff" - not something to leave alone, SERIOUSLY! These bacterial infections have been getting worse and harder to treat every year. Find someone to get you to a doctor!


----------



## F1Wild

I loved last night's show, but although I love the judges tech input I really don't care for them to say who their favorite is. Yes, Katheryn is great, but just don't erupt into ecstasy with her every move. Sorry,but she just doesn't do it for me (which means she'll probably win) - maybe because I really enjoy watching the male dancers so much more. Jakob for his technical skill, but missing the x-factor/personality. Russell for his x-factor/personality/genre-beyondo, but not quite as skillful.

On a side note, Cat Deeley is hawking jewelry on QVC.
http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.J147704.desc.Cat-Deeleys-Faceted-Finale-Necklace


----------



## geoffthomas

Well here is my 2 cents worth:

I think we have six very talented dancers (much more even than in recent years).
And I enjoyed watching them dance last night.
I did not particularly like the techno routine - thought it did not allow the pair to dance.
I am disappointed by Napoleon and Tabitha this season. The last routine was not a worthy final dance IMHO.

I was disturbed by Nigel's drooling over Kathryn - Was he trying to get her onto his casting couch on national TV? (LOL). 
Adam keep your enjoyment of male pulchritude to yourself, please  

I think Jakob had the most talent being displayed on the show - overrides any lack of personality for me - just bloody good.
I like Kathryn. Great lines and good chemistry with her partners.  For me.  I understand some are underwhelmed - don't know why but I understand that it is true.
I think Elenore is genuinely "cute" - good dancer but I love to look at her face.
Russell surprised me last night  (I expected him to be the number six dancer - he was good).
And I like Ryan and Ashleigh.  I think the problem is that they have been dancing a lot together and are working hard to be professional and therefore they "look" professional - lack the spontaneity of some of the others (did you notice that Ashleigh was back to the finger-pointing again last night?).  But I like them.  And I think their demonstrated love is genuine.  But I don't think they will win.

My big opinion is that I don't like the way these types of shows end.  They allow the winner to be determined by how often fans can make their computers autodial.  So if you just call once and vote once for your favorite, you have wasted your time.  Others are voting thousands of times.  At best it is the favorite dancer.  Not necessarily the  best.  And at that not even the favorite of the viewing public but the favorite of those who know how to get a lot of calls in.
The good news is that all six are terrific.

Like some others, I am not looking forward to the show tonight.
Too much emphasis on trying to promote the careers of second-rate performers.
Not enough spotlighting of these dancers.

Just sayin.......


----------



## kari

I've been watching all season but really haven't commented on here much. I'm either underwhelmed with the show this season or it's just that I like all of the finalists equally well.  I don't have a favorite.  I was really pulling for Legacy all season and I liked Mollee a lot - of course they were eliminated last week but they were the two who I felt really grew a lot as dancers during the course of the show.  I don't really care who wins but I think it may well be Russell....if I had to guess.  Maybe Jacob although personally I'm bored by him - tired of seeing his same moves in every single dance...whether it fits the style or not.  I also believe Russell has had other dance training.  He's also being backed by Energy Muse -- I'm not sure what that is worth but he has worn one of their necklaces for the entire season and he's now featured on their website, plus I received a bulk email yesterday encouraging everyone on their mailing list to vote for him.

What bugs me the most is the way this finale feels so rushed.  Instead of getting it down to 4 contestants as usual - they're cutting it short prematurely at 6.  No solos, no male dance/female dance....heck they didn't even leave the building like they usually do for the finale.  Seems to me they should have started the show sooner -- but then they wouldn't have had the World Series excuse to maintain control in the beginning.  Ah well, I'll watch the finale even though like many of you I don't expect it to be very good, and I'll be happy for whoever wins.


----------



## kevindorsey

Taht was a fun episode.  Great fun.


----------



## Marguerite

In the past, they always had the favorite dances of the season instead of the self promotion of singers etc.  This whole season felt rushed and unformed.  I didn't feel that there was the same feeling of getting to know the dancers for some reason.  Why didn't they allow for more time last night it felt rushed and aI really missed the same sex dancing for the variety.  I guess that they did it at the beginning but I don't want to see anything but dancing tonight!


----------



## kari

Marguerite said:


> In the past, they always had the favorite dances of the season instead of the self promotion of singers etc. This whole season felt rushed and unformed. I didn't feel that there was the same feeling of getting to know the dancers for some reason. Why didn't they allow for more time last night it felt rushed and aI really missed the same sex dancing for the variety. I guess that they did it at the beginning but I don't want to see anything but dancing tonight!


I think maybe they'd better stick to summers only! Those are always much better than this has been.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Okay, just got back from the ER (yes it's C-Dif Colitis and they gave me stuff for it).  What have I missed?

God, is J-Lo lip syncing?  gag me with a spoon.

It's down to Russell and Jakob.  What order were they eliminated?


----------



## crebel

Just got home from office Xmas party and have missed everything else.  Saw that Kathryn was the last girl standing.  Glad you got medicine Gertie - hope it starts working FAST!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Much as I love Russell, if he wins, I'm going to be very upset with Ameriker.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dial Idol called it.  Nobody else was close to his numbers.


----------



## crebel

Wow.....I didn't think it would happen - Jakob is by far the more talented.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> Wow.....I didn't think it would happen - Jakob is by far the more talented.


Russell is so versatile, but really has little technical ability.


----------



## Brenda M.

Ryan, Ashleigh, Elenore, Kathryn then the final two. 

I have to say I am not happy with how it ended. And, what was with he had supposedly injured his leg and couldn't dance tonight, yet he then stood on it when he won and even danced around some?? 

I was happy to see some of the previous favorite dances though. 

Gertie, I hope you get better soon.


----------



## shalom israel

This was my heart rate during the show


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Brenda M. said:


> Ryan, Ashleigh, Elenore, Kathryn then the final two.


I really would have liked Ashleigh eliminated before Ryan, but I don't think he would have liked that. 



> I have to say I am not happy with how it ended. And, what was with he had supposedly injured his leg and couldn't dance tonight, yet he then stood on it when he won and even danced around some??


$250K can be a miracle cure.

I really think they should spread out that prize money among the top 4.



> Gertie, I hope you get better soon.


Thanks. Meds should kick in by Saturday.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

hi all!  sorry, been away for quite a while, but i've been watching.  for me, this season has been really difficult for me to get into.  that said, i've continued to watch.  watching the finale right now.  i was pulling for Legacy.  speaking of him, i think there was a CSI recently that showcased some breakers and he was one of them...pretty sure...can't remember which CSI as we tIVO them...

hate to say it, but i'm looking forward to the next season next summer...this one just didn't do it for me...still a diehard fan, though ;0)

good to be back!  hope you get better soon, Gertie...


----------



## geoffthomas

It was entertaining.


----------



## shalom israel

Well, as many of us suspected, it was the favorite dancer that was selected, not the best dancer. This aspect disappoints me personally. I would have liked Katee to win back a few seasons ago, and this season it should have come down to Katherine and Jakob. However, thats the format, so we have to enjoy it for what it is. 

So, what dance show is on next?


----------



## kindlevixen

bummer. I would have rather it been Jakob, Legacy or Kathryn.


----------



## Marguerite

I think that it comes down to who gets the most people to vote multiple times.


----------



## F1Wild

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Okay, just got back from the ER (yes it's C-Dif Colitis and they gave me stuff for it). What have I missed?
> God, is J-Lo lip syncing? gag me with a spoon.


Glad you got yourself sorted!
And yes, it's J-Lo isn't it


----------



## F1Wild

I might be the only one, but i was happy that Russell won - he wasn't the technically best dancer, but had more personality than Jakob.  If Jakob had connected a bit more with the audience instead of looking coy every time he was handed a compliment it would have been a different outcome.  In the long run though, it seems the title of favorite dancer only lasts a few months and Jakob will have many more job offers.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

F1Wild said:


> Glad you got yourself sorted!
> And yes, it's J-Lo isn't it


Don't get me wrong. I like J-Lo. It was just so phony for her to be lip syncing.



F1Wild said:


> I might be the only one, but i was happy that Russell won - he wasn't the technically best dancer, but had more personality than Jakob. If Jakob had connected a bit more with the audience instead of looking coy every time he was handed a compliment it would have been a different outcome. In the long run though, it seems the title of favorite dancer only lasts a few months and Jakob will have many more job offers.


I wasn't unhappy that he won. I was sort of mentally prepared for it. I just would have preferred technical ability as well as personality ... Kathryn.

Yes, you're right. This show does a lot for their careers. Movies, Broadway shows, tours, worldwide master classes. Once they make top 10, they get noticed and invited for auditions.


----------



## LCEvans

I would have preferred Jakob or Kathryn, but Russell showed so much personality. I, too, think the prize money should be spread out among the top 4 or 6. I mean, it looks so cheesy to see them standing there holding flowers while the winner gets a great big check. Surely they can do better than that. 
Gertie, hope you're feeling better.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Did anyone notice the back-up dancers with J-Lo?  There were supposed to be previous contestants (from previous years and this year) included but I couldn't pick any out (they didn't state that until after they danced).  It would be nice if they had mentioned them prior to the performance.  I would have liked to have seen either Kathryn or Molly win this year, Kathryn because of her technical ability and Molly for her growth, but I think that the audience base is mostly female and that is why the guys seem to come out ahead.  Of the guys that danced this year Jakob was the most talented but his personality was so reserved it got in his way.  I agree he will have a great future and will go much further than Russell.


----------



## kari

F1Wild said:


> I might be the only one, but i was happy that Russell won - he wasn't the technically best dancer, but had more personality than Jakob. If Jakob had connected a bit more with the audience instead of looking coy every time he was handed a compliment it would have been a different outcome. In the long run though, it seems the title of favorite dancer only lasts a few months and Jakob will have many more job offers.


You're not the only one. Legacy was my fav all season but I was happy to see Russell win it. He worked hard and deserved it as much as anyone else did.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Brenda M. said:


> I absolutely loved Jakob and Kathryn's contemporary. I have never had chills before, and this one did it for me. It was just stunning. I did also like seeing Ashleigh and Ryan dance together. It wasn't my favorite by far, but it was so great to see their love shine through.
> 
> I really think Jakob should win given his dancing ability, but I think Russel will win for his personality and how far he has come. But - I really, really think he had some other training then just his crump. Just my gut feeling, but in the auditions when Nigel asked him if he had any other training, he hesitated before answering. If he really hasn't, then he's come a long way. But, if he has, it will mar the way I think of him. Well, I guess it already does as I think he has. But - his dancing is still incredible.
> 
> And, Kathryn, I was never a huge Kathryn fan, but last night she did it for me.


Like so many of you, that routine with Jakob and Kathryn was absolutely amazing. We'd taped the show and watched it a couple of times because the choreography was just so intricate. All in all, though, I felt it was a fabulous night of dancing and everyone gave it everything they had.

I wasn't surprised to see Russell win. His popularity was there almost from the get-go. But I was cheering for Jakob and I hate that I won't get to see him dance again any time soon. When will they bring out the DVDs?


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

crebel said:


> Wow.....I didn't think it would happen - Jakob is by far the more talented.


Yes, but it's all about the favorite dancer, and Russell's been a fan favorite for several shows.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> I wasn't surprised to see Russell win. His popularity was there almost from the get-go. But I was cheering for Jakob and I hate that I won't get to see him dance again any time soon. When will they bring out the DVDs?


Unfortunately, Nigel has already said there will be no DVD's. Too many releases from too many dancers, but worse, the royalties they would have to pay out on the music would be cost prohibitive.

I would think they could do something with fan favorites or the best of.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I'm out of town (my boyfriend's brother is graduating from boot camp today and is now officially a Marine) but I wanted to read y'all's comments to see the winner since I missed the show.

I think Kathryn or Jakob would have been great, but the title IS America's FAVORITE dancer, so I can hardly fault Russell.

Back for more comments later. 

Kristan


----------



## F1Wild

Not to be gossipy, but...just read:
Shane Sparks, a judge on the MTV show "America's Best Dance Crew" & also a choreographer on "So You Think You Can Dance" has been arrested and charged with 8 counts of child molestation.


----------



## kari

F1Wild said:


> Not to be gossipy, but...just read:
> Shane Sparks, a judge on the MTV show "America's Best Dance Crew" & also a choreographer on "So You Think You Can Dance" has been arrested and charged with 8 counts of child molestation.


A quick Google search tells me that he was about 25 at the time and the "victim" was a 14 yr old girl who has now (a decade later) come forward to press charges. I don't know -- it doesn't sound good but it's not as bad as it initially sounds when you read the headlines. How awesome that she waited until he was famous to decide it bothered her enough to do something about it!


----------



## F1Wild

kari said:


> A quick Google search tells me that he was about 25 at the time and the "victim" was a 14 yr old girl who has now (a decade later) come forward to press charges. I don't know -- it doesn't sound good but it's not as bad as it initially sounds when you read the headlines. How awesome that she waited until he was famous to decide it bothered her enough to do something about it!


I appreciate you researching this further. I do, though disagree with your assessment of the victim (just a little sensitive about this subject). Although the particulars in this case are not public I feel that justifying criminal acts against children is dangerous. Also, sometimes it takes years, decades even, to come to the decision to press charges, if ever at all. I'm sure you don't feel this way about the adults who pressed charges against childhood clergy who committed these same crimes.


----------



## F1Wild

I've been thinking about my post and feel a bit bad - not wanting to come down so hard on your comment.  I have just been an advocate for children for so long and 14 years old is still a child - just ask Roman Polanski...and Jerry Lee Lewis.  I apologize if you took offense to what I said.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

F1Wild, I don't think you have anything to feel bad about. 14 is very young, no matter what way you cut it. That said, I think the details (his age, her age, the fact that it's just one girl and not 8 separate ones) tell a very different story than what the one-line headline would make most people think. That's all. So, it's still not good, but it's not _as_ bad as it might initially sound.

(Edit to add: And I'm someone who thinks crimes against children are the most horrendous in the world. Crimes against animals are a close second for me.)

Kristan


----------



## Gertie Kindle

F1Wild said:


> I've been thinking about my post and feel a bit bad - not wanting to come down so hard on your comment. I have just been an advocate for children for so long and 14 years old is still a child - just ask Roman Polanski...and Jerry Lee Lewis. I apologize if you took offense to what I said.


Jerry Lee Lewis married his 14 year old cousin. Loretta Lynn was 14 when she got married.

At first it sounded like 8 different children, which would have been worse. But as far as the situation with this girl, no matter what the circumstances, he was 25 years old and should have known better.

Let's see what else comes out about this.


----------



## shalom israel

Help, no dance shows are on, I've got nothing to watch


----------



## Gertie Kindle

shalom israel said:


> Help, no dance shows are on, I've got nothing to watch


I know, dreadful, isn't it. It'll be May before Season 7 auditions will be aired.

Shouldn't there be another DWTS season coming up soon? Isn't it on twice a year? Not that I am thrilled with it anymore, but at least there are three sytycd alums. The good news is that Julianne says she's coming back for the next season.


----------



## KindleMom

Ahhhhh!!!  Where did you read Julianne was coming back?  That's great news!  I thought she was filming "Footloose" starting in Feb.

DWTS is supposed to start mid-late March.  Last I read, the un-official premiere date is March 22nd.  At least we have the Olympics in there for two weeks to keep us occupied, but that's not for six more weeks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

KindleMom said:


> Ahhhhh!!! Where did you read Julianne was coming back? That's great news! I thought she was filming "Footloose" starting in Feb.
> 
> DWTS is supposed to start mid-late March. Last I read, the un-official premiere date is March 22nd. At least we have the Olympics in there for two weeks to keep us occupied, but that's not for six more weeks!


Sorry, I missed your post. I think Julianne gave that interview in People magazine.

I took the GKs to see Alvin and the Chipmunks: The Squeakquel. There's a music competition toward the end. Nearly fell out of my seat when Quest Crew came on. So great!!!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Sorry, I missed your post. I think Julianne gave that interview in People magazine.
> 
> I took the GKs to see Alvin and the Chipmunks: The Squeakquel. There's a music competition toward the end. Nearly fell out of my seat when Quest Crew came on. So great!!!


I'm missing the dancing too. At least you got to see Quest Crew! I might have to rent some dance movies. Anyone recommend some good ones? One of my favorites was White Nights with Gregory Hines (if I remember correctly) and Barishnekov. (Sorry can't remember the spelling).


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> I'm missing the dancing too. At least you got to see Quest Crew! I might have to rent some dance movies. Anyone recommend some good ones? One of my favorites was White Nights with Gregory Hines (if I remember correctly) and Barishnekov. (Sorry can't remember the spelling).


I love the dance they do together. You can youtube just the dance.

Okay, I love

*One Last Dance* ... Patrick Swayze and his wife, Lisa Neimi with George de la Pena; contemporary ballet
*Shall We Dance* ... Richard Gere, Susan Sarandon, J-Lo; ballroom
*Queen of the Stardust Ballroom* ... Charles Durning, Maureen Stapleton (oldie but a goodie); ballroom
*Burn the Floor; Floor Play* ... All dance and fabulous
*Stomp Out Loud* ... All percussion and rhythm 
*Dancing on Dangerous Ground* ... Two of the Riverdance stars. Riverdance with a story


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I love the dance they do together. You can youtube just the dance.
> 
> Okay, I love
> 
> *One Last Dance* ... Patrick Swayze and his wife, Lisa Neimi with George de la Pena; contemporary ballet
> *Shall We Dance* ... Richard Gere, Susan Sarandon, J-Lo; ballroom
> *Queen of the Stardust Ballroom* ... Charles Durning, Maureen Stapleton (oldie but a goodie); ballroom
> *Burn the Floor; Floor Play* ... All dance and fabulous
> *Stomp Out Loud* ... All percussion and rhythm
> *Dancing on Dangerous Ground* ... Two of the Riverdance stars. Riverdance with a story


Thanks, Gertie. I haven't seen any of them. Knew you'd come through!

Debra


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Thanks, Gertie. I haven't seen any of them. Knew you'd come through!
> 
> Debra


Yeah, dance fanatic that I am.  You're very welcome. Enjoy.


----------



## geoffthomas

Gertie,
How do you find the time for all that dancing?
Along with all the writing your doing on the next book?

Uh, the next book is almost done, right?

You know what a nag I am.

Just loving ya.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Gertie,
> How do you find the time for all that dancing?
> Along with all the writing your doing on the next book?
> 
> Uh, the next book is almost done, right?
> 
> You know what a nag I am.
> 
> Just loving ya.....


Aw, Geoff, dancing is inspiration (wanna buy a bridge?). Seriously, it's all part of my creative gene.

I don't know about almost being done. It just keeps getting longer and longer because there is so much story to tell. I'm still at page 373 because more editing needed to be done to get back on track. There will be another wedding soon.

I'm really expecting to hit around 450 pages. Hope it's as good as AP when I'm done.


----------



## geoffthomas

I know it will be, Gertie.
And I can wait until the book tells you that it is done.


----------



## F1Wild

My faves (in no particular order):
*Saturday Night Fever
White Nights* (I've met Baryshnikov)
*Singing in the Rain
Strictly Ballroom
Dirty Dancing
Footloose
Mad Hot Ballroom
Billy Elliot*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

F1Wild said:


> My faves (in no particular order):
> *Saturday Night Fever
> White Nights* (I've met Baryshnikov)
> *Singing in the Rain
> Strictly Ballroom
> Dirty Dancing
> Footloose
> Mad Hot Ballroom
> Billy Elliot*


Geez, and I thought I was doing good for having seen Baryshnikov dance in Miami. (I have, however, met Johnny)

Saturday Night Fever was great, but the sequel, Staying Alive, was lousy because of the horrendous camera work.

Love Strictly Ballroom and Dirty Dancing. Never saw Mad Hot Ballroom or Billy Elliot.

Musicals:

Seven Brides for Seven Brothers
West Side Story


----------



## F1Wild

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Geez, and I thought I was doing good for having seen Baryshnikov dance in Miami. (I have, however, met Johnny)
> Saturday Night Fever was great, but the sequel, Staying Alive, was lousy because of the horrendous camera work.
> Love Strictly Ballroom and Dirty Dancing. Never saw Mad Hot Ballroom or Billy Elliot.
> Musicals:
> Seven Brides for Seven Brothers
> West Side Story


Johnny who? 
Agree, Staying alive was quite shite - maybe because Stallone's writing/directing/producing was...... involved?
Mad Hot Ballroom is a documentary style and worth the view.
West Side Story is still awesome!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

F1Wild said:


> Johnny who?


As if there's more than one Johnny worth mentioning. I saw the previews for Tim Burton's Alice in Wonderland. He's the Mad Hatter, a role tailor made for him. Alan Rickman plays the caterpillar. I'm not a big fan of Tim Burton, but I would like to see this one.


----------



## F1Wild

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> As if there's more than one Johnny worth mentioning. I saw the previews for Tim Burton's Alice in Wonderland. He's the Mad Hatter, a role tailor made for him. Alan Rickman plays the caterpillar. I'm not a big fan of Tim Burton, but I would like to see this one.


Oh that one.....you mean MY Johnny??!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

F1Wild said:


> Oh that one.....you mean MY Johnny??!!


Oh, yeah? Did he grow up in _your _town? Did his sister do your nails? (hem-hem)


----------



## geoffthomas

Ahem!!

Let's not have a _cat -fight_ over dear Johnny, please.

And yes West Side Story was the greatest IMHO.


----------



## F1Wild

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Oh, yeah? Did he grow up in _your _town? Did his sister do your nails? (hem-hem)


Oh no...much more intimate. Hahahaha!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Okay, I'm still confused about which Johnny you're talking about. The only Johnny that comes to mind is Johnny Depp. Hmmm

Debra


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Okay, I'm still confused about which Johnny you're talking about. The only Johnny that comes to mind is Johnny Depp. Hmmm
> 
> Debra


The one and only.


----------



## KindleMom

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The one and only.


Niiiiice.


----------



## F1Wild

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The one and only.


Like there is another.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

F1Wild said:


> Like there is another.


Oh gosh, yes. He is something special, isn't he?

Debra
(wiping drool from my chin)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Oh gosh, yes. He is something special, isn't he?
> 
> Debra
> (wiping drool from my chin)


I have to tell you, he is better looking in person (at least 20 years ago when I met him).


----------



## F1Wild

And he still is - as of a bit ago in London.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

*MAY 27 - CONFIRMED*


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> *MAY 27 - CONFIRMED*


Yeah, can't wait! I miss the dancing shows. Reduced to watching Ancients Behaving Badly with my hubby, although it is kind of educational.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Yeah, can't wait! I miss the dancing shows. Reduced to watching Ancients Behaving Badly with my hubby, although it is kind of educational.


Good Grief. That sounds like one of those cable shows that comes on after midnight ... not that I would know anything about that.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Actually, it's on prime time, on the Discovery channel I think, along with Ancient Battles, which I'm also watching. Course, now that 24 is back I'm saved somewhat, and American Idol.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Actually, it's on prime time, on the Discovery channel I think, along with Ancient Battles, which I'm also watching. Course, now that 24 is back I'm saved somewhat, and American Idol.


I don't get the Discovery Channel anymore. I'm already missing Deadliest Catch and the new season hasn't even started yet. Oh, well, when I get my root canal paid off, I can upgrade my cable again.


----------



## F1Wild

I just read about a few of the changes for season 7:
-there will be 10 finalists (instead of 20) - five women, five men - with one contestant eliminated each week instead of two. 
-the dancers will also be partnered with past contestants instead of each other for the first time.  Way cool!!!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I like it! And oh man am I ready for SYTYCD. Idol this year holds zero interest for me...

Kristan


----------



## F1Wild

kristanhoffman said:


> I like it! And oh man am I ready for SYTYCD. Idol this year holds zero interest for me...
> 
> Kristan


AI has been a bit of a bore - I'm ready to see the dancers, especially past contestants!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's the link to the thread for Season 7 we started a few months ago.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,19252.msg364151.html#msg364151


----------



## F1Wild

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Here's the link to the thread for Season 7 we started a few months ago.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,19252.msg364151.html#msg364151


CRAP!!! So sorry - did a search and this is what came up. Is there any way to move my posts to the new one?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

F1Wild said:


> CRAP!!! So sorry - did a search and this is what came up. Is there any way to move my posts to the new one?


Don't be sorry. I wasn't even sure I had started one for S-7. No, it doesn't come up in the search, but I could see one of my posts. I checked the date and went into NQK to find it. I think it was on Page 10. Probably why it didn't come up.

I don't know of any way to move a post over. Maybe just copy and paste into a new post in the new thread. Probably the easiest way.

See you there!!


----------



## F1Wild

Done........as this thread is also.


----------

